# [IC2] Pool of Radiance



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2009)

[smallcaps]*Pool of Radiance*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *

[smallcaps]Second Game Thread for the *Pool of Radiance* campaign, continued from here[/smallcaps]



[smallcaps]*What happened so far...*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *

[smallcaps]*Prologue - Setting Sail*[/smallcaps]

[smallcaps]*First Chapter - Valhingen Graveyard*[/smallcaps]

[smallcaps]*Second Chapter - Missing Brother (Kuto's Well)*[/smallcaps]

[smallcaps]*Third Chapter - Reconquest of Sokol Keep*[/smallcaps]

[smallcaps]*Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane*[/smallcaps]

[smallcaps]*Fifth Chapter - The Rescue of Amber (Podol Plaza)*[/smallcaps]

[smallcaps]*Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Libary*[/smallcaps]

[smallcaps]*Seventh Chapter - Barren River*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *​

*Links*

[IC1] Prologue - Setting Sail
[IC1] First Chapter - Valhingen Graveyard
[IC1] Second Chapter - Missing Brother (Kuto's Well)
[IC1] Third Chapter - Reconquest of Sokol Keep
[IC1] Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane
[IC1] Fifth Chapter - The Rescue of Amber (Podol Plaza)
[IC1] Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library
[IC2] Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library (continued)
[IC2] Seventh Chapter - Barren River

[ARCHIVE]

[COMBAT] Combat Declarations
[INFO] Campaign Information








*OOC:*


 Out of Character













*OOC:*



[RG] Rogues Gallery


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2009)

[smallcaps]*Mantor's Library*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *

[smallcaps]Sixth Chapter of the *Pool of Radiance* campaign, continued from here[/smallcaps]​


*1348 DR, Day 12 of Mirtul (spring)*

While some of them are wandering the wild lands around the city of Phlan and others are missing, the remaining adventurers, Eldwyn, Kordunn and Storm, whom they only met the day before, found another ally in Emagor, a human warrior-mage who recently arrived in New Phlan. Together they set out to pay Mantor's Library a visit.

Some days ago, when they had reconquered Sokol Keep for the City Council of New-Phlan, the adventurers had met one of the defenders of the keep, the high priest Ferran Martinez, at this time no more than a ghost. From him they gained some insight into the forces that besieged Phlan half a century ago, some of them must have settled in the ancient city quarters. Mantor the sage must have collected knowledge that might give them a better idea about what they are up to, and who might be behind the mysterious mask of ‘the boss’, as the humanoids call their apparant leader.

On their way to the library, the adventurers suffered a setback, however, when they were attacked by a small band of hobgoblins led by a goblin mage. They defeated them, but suffered numerous wounds in the encounter. Rejuvenated by the healing wand, that Jade had offered them as thanks for the recent rescue of her brother Amber, they were able to continue, however.

They only barely made it inside the library when they found a victim of the hobgoblins, a man with a mind shrouded in madness. He uttered weird warnings to them, and it took all their persuasiveness to get the man to follow them to safer regions. On the way out they first met Elrohas, a sun elf who had lost his allies in the encounter with a ghostly creature, and later Dryw, one of the sun elf's lost allies. The third of their small group was most likely killed.

Storm volunteered to bring the madman back to Civilized Phlan, while the rest joined their forces to get back to the library and continue their search for knowledge. At first they only found wrecked rooms and decayed paper, until they stumbled upon a small band of kobolds hiding in one of the rooms, looking for food. The creatures, apparantly outclassed by the adventurers, figured it would be best to throw themselves at their mercy and offered information for food.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"So, gents, did we decide upon our next course of action?" says Emagor, as he covertly studies their Kobold 'captives.'


----------



## Voadam (Jan 13, 2009)

*Kordun Azeroth, gold dwarf*

"*Each of them is evil. They have however surrendered and placed themselves at our mercy. Tell them to relate what is going on amongst the kobolds, what they know of the other forces in Old Phlan, and what has gone on within here. We would hear their story.*"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Yes, I would learn all we can from them."


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*



Voadam said:


> "*Each of them is evil. They have however surrendered and placed themselves at our mercy. Tell them to relate what is going on amongst the kobolds, what they know of the other forces in Old Phlan, and what has gone on within here. We would hear their story.*"



Emagor relays this message to the kobolds.  He says in draconic, "We require information quickly!  Why are you in the library, and what has happened here recently?  Where are the rest of your band?  What do you know of other 'people',"  here Emagor uses the draconic word for 'munchies,' "that are in Old Phlan now?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 14, 2009)

(Draconic)
_“Food! Looking for food. Others dead. We rest. Hobgoblins outside, we no talk. They not friend.”_


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor is still puzzled so he continues the discourse with the kobold in Draconic, "If you are only looking for food, then why were you destroying that book when we came in?  I don't think you lost some food inside that book!  No, I think that someone _TOLD_ you to destroy books here!  Now tell us who that was and why?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 15, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw responds to Emagor's tone by slamming shillelagh to shield and frowning as fearsomely as possible.

_OOC: Head cold plus my students' finals plus some students' egregious behavior is kicking my backside._


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2009)

The kobold that is speaking vigorously shakes his scaly head.

(Draconic)
_“Noone tell us nothing. No. Looking for food in book.”_


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

[in Draconic]"Looking for food in _BOOK_?  No!  I will not believe that!"

Then [in Common] to Sir Dryw, "This villain insists that they were looking for food in the book!  They are playing us for fools!  Let your judgment fall heavily upon them now!"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2009)

(Draconic)
_“Yes, yes. Little worms in there. Tasty. But not many.”_

The kobold grins wide as he thinks about it.


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

In Common to Sir Dryw:  "Or, perhaps I was too hasty.  This little blighter claims to have a taste for bookworms!  Let me see if I can glean anything useful from this information."

Emagor then turns back to the kobold and says in draconic, "I have heard that spellbooks and other books of a magical nature sometimes become the home of such worms, and that the flavor of those worms is spoiled by the magic that they devour.  These books would be of no use to you as food, and so would be better given to us for proper disposal.  Can you show us any books like this?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2009)

(Draconic)
_“Not much books here. We think more books on other side. We not go there. Hobgoblins out front and nasty glibbery things in garden.”_


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

[Draconic] "Tell me more about the gibbery things.  What did they look like, what were they doing, did they speak?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2009)

(Draconic)
_“They like puddles. Crawling puddles. They eat Krim!”_


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

[Draconic]
"How big are they?  Are they hairy, scaly, or do they have skin like frogs?  Do they eat anything besides krim?  What is krim, anyway?  Can you take us to them?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2009)

Kordunn turns to Eldwyn "*Have you ever heard of Bookworms? I am unfamiliar with the term. Is it a humanism*." His ranseur remains ready to spear a kobold if it makes a break for it.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2009)

(Draconic)
_“Uhh... Krim was kobold. They like puddles. Gucky slimy puddles. Thiiiis big.”_

The kobold stretches its arms as wide as he can, but apparantly they must be larger than that. Then he shakes his head vehemently.

(Draconic)
_“No, no, no. No go there.”_


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

(Draconic) "Is Krim the name of a kobold that you knew?  Was he a friend of yours?  Where are these big, gucky, slimy things?  Do you know what they are called?  What about if we protect you from them.  You can even watch while we kill them!  Would that be better for you?"

(Common)  "I've got him tellling me about some kind of creatures that live in this place.  They sound like some kind of amphibian or some kind of frog, or something.  I'm trying to get him to take us to them, but he's pretty scared of them."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2009)

(Draconic)
_“Yes. Krim was kobold. One of us.”_

As for the proposal, he only shakes his head. Obviously, he doesn't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Kordunn turns to Eldwyn "*Have you ever heard of Bookworms? I am unfamiliar with the term. Is it a humanism*." His ranseur remains ready to spear a kobold if it makes a break for it.




"I believe books are sometimes plagued by worms that can be a hazard to the reader as well." 

OOC: Bardic Lore?


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*



Thanee said:


> (Draconic)
> _“Yes. Krim was kobold. One of us.”_
> As for the proposal, he only shakes his head. Obviously, he doesn't think it's a good idea.



(in Draconic) "How many of your tribe are now alive?  We have been sent here to make sure that no creatures are still living in the Old City, so you should tell your tribe that it is now time to find a new home.  If you are having that much trouble finding food, you shouldn't have much trouble convincing them to leave.  We will give you a reasonable time to leave the city, but it would not be wise for you to stay here for a long time."

And then Emagor pauses significantly for a moment, before he continues:

"But then again....if you were _helping us_ to complete our mission, say by giving us information about those now living in the old city, then we might be inclined to want you to stay with us awhile longer, and if we do that, we will feed you, too, of course."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 18, 2009)

(Draconic)
_“Big tribe. Many, many, many kobolds. We outcast. No going back. Tribe not in city. We no know much about them living here. Only here for few days. Raft broken. No going back. Maybe we can find for you? For food?”_

There is a hopeful gleam in the kobold's eyes now.


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor speaks to his comrades in Common:  "He says that there are lots of kobolds around the city, and that they are all outcasts.  I've told him that it won't be very healthy for them to remain in the city, but it doesn't seem to have impressed him much.  He is willing to act as our guide, and all that I have offered him in exchange is food.  What do you think we should do?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"We obviously can't trust them. I say we get whatever information we can from them about the leaders of this big big tribe give them something to eat for their troubles and turn them over to the authorities. What did they do to become outcast?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

To Eldwyn, Emagor says in _Common_:  I think that we should let this fellow go, since he has provided us with useful information.  Perhaps he can also unwittingly lead us to the rest of the kobolds?"

Emagor tuns back to the kobold and says in _Draconic_: "Why are you outcasts from your first tribe?  What infraction were you considered to be guilty of?  We will provide you with food, and with some extra food for you to share with your fellow kobolds, but first we require that you give us more information about the creatures living/operating in Old Phlan.  We want their numbers, locations, and activities."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 18, 2009)

(Draconic)
_“We no bring back goods. Chief say we steal. We outcast.”_

The kobold then looks at Emagor with big eyes and shakes his head about the second part of this questions.

(Draconic)
_“No know. They many. They near big house.”_

He points to the northeast.


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

to the group (in common):  "He says he doesn't know about numbers or types of creatures, just that there are 'many.'  I think he's playing with us about this.  He must know more than he is saying."

to Joe Kobold (in Draconic):  "Oh, really??  You suddenly don't know anything about them?  Very strange, Young Fork-Tail!  I give you a free chance to reconsider your answer.  I am in no hurry, I'll just be eating my lunch while I wait for your decision."  Emagor looks for his rations and then remembers that he forgot to bring them!  Instead, he fills the gnawing emptiness in his stomach by drinking water, and acts to the kobold like it was what he planned all along and like his water is the Nectar of Life.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 19, 2009)

The kobold shakes his head again.

(Draconic)
_“No be there. No know.”_


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"That did us no good.  I am out of ideas for ways  to use this worthless fork-tail!" says Emagor to his friends, using the most derogatory term used among kobolds that he knows.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling considers, "The big house to the northeast? Wouldn't that be the old castle? Did you ask about the name of the chief that kicked them out?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor turns back to the kobold and says [Draconic], "By the 'big house' do you mean a house built of stone that is very, very much larger than any other house in the city?  And, about all the outcast kobolds, what did they (you) do that caused you to be kicked out of the tribe?  And what is the name of the Chieftan who kicked you out, anyway?"

Turning to Eldwyn, Emagor says [Common], "Oh, Eldwyn, I didn't know that you had friends among the kobolds!  Big buddies with a chieftan, are you?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor goes on in Common to Eldwyn:  "You know, since part of our mission is to find books about the destruction of Phan, wouldn't this be an ideal place to look for such books?   Or have you looked here, already?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2009)

The kobold nods to Emagor's description of the big house.

(Draconic)
_“Yes, big stone house. We no bring back goods. Chief King say we steal. We outcast. Only us left.”_

Looking around, there are actually not a whole lot of books here. Not nearly as much as one might expect from a library. There were more in the entrance room, and likely there are more in the northern parts of the building.


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"And what did you say that the King Chief's name is?  I've asked you twice already, so I think it's time that you told me."

OOC:  If you're purposely avoiding this question, DM Thanee, then tha's fine, I'll drop it.  I just want to make sure that our scaly little friend is not trying to pull a fast one!


----------



## Thanee (Jan 21, 2009)

(Draconic)
_“Chief name King.”_


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor blushes deeply, and tries desperately to hide this fact from his friends.  (Draconic)  "Oh, I see.  Well, then, can you take us to this Chief your King?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 21, 2009)

*Kordunn Asteroth*

"*Ask whether the kobolds are working with the other humanoids, the orcs and hobgoblins. Also whether they work with the Banites."*


----------



## Thanee (Jan 21, 2009)

To answer Emagor's question the kobold shakes his head once more, probably considering this specific proposal rather suicidal.

Once Kordunn's questions are translated, the kobold denies any pacts with the other humanoids here, or anyone else for that matter, which also seems quite believable, considering that _those_ do not seem to have trouble getting food. He doesn't seem to know what ‘Banites’ are, however.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

[OOC:  Thanks, Thanee, for short-circuiting the round-about relay of questions!   Truly, I feared that it would be the death of me!]

In Draconic, Emagor says to the kobold: "So...tell me just why we should believe that you are not in league with the Banites?  Would you join with us against them?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 21, 2009)

*Not clear if he's making a joke*



Scotley said:


> "I believe books are sometimes plagued by worms that can be a hazard to the reader as well."




"*This shows the dwarven wisdom of recording in sturdier materials such as metals and stone which are less hospitable habitats*."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"It seems these fellows are pretty small fries. I don't think we'll get much more out of them."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw listens quietly to the exchanges, throwing in a grimace or growl when the mood strikes him.

"If we're looking for books, I say we check these. Any 'bookworms' we come across can go to our scaly friends. It doesn't seem as if these kobolds pose much a threat or much opportunity for useful information."


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Agreed, Sir Dryw.  They are, chiefly, a useless lot, aren't they?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 28, 2009)

A quick check of the few books found in this part of the library reveals very little of interest and no fancy kobold food either.


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"I say we find a more interesting section to explore!  Hmmm, I wonder where they keep the 'Adult-Themed' books around here?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 29, 2009)

*Kordunn Asteroth - gold dwarf*

"*I agree they are minor enemies at our mercy. If all they wish is food then when we return we can turn them over to the city authorities, I believe they would feed prisoners and may gain valuable insights that we might overlook. If they choose to flee it is no great loss either. We should continue on*."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"I like not the idea of leaving them on their own, but neither to I care to venture all the way back to the patrolled environs to turn them over. I leave it to the rest of you to decide their fate." 

He glances at the scattered papers looking for anything of interest.


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

In Draconic, Emagor says, "We are discussing what to do with you lot, now.  If we spare your lives and release you, what will you do?  Will you bring down the fury of your friends upon us?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 30, 2009)

The kobold shakes his head.

(Draconic)
_“No, no. No worry. You too strong.”_


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

[in common] "He says that if we let him go, we need fear no vengeance from angry kobolds.  I trust him about as far as I could throw his entire family.  But, even so, I suppose that we shouldn't be too worried.  After all, they _are_ merely kobolds."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 31, 2009)

(Draconic)
_“We get food now?”_


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"I would give you food if I had any, but, alas, I have none."

OOC:  Suggestions from the rest of the group?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 31, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Tell them to stay here," Sir Dryw says. "We continue our exploration. When it is time for us to return to civilization, we shall collect them and bring them to food and shelter."


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

To Sir Dryw, in common:  "Very well, I shall do just this, but I don't think that we can really trust them to obey."

To the kobolds, in draconic:  "Stay here! We shall continue our exploration for now, but when it is time for us to return to civilization, we shall collect you and bring you to food and shelter."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Yes, we really should continue our explorations. These may yet be trouble, but I see no easy alternative to just leaving them for now."


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2009)

OOC:  We could just kill them!  But, then, that wouldn't be exactly 'cricket' would it?


----------



## Voadam (Feb 2, 2009)

Kordunn nods and starts to head further into the library, alert to the presence of evil threats as he goes.


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor also prepares to move out, waiting until he is just behind Sir Dryw to do so.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 2, 2009)

The kobold nods his understanding and steps back, waiting nervously for the adventurers to leave, obviously quite happy that he is still alive.


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor nods once to the nervous kobold as the party passes out of the room.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 3, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Life in old Phlan is certainly strange."  He rides on with the others, considering if there might be a song in this strange encounter.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 3, 2009)

Looking at their options, the party has the door to their left now, which leads straight to the north, and which the kobold has warned them about. The other route takes them back to the room where they entered and where they found the madman earlier, and from there also further to the north.


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor thinks, _"Man, I'm glad I'm not in the lead!  I hate making decisions like that!"_


----------



## Voadam (Feb 3, 2009)

"*Onward to face the frog things then. Know that Eldwynn and I have already faced monstrous toads warped by the foul poisons of the river. I expect these to be similar monstrosities. have something sharp in hand lest they swallow you whole*." Kordunn presses onward to hunt down the abominations the kobolds warned them about.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 3, 2009)

Opening the nearby door, Kordunn and the other adventurers find out, that it leads into a huge garden area, which once must have been used by the scholars for peaceful contemplation. The garden covers at least eighty feet in length and a hundred feet in width. In the center a large pond is visible, now swampy and thick. Weeds are everywhere, some having grown to monstrous proportions, filling most of the garden area. A frail-looking iron gate in the western wall leads out of the garden and thus out of the library property. On the other side, a good eighty feet away, another door leads further to the north. There doesn't seem to be an exit to the east.

No immediate threats are visible or can be heard.


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Upon further reflection, Emagor decides that he may, indeed, have somewhat to contribute:  "Now, if I was a monstrous frog/toad/similar hopping creature, this would seem like a heaven-sent environment!  Let's do be careful here, or, better yet, let's consider turning back into the library proper."


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 4, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw sheathes his wand and replaces it behind his shield with a dagger, taking Kordunn's advice to heart. Listening to Emagor, the knight says, "If we're looking for books, this seems a poor place to find them. Should we head this way, let's stick to the outer edge."

[sblock=OOC]
Just because, Sir Dryw will examine the scene and look for traps. Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks respectively, thanks to Invisible Castle: 1d20+8=18, 1d20+12=24.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2009)

*Dignified dwarven wisdom*

Kordunn considers "*That northern gate should connect up to the northern passages we saw from main entrance. It seems probable there is some lurking menace hidden amongst the overgrown weeds of this garden. Our goal is to find more books and lore for use within New Phlan, not to first clear this unsecured place of all dangers that would discourage humanoid looters. It would be prudent then to heed the kobolds' warning and not engage the beast here until we wish to fully clear and secure the library. Otherwise we risk expending ourselves and being forced to withdraw while opening it up for others to recover the prize we seek. Therefore I suggest we go back and walk throughout the inside of the building, exploring rooms that might hold books instead of progressing here*."

Kordunn will lead the way back and then onward from the beginning.


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

"This is a thoughtful plan, Kordunn, and a wise one.  I will follow where you lead, Sir."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2009)

Closing the door, a slight feeling of security overcomes the adventurers, maybe it wasn't such a bad idea at all.

Backtracking to the entrance, they then move ahead from there and push further to the north. Passing three larger room at their right, they quickly scan the interior, finding two former reading rooms with nothing but rotten benches and tables and the occasional decayed parchment flanking the entrance chamber, which is quite empty except for some frescoes of learned men and women and the heavenly protectors of art lining the walls, giving a feeling of peace and contemplation.

At this point they have almost reached the northern wall of the library. The only part left is a corridor lined with chambers to the left and right, which must be on the northside of the garden area they left earlier. The smell of ancient books is noticeable here, with a bit of luck, some of them are still recoverable.


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

"Oh, goody!"  *snif* *snif*  "Smell that?  It smells like GOLLLDDD!!"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2009)

From a bit further ahead, the adventurers notice a slight breeze coming through the corridor. Most likely, one of the doors leading out of the building on the northern side must be open or broken.


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

"That breeze tells me that there was a much easier way to get to this point.  Why didn't we think of that before?  I hope that the breeze is not an indication that the library has been exposed to the hazards of the weather!"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"No point in speculating when we can see for ourselves." He encourages the group to the side chambers.


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

"Thanks, Eldwyn!  All I was waiting for was for someone to volunteer to take 'point,' and lead the way in.  I'm right behind you!"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2009)

_“Can you hear that? I think there is someone... or something... up ahead. Maybe from where that breeze is coming.”_

The sun elf, Elrohas, had been pretty silent until now.

Eldwyn and Sir Dryw also hear the weak sound, now that Elrohas pointed it out. There isn't much, shuffling of parchment maybe. It could be the wind, but Elrohas doesn't think that it's that.

_“Maybe we should start there?”_ Elrohas asks and silently and slowly moves forward, drawing his sword, a slender and elegant, rapier-like sword.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2009)

Kordunn supernatually scans ahead then presses forward, ranseur at the ready.


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor loosens his blade in its sheath, holds his _Wand of Magic Missile_ at the ready, and follows.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2009)

To the left and right the corridor leads into several small rooms filled with shelves. Rotten parchment and decayed books take up the majority of shelf-space, but here and there the writings look to be in better shape. This might actually be worth a closer look, but for the moment, the adventurers' attention is focused on the sounds coming from another room further down the corridor.


[SBLOCK=Kordunn]Slowly moving down the corridor, eventually you pick up a malicious aura of moderate strength. However, judging by the small rooms you passed your senses must already extent well _beyond_ the area from where the sounds are coming.[/SBLOCK]


OOC: Hint! Don't accidentally hit reload, while you are writing a post... doh!


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2009)

*Champion of Azuth*

"*There is an evil presence, but it is past where you say the sounds are coming from*." the dwarf says in a low voice to his quietly creeping companions.


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

"*GULP!*  Evil Presences send my 'pucker factor' through the roof!" says Emagor just as quietly.  "Hear that, Peabody?  Looks like bidness is fixin' to pick up!"

Seeing no enemy at present, Emagor decides to just wait and see.  Emagor's companions note that his "Wait and see" face bears a striking resemblance to his "Man, I've got to pee" face.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 7, 2009)

_“Well, if it is as you say, we will have to see what makes this sound either way,”_ Elrohas says, as he slowly moves into the opening to take a look into the small room from where both the breeze and the shuffling sound is coming.

His tension is clearly visible, but then he relaxes and says: _“Oh, it's just some kind of li...”_

At this point he stops talking all of a sudden. Interesting enough, he also stops moving, in fact, he looks as if he is frozen in place.

Hisssing sounds coming from the room now, as the rest of the adventurers slowly realize, that Elrohas has been *petrified*!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 19, 2009)

*1348 DR, Day 12 of Mirtul (spring) - noon*

Battle Map - Round 0

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 19, 2009)

*Round 1*

Battle Map - Round 1

Sir Dryw steps forward, raising his shield and closing his eyes. A faint distortion ripples across his face. The knight's nose darkens slightly, lengthens slightly, becoming somewhat wolfish. "Stay near me!" he says, and he turns his head left and right, scenting the air.

Kordunn quickly incants a word of power and webs spring up inside the room and the corridor in front of it, entangling the beast within.

Suddenly wishing his shield were polished metal rather than wood, Eldwyn raises it before his eyes. He prays for the success of his companions in the coming fight.

Emagor and Peabody move obiediently to take up a position behind Sir Dryw, looking intently (only) at his back. "Don't look, Peabody!"

From the room, the adventurers can hear the creature hiss angrily and struggle against the entangling web strands, but to no avail.


*Status:*

Dryw - unscathed, _Scent_, _Prayer_ (+1)
Eldwyn - unscathed, _Prayer_ (+1)
Rover - unscathed
Elrohas - unscathed, _petrified_
Emagor - scratched, _Greater Mage Armor_, _Prayer_ (+1)
Peabody - unscathed, _Prayer_ (+1)
Kordunn - scratched, _Mage Armor_, _Prayer_ (+1)
Basilisk - unscathed, _entangled_, _webbed_, _Prayer_ (-1)

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2009)

*Round 2*

Battle Map - Round 2

"This creature is too deadly to leave alive this close to a settlement!" Sir Dryw says. "Make ready for its attack!" Sir Dryw shifts his shield into position and hefts his shillelagh into striking position. He finds it curious the beast isn't upon them already, not having seen the Kordunn's web spell that caught the creature, but continues to sniff the air, confident in his abilities and patience.

Kordunn attempts to move over to get an angle on the creature and blast it with a series of magic missiles. *"The webs are flammable but don't burn down the library, target the creature itself."* He tries to avoid direct eye contact with the beast and target its body with the unerring magical bolts. The basilisk howls in pain, as the missiles connect.

The talk about webs do make Dryw wonder, what webs exactly are meant.

Eldwyn turns his back and fishes in his pack for a winter blanket. Then holding it before him to block his view, he makes his way towards the web as close as he dares, preparing himself to toss the blanket over the creature's head.

"So THIS is why my mother always told me to be sure and wear clean underwear in stressful situations!" Slowly moving closer, much like his companions, Emagor tries to aim at the basilisk without looking directly at it, and casts a spell, but unfortunately, the beast shakes off the effect of the wizard's magic.

Thrashing wildly in the web, the basilisk is still unable to free itself.


*Status:*

Dryw - unscathed, eyes closed, _Scent_, _Prayer_ (+1)
Eldwyn - unscathed, eyes covered, _Prayer_ (+1)
Rover - unscathed
Elrohas - unscathed, _petrified_
Emagor - scratched, averting eyes, _Greater Mage Armor_, _Prayer_ (+1)
Peabody - unscathed, eyes closed, _Prayer_ (+1)
Kordunn - scratched, averting eyes, _Mage Armor_, _Prayer_ (+1)
Basilisk - lightly wounded, _entangled_, _webbed_, _Prayer_ (-1)

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 2, 2009)

*Round 3*

Battle Map - Round 3

Sir Dryw, being reasonably sure, that the creature is still in the room and thus behind the wall, opens his eyes for a moment to see the web, Kordunn mentioned earlier. Since he is unable to get inside the room, he decides to continue staying guard, in case the basilisk finally frees itself and gets closer.

Kordunn plants himself resolutely, he gestures again, focusing on the creature's flank he sends three more unerring bolts of white brilliance streaking into the beast.

Eldwyn risks a look now, seeing the big lizard struggling against the web, and his eyes meet those of the basilisk for a moment. Already, the halfling feels the petrifying gaze take effect, but he is able to shake it off. Tossing the blanket into the room, he hits the basilisk despite the obstructions, and for now its head is covered.

Not having a great variety of choices available to him in this situation, Emagor uses his wand, sending two bolts of shimmering force speeding unerringly into the base of the basilisk's tail, which is where Emagor's eyes are unfailingly fixed throughout the entire process.

The basilisk becoming more and more enraged by the wounds, its inability to move, and now even to see, wildly shakes its head, but cannot even get rid of the blanket, giving the adventurers the opportunity to finish it off without the risk of meeting its petrifying gaze.


*Status:*

Dryw - unscathed, eyes closed, _Scent_, _Prayer_ (+1)
Eldwyn - unscathed, averting eyes, _Prayer_ (+1)
Rover - unscathed
Elrohas - unscathed, _petrified_
Emagor - scratched, averting eyes, _Greater Mage Armor_, _Prayer_ (+1)
Peabody - unscathed, eyes closed, _Prayer_ (+1)
Kordunn - scratched, averting eyes, _Mage Armor_, _Prayer_ (+1)
Basilisk - severely wounded, _entangled_, _webbed_, _blanket tossed over head_, _Prayer_ (-1)

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 8, 2009)

*Round 4*

Battle Map - Round 4

Sir Dryw continues to stand his ground, ready to strike should the monster break free.

White bolts again streak from the stolid Gold Dwarf champion of the Spell Lord. The magical bolts wind through the openings in the web to strike the beast more solidly in its torso.

The halfling readies his warsling and drops in a bullet hopeful that he can manage a shot before the Basalisk shakes off the cloak. Eldwyn sets the sling spinning.

Emagor fires another charge from his wand at the creature's rearward region, being very careful not to even glance anywhere near its head, even though iIt's still covered, but one can't be too careful.

"I must STILL remember to buy a BOW when next I am able! This is ridiculous!"

Under the combined attacks, safely delivered from the corridor, now that the basilisk's most fearsome weapon has been disabled, at least temporarily, the lizard falls, its body sinking to the ground, defeated.


*Status:*

Dryw - unscathed, eyes closed, _Scent_, _Prayer_ (+1)
Eldwyn - unscathed, averting eyes, _Prayer_ (+1)
Rover - unscathed
Elrohas - unscathed, _petrified_
Emagor - scratched, averting eyes, _Greater Mage Armor_, _Prayer_ (+1)
Peabody - unscathed, eyes closed, _Prayer_ (+1)
Kordunn - scratched, averting eyes, _Mage Armor_, _Prayer_ (+1)
Basilisk - dying, _entangled_, _webbed_, _blanket tossed over head_, _Prayer_ (-1)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The normally pale halfling is flushed with excitement after facing so dangerous an opponent. He tries to sound casual as he says, "I think I shall have to buy a new cloak, but that was well worth it to stop such a terrible beast." He stops his sling and stows it back in his pouch.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 9, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Quite so, Eldwyn," says Sir Dryw. "But what of poor Elrohas?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

"Yes, that is a problem.  We can't really carry him all the way back to the city in this state, can we?  And I have no magic at my command powerful enough to restore him right now."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling's pride at such a victory evaporates as he considers their companion. "Alas, this is far beyond my power as well. We must return to civilized environs and see if we can get a scroll or perhaps the services of a more powerful wizard."


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor is touched by the Halfling's reaction, and wants to lighten his burden somewhat:  "There, there, Eldwyn.  I'm sure that we'll find a viable solution to this quadary!  Oh, and look!  Peabody wants to give you some sugar!" 

Peabody the iguana climbs as far down Emagor's arm as he can and reaches a dry, scaly nose toward Eldwyn.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Well Peabody is right. This is a time for action. Let's make sure there aren't any more of those petrifying lizards about and return to the civilized parts of the city."


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 9, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"A good idea, Eldwyn," says Sir Dryw. "We can take advantage of my current state. While the aspect of the wolf lasts, I can track by scent. It may speed up our search."

Sir Dryw drops into a crouch, sniffing the air and floor.


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor, not suited for tracking, follows Sir Dryw's nose.  "Come along, Peabody, Eldwyn is too busy just now to be kissing iguanas!"


----------



## Thanee (Mar 9, 2009)

Most of the scents match with the visuals of the place. It is old and rotten. The dead basilisk does seem to be the only of its kind, and there are no other scents of living beings that might have passed here recently.

In the room, where the basilisk was hiding, part of the outer wall has collapsed, undoubtedly, the basilisk has come in here that way.

Luckily, the exposure doesn't seem to have ruined the books in this room, so they are still intact, at least as far as that is possible after half a century.


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

On a hunch, Emagor casts _Detect Magic_ and scans the books in the room for any dweomers.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2009)

Kordunn focuses, sensing for the presence of evil again before letting his guard down.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

As the other look for magic, evil or funny smells, Eldwyn takes the old fashioned method of browsing the stacks to see what might be of interest or if he can gain some clues about the whereabouts of the information they seek.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 10, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Kordunn]The presence is still there as before.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 10, 2009)

"*Do not let your guard down. The evil remains . . . there. Peruse the stacks but I suggest we leave shortly and gather some means to bring Elrohas back to the city proper. A scroll to reduce his size or the weight of stone, or perhaps a cart*." Kordunn says quietly as he pinpoints the emanations and their strength. He shifts, weapon ready. He remains on guard in case the evil approaches while his companions search the books.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanee said:


> Most of the scents match with the visuals of the place.




While the others investigate in their particular ways, Sir Dryw focuses on the scents, attempting to identify any he can. He also focuses on those scents that seem out of place, seeing if they lead anywhere, but not straying more than 30 feet from the party in any event.

[sblock=Just in Case Rolls]
Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks: 1d20+8=15, 1d20+12=14.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor continues to inspect the books.  He is looking for any book or books that don't seem to fit in with the others, like, for example, a book on engineering in a historical library.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 19, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Sure is quiet," the half-elf knight observes. "Too quiet."


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Startled by Sir Dryw's voice that shatters his reverie, Emagor looks up from the book he was reading, A Civil Engineering Proposal for Street Layouts of Phlan, and glares at Sir Dryw.  "Shhhh!  Can't you see that I'm _trying_ to read?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 20, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw bows with exaggerated courtesy to Emagor. "A thousand pardons, my good sir. Say, Kordunn, any more information about this evil presence other than it 'remains'?"


----------



## Thanee (Mar 20, 2009)

The rooms that still contain readable books, cover the subjects of Philosophy, Rhetoric, Mathematics and History. It takes a while to get an idea what the books are about, and so the adventurers spend quite a bit of time reading.

In the meantime, *Storm* has brought the Madman to Jade, who promised to get help for him, and is on his way back, carefully, not intent to run into one of the humanoid patrols all alone.

Some of the books stand out and might contain useful bits of knowledge.

The Philosophy section includes natural philosophy, theories of art, and supernatural sciences. Nearly all the material is dry reading, but there is a scroll entitled _Fyerdetha’s Discourses On Power_. This scroll is a study of supernatural sources of power. Among all its dry text, it has this to say about the Pool of Radiance.

_“Fountains and pools hold great power that can only be reached by performing proper ceremonies. Most sure of these is immersion, for in this way the bather surrenders himself to the spirit of the water. That spirit or some portion of it thereafter enters into the bather, whereby he gains great powers. Woe to the weak-willed whose spirits are sure to be consumed by demons that put even the strong at great risk. Yurax holds that the Falls of lxce are greatest of all these. Morden writes that the Pool of Radiance is greater still.”_

Elsewhere in the philosophy section is _Urgund’s Description of Darkness_, a grim account of his imprisonment in the lower realms. It is primarly a listing of names and palaces, the horrors there being beyond written description.

_“...and seated foremost in the Hall of Minor Courtiers were the lesser powers: Maram of the Great Spear; Haask, Voice of Hargut; Tyranthraxus the Flamed One; Borem of the Lake of Boiling Mud; and Camnod the Unseen. These too fell down and became servants of the great lord Bane.”_

Other titles (of no particular use) include the _Meditations_, _The Harmony of the Rock_, _Strom’s Discussions of Poetics_, _the Chronicles of Arram_, and a _Discourse of the Nature of Writing_.

_Rhetoric:_ There seems to be nothing of immediate use here. Most of it is speeches from famous murder trials, pronouncements, public debates, and the like.

_Mathematics:_ There seems to be nothing of use here, although there are many ponderous and bizzare books on all forms of mathematics — geometry, calculus, metamagical math, etc.

_History:_ This includes biographies, court histories, and geography. There is little or no distinction between myth, legend and reality, so the material is often quite confusing. However, this is obviously the greatest source of information about Ancient Phlan. The following books seem especially useful.

_Lex Geographica:_ This is a atlas drawn by the great mathematician Tomarus. In the collection is a map of Phlan and the lands to the north. The work bears no date, but is over 200 years old. Naturally since that time, there have been changes both natural and man-made, reducing the total accuracy of the map.

_The History of the North:_ This is an inaccurate and highly colorful account of the northern lands. When paging through the book one can find all sorts of colorful exaggerations, obviously wrong. Other parts seem quite accurate. There is one passage of particular interest.

_“Ten days ride north of the Varm is a barren and dead country called the Lee-wai, land-in-pain or land-of-caused-pain. Further to the south this place is know as the Tortured Land. It is said to be an evil place, shunned by the Riders. They speak little of this land but yearly during Ches they make a trip into its heart. Their they go to adorate the spirit of a glowing. spring. This they have done for ages and so shall they do for years to come.”_

_The Grand Historian’s Records of the Arts of War:_ The binding on this mouldering old book crumbles at a touch. This is a single volume of a massive work dealing with the history of warfare from before time was even recorded (such records being of course possible through magical means). In it there are innumerable little mentions of this group defeating that group and being attacked by another group who in turn are attacked by a fourth, etc. There are accounts of abductions, failed alliances, broken treaties, petty squabbles, diplomatic intrigue and more. The book’s tone is strongly moralistic, attempting to set forth the proper principals of governence in times of warfare. It is also very anecdotal. From the crumbling pages comes the following passage:

_“At this time their ruling the Twisted Ones was a powerful general named Tyranthraxus. He strode before his armies cloaked in flame and led the Riders out of the waste. At his hand the kingdom of Barze was conquered. Turning south he led his army to conquer the Horreb and the Vane. Tyranthraxus was a cruel man and leveled all that he had taken, murdering the princes of these lands. But the flame that surrounded him consumed him, destroying his body. Freed of its shell, it flew among the men of his army, lighting on each and claiming it. It was then when Baron Schodt imprisoned Tyranthraxus in a vial of water which shone like the light of day. This he sank in the watery depths of Lake Longreach, defeating the armies Tyranthraxus had raised.”_

*Storm* has reached the library now and finds his companions reading.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 20, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Sir Dryw bows with exaggerated courtesy to Emagor. "A thousand pardons, my good sir. Say, Kordunn, any more information about this evil presence other than it 'remains'?"




From his en garde position the disciplined dwarf says "*It is farther out that direction. Unmoving currently.*" Kordunn gestures with his ranseur, indicating the presence's location. "*I am tracking it and will provide warning if it approaches*."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

Looking up from his reading Eldwyn comments, "I'm seeing a lot of interesting stuff here, but I can seem to make sense of it all. Could these 'Servants of Bane' have been responsible for the fall of the old city?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Indeed these books are most intriguing.  A common thread that I am noticing is repeated reference to one called the Flamed One, whose name I am reluctant to actually speak, but it begins with 'Tyr.'  Some of these books would seem to be of great value, and not only the one containing the 'scroll' or what seems to be at least some sort of magical writing.  Tell me, what is this 'Pool of Radiance' that is mentioned so often?"


----------



## Thanee (Mar 21, 2009)

Eldwyn and Kordunn recall what they learned on Sokol Keep.

[SBLOCK]There have been undead in Sokol Keep, indeed. They were the remains of the former guards, who were still defending the island keep against any intruders, bound by a powerful spell cast by high priest Ferran Martinez. Martinez himself still haunted the old keep's chapel as a spectre and was released, like the other guards' souls, when he was convinced, that his duty was done. He told the adventurers some useful knowledge, before he faded away. _“You won't need the passcodes anymore, once I am gone, my spell will cease to exist as well, as it is bound to my very essence. The safety of Sokol Keep lies in your hands now. There are still some weapons in the armory, which might be of use for you. Walk right through the north wall and you will find them. Be careful, though, the hordes that once invaded the city were led by three dangerous beings, the very cause for Phlan's fall. Unblessed creatures imbued with the might of a magical pool. The great generals of the evil horde, Tyranthraxus, Edranka and Torath. With their powers they ruled and united all else, driving forward to destroy us all. The sage Mantor worked hard to gather records of all these things, but they are probably lost now, his library long since overrun.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2009)

"Would that we knew more of this 'Pool of Radiance'. It seems to have given the evil attackers great power. Enough to overrun this land. Do you think there is more to be learned here?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"I do not know what else is to be gained here.  I'm not even sure why we sought out Mantor's library in the first place.  Are these the books that you were looking for?  Seems a waste of time, if this is all that you hoped to find here."


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 22, 2009)

Sir Dryw's features returned to normal some minutes ago while he stood guard over the readers. He salutes Storm upon his return, filling him on the recent events.

In response to Emagor, Sir Dryw says, "If it's books that are wanted, it seems as if we've met with success. On the other hand, do we return to civilization and leave unmolested this evil presence Kordunn has detected? I'm not sure I'm comfortable with the idea. What lairs here may hunt elsewhere, and town isn't too far."


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor sighs impatiently, "Oh, very well, then, I suppose that the price we must pay for the protection of your might is to give you free rein to have your little fun now and then.  Do try not to get us killed, though, ok?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling nods assent. "We must confront this evil."


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 22, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"So, then, Kordunn," Sir Dryw says, "you seem best qualified to lead on at this point. Shall we go a-hunting?"


----------



## Thanee (Mar 23, 2009)

Kordunn's senses remain fixed on the presence he is feeling. It does not approach, but the paladin does notice that it is not completely stationary. It seems to move from time to time, within the constraints of the room. Considering, that the combat with the basilisk has made quite a bit of noise and the presence has not moved to investigate the noise yet, it seems unlikely at least, that it will.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Kordunn, if this presence has heard us and yet does not move to at least investigate, then that indicates to me that it is waiting for us to come to it, presumably as it lies in ambush.  So proceed very cautiously, my friend."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 23, 2009)

[sblock=DM]
Storm will try to follow the others from the shadows, hoping to remain hidden until needed. 

OOC - Hide; M/S (1d20+11=27, 1d20+12=24) Not sure if there's enough cover to do so, if not I'll change above post
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2009)

"*Eldwyn and I spoke with the spirit of the last defender of Sokol Keep. He warned that the original invaders of Phlan were led by three generals imbued with power from a magical pool. Tyranthraxus, Edranka and Torath. Name the evil that is. The spirit told us the sage Mantor, whose library we stand in now, worked hard to gather lore on the three, lore about their powers and weaknesses. That is why we came here*." 

Kordunn starts to stride forward "*While you were researching here I was prepared to guard and provide you with what time you needed. Now that you are ready, let us confront this evil. It has moved within the room beyond here, but not escaped it, it might be bound therein. Regardless, let us proceed*." 

Kordunn leads the way to the evil presence.


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

Fully chickenhearted, yet prepared to give his meager life for the cause, Emagor resigns himself to his fate and makes ready to follow the valiant warrior to his (Emagor's) doom.

"Come on, Peabody, my Dear Little Lizard, gird up your reptilian loins and let's do this thing!"


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 24, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Well, then, let's prepare a bit before this fight, shall we?"

Words of power tumble from Sir Dryw's lips. At first, the sounds are somewhere between language and the cracking of twigs. Sir Dryw's skin becomes gnarled, as if more wood than flesh. His next words are more akin to a deep growl. From animalistic the words fade to liquid, akin to water burbling over stones, and Sir Dryw lays a hand on Emagor.

"Might as well do something about those scratches, Emagor," Sir Dryw says. "If we enjoy the luxury of timing our attack, I have an enchantment to add to my trusty shillelagh as well, but its duration is a tad short, so it's best to wait."

[sblock=Spells Cast]
_Barkskin_: 50 minute duration, +2 natural AC bonus, total AC 24.
_Bear's Endurance_: 5 minute duration, +4 Con, +10 hp, +2 Fort and Con skills.
_Cure Light Wounds_ on Emagor, healing 12 hp (1d8+5=12).
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Thank you, Sir Dryw!!  See that, Peabody?  You may not become an orphan after all!"

Emagor seems to be as ready as he'll ever be.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

Readying his trusty sling, Eldwyn follows the bruiser in.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 28, 2009)

Prepared for the worst, Kordunn leads the small group towards the room at the end of the corridor. Stepping into the entrance, they see a room filled with rotten furniture and little else. A translucent figure of what might have been a librarian once is standing in the center of the room. Its insanity-filled eyes flash red as they see you and it howls *“Thieves! Put them back!”*

Then the ghostly figure races towards the adventurers.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2009)

[sblock=DM]
Storm will wait to see how the others respond before revealing his presence.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 31, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw quickly burns a charge from his wand, transforming his normal shillelagh into a bodacious blessed bludgeon!

"Stand ready, comrades! We shall prevail!"

[sblock=Info]
_shillelagh_: +1 enhancement bonus, 2d6 points of damage base.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling attacks with his sling (1d20+9=12), but the sudden appearance of the strange wild-eyed librarian startles him and the shot is poorly aimed. He drops the sling and reaches for his holy symbol instead with the intent of turning this undead menace away from them.


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance, Human Fighter|Wizard*

"Go Eldwyn!  Show it who's boss!"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 4, 2009)

The dwarf shouts out in a voice of command "*Hold librarian! We come on behalf of the City of Phlan! We bear a holy charge from the defenders of Sokol Keep and require your aid! We are no thieves and seek lore to aid the city. By your trust and duty I call upon you to render us the aid we require*."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2009)

Kordunn thinks, for a moment, that the ghost of the librarian turns his gaze upon him, as he speaks, but his words do not get to him in his madness. He seems totally focussed on the books, the adventurers are carrying.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2009)

*1348 DR, Day 12 of Mirtul (spring) - afternoon*

Battle Map - Round 0

With translucent hands, the ghostly scholar reaches out for Kordunn, and if not for the Spell Lord's protection, his attack would have hit the dwarf, but he fails to penetrate the arcane shield protecting him.

In the background, Storm watches the scene from his hiding place.


*Status:*

Dryw - unscathed, _Shillelagh_, _Barkskin_, _Bear's Endurance_
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Emagor - unscathed, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed
Kordunn - scratched, _Mage Armor_
Storm - unscathed, _hidden_
Ghost Librarian - unscathed

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 10, 2009)

*Round 1*

Battle Map - Round 1

From out of the shadows bursts a familiar face, Storm the bowslinger, he moves towards the fray, but is unable to get to a location to fire off his deadly bow.

_"Ha! Ha!"_ Sir Dryw exclaims, stepping forward to fill the gap next to Kordunn. _"A challenge worthy of my fighting honor! Have at thee, monster!"_

_"Hold, Sir Dryw! The librarian is just doing his job! Hey, here's a thought! Maybe if we leave the books here, he'll leave us alone?"_

Emagor drops the books he has been carrying towards the librarian's feet, pushing away the thought about a library token for a building that has been out of use for the better half of the century. Hmm... maybe Elrohas could be old enough to... no, probably not.

Sir Dryw replies, _"It's not its job that's my concern, Emagor, but rather its undead nature! Such a creature is an affront!"_ The green knight jumps forward and strikes at the librarian with his enchanted shillelagh. The ghostly creature howls as the attack shows effect.

Eldwyn stands firm and the little priest boldly presents his holy symbol and orders the undead creature back.

Kordunn raises his holy symbol as well, adding his power to that of Eldwyn.

But even together, the cleric and the paladin cannot convince the stubborn ghost of the librarian to budge.

The librarian now turns his eyes on Dryw, who attacked him, but then his eyes wander down to the ground and to the books lying there. Distracted for the moment, he hesitates, but then he turns his gaze back on Dryw, eyes glowing red with hatred. The thought about books obviously has vanished. These intruders had to be punished for their incursion!

Emagor is thoroughly nonplussed by Sir Dryw's response. _"*Sigh* So be it, then. More unnecessary carnage, yay!"_


*Status:*

Dryw - unscathed, _Shillelagh_, _Barkskin_, _Bear's Endurance_
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Emagor - unscathed, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed
Kordunn - scratched, _Mage Armor_
Storm - unscathed
Ghost Librarian - lightly wounded

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 18, 2009)

*Round 2*

Battle Map - Round 2

Not knowing full well the situation at hand and not wanting to attack a potentially innocent creature, despite its current condition (living impaired), Storm will wait alongside Emagor to see what the creature does.

Once he is sure, that the ghost will attack, he lets loose two of his arrows, one damages the ghost, but the other goes right through the incorporeal body of the undead.

Emagor remains on the defense, and stay as far away from the 'librarian' and all library books as he possibly can. _"Come on, Peabody, let's stay out of the way and see if we can help from the rear."_

"Press on!" Sir Dryw urges. "In life, this creature may have been good, but now it is a threat to the living!" The half-elf advances, attacking as he moves, wielding his club with practiced skill. That attack with the enchanted weapon, once more, strikes true and the ghostly undead is further enraged by it.

Strong in his faith, the halfling continues to hold forth the holy symbol of his god. 

Kordunn once more joins Eldwyn in his attempt to keep the undead at bay, but to no avail. The ghost librarian proves too powerful to be turned.

With hatred burning in his eyes, the ghost librarian lashes out against Sir Dryw and easily gets past the knight's shield and armor. Dryw feels the intense cold sucking away his life force as the hand of the spectre reaches for his heart. At the same time, the undead seems to be renewed with unholy vigor.


*Status:*

Dryw - lightly wounded, _2 negative levels_, _Shillelagh_, _Barkskin_, _Bear's Endurance_
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Emagor - unscathed, Total Defense, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed
Kordunn - scratched, _Mage Armor_
Storm - unscathed
Ghost Librarian (Spectre) - severely wounded, 10 temporary hit points

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 26, 2009)

*Round 3*

Battle Map - Round 3

Storm continues his ranged assault, concentrating on only a single arrow this time to help ensure his accuracy, while keeping an eye on anyone approaching from the rear. While the shot is well-aimed, the arrow passes right through the incorporeal body of the librarian.

Although his better judgment tells him that the 'librarian' would be no real threat if they stopped harassing him, Emagor nevertheless assists Sir Dryw by using his wand to send a pair of energy missiles against their foe. The projectiles strike true and damage the creature, which turns to face this new threat now.

Sir Dryw shudders, gritting his teeth. "The chill.... The chill of the grave!" he groans, and then with a stronger voice calls out, "Press our advantage! If only I fall, it is a small price to pay to rid the world of this undead fiend!"
The dauntless knight lashes out again with his club as he advances farther toward the creature's flank, but much like Storm, the weapon goes through the ghostly form without harming it.

Letting the holy symbol fall to hang about his neck, Eldwyn once more takes up his trusty sling and lets fly a skiprock. Once more, the attack would have hit a normal opponent, but the ghost librarian is everything but normal, and so the stone passes right through him.

Kordunn has better luck, or better means available to him, as he sends three magic missiles on their way, after stepping back from the spectre. They damage the undead creature further, and also enrage it further.

But its eyes stay focused on Emagor and the ghost librarian rushes past the adventurers, oblivious to the threat posed by them, taking a solid hit from Sir Dryw for this while Kordunn's ranseur does not manage to harm it, disappears through the wall only to reappear in the back of the party, striking at the wizard. Emagor's protective spells prevent the worst, however, and so he comes out of this attack unharmed.


*Status:*

Dryw - lightly wounded, _2 negative levels_, _Shillelagh_, _Barkskin_, _Bear's Endurance_
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Emagor - unscathed, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed
Kordunn - scratched, _Mage Armor_
Storm - unscathed
Ghost Librarian (Spectre) - critically wounded

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2009)

*Round 4*

Battle Map - Round 4

Surprised by the ghost's speed and appearance next to him, Storm will take a step away from the apparition and fire off an arrow, hoping this one will be more effective.

Startled by the ghost's tactics and assault on him, Emagor has a moment of doubt. However, when he sees that his mage armor has protected him from the ghost's chilling touch, he is rejuvenated.

Emagor forcefully shakes his wand at the ghost. "Take that, pale ex-bookworm! I was on your side, but you have assaulted this mage at your peril. Now a reckoning is overdue!"

But before the wizard can fire off another missile from his wand, Storm's arrow punches through the ghostly form and rips a hole into it. The arrow continues and strikes the wall behind the spectre, while it dissolves into nothingness, howling in pain.

Then there is only silence.


*The ghost librarian has been destroyed! Combat is over.*


*Status:*

Dryw - lightly wounded, _2 negative levels_, _Shillelagh_, _Barkskin_, _Bear's Endurance_
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Emagor - unscathed, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed
Kordunn - scratched, _Mage Armor_
Storm - unscathed
Ghost Librarian (Spectre) - destroyed


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2009)

"You're welcome sir mage." Storm says to Emagor, as he slings the darkwood bow across his back and looks over the others.

"Good to see you all in good health. Do you mind an additional companion?" the human bowman says, the glint of mithril visible from underneath his dark clothing.


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance | Fighter/Wizard*

" '_I_' am welcome?? Hmpf!  I should think that you would perhaps be due some thanks from the spectre that you saved from my righteous, arcane ire, but scarcely from me.  We had the situation well-in-hand, Sir.   And, although we do appreciate your contribution, we would not have you deceived as to its mere hastening of the inevitable."  Emagor elevates his nose in the air and acts as if battles with spectres are a routine, everyday occurence for this lot.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "You're welcome sir mage." Storm says to Emagor, as he slings the darkwood bow across his back and looks over the others.
> 
> "Good to see you all in good health. Do you mind an additional companion?" the human bowman says, the glint of mithril visible from underneath his dark clothing.






Leif said:


> "_I_" am welcome?? Hmpf!  I should think that you would perhaps be due some thanks from the spectre that you saved from my righteous, arcane ire, but scarcely from me.  We had the situation well-in-hand, Sir.   And, although we do appreciate your contribution, we would not have you deceived as to its mere hastening of the inevitable."  Emagor elevates his nose in the air and acts as if battles with spectres are a routine, everyday occurence for this lot.




Sir Dryw chuckles at the exchange, but his laugh lacks its usual heartiness. In fact, the knight looks pale, somewhat sickly.

"Truly well fought all around," he says. "But I fear something is amiss. When that creature struck me, I felt as if my very life force was being attacked. Even still, a dread weakness grips my heart."


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance | Fighter/Wizard*

"Indeed, Sir Dryw!  I think that it would be most wise for us to retire to safer environs and get someone to tend to your injuries and your losses."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 28, 2009)

Kordunn mentions, that the Temple of Tyr in the civilized parts of Phlan has promised them aid in such matters, after they helped reconquer the large temple on the eastern riverside from the forces of Bane, a large horde of orcs, who had been using the temple and the surrounding area as their lair.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 28, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Then the Temple of Tyr sounds like a sensible destination, Kordunn," says the half-elf knight. "Perhaps we can also make arrangements for our statuesque comrade at the same time."


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"Hee, 'statuesque.' "  Now it is Emagor's turn to be amused at Sir Dryw.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Agreed, we should make our way to the shire of Tyr for help on this matter. I will be happy to render what aid I can as well, but I suspect they'll be better prepared to treat you at the temple."


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"Shall we proceed that way, then?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2009)

"Yes, maybe on the way you can let me know what you've been up to in my absence" the ranger says, looking at the arrows he fired to see if any might be recoverable.


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor positions himself near to Storm so that he can be sure to hear all of the news that is told to him of the group's recent activities.  As a new member himself, Emagor is not certain when Storm departed, or what all may have transpired before his (Emagor's) arrival, but he is very curious to learn about it.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 30, 2009)

"It is very good to see you again my friend. Especially given your timely arrival. His bardic training kicks in and Eldwyn relates the tale of the trip out to the Sokol keep and the appirition they met there. With building excitement he tells the tale of the Temple and the items recovered there. With pride he relates the rescue of Amber, brother of Jade and the other prisoners. Finally, he talks about the current quest for information and the encounter with the basilisk.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 30, 2009)

Storm finds two of his arrows to be as good as new, while the rest would need some work to be usable again, probably not worth the trouble, since he can easily get new ones in the settlement.

Testing the weight, the adventurers find, that Elrohas is quite heavy but manageable. It's a bit of a walk to New Phlan, however.


OOC: It's 'Sokol Keep' and 'Amber'.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2009)

"It seems I missed much during my absence. I am glad you all are well. As for your friend, has anyone the skill to make a litter to carry him? It would make the journey much easier." Storm suggests


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"Elrohas!  Bloody Hades!  I don't think that he would want me giving myself a hernia carrying his stony hindparts back to Phlan, do you?  Can't we get a cart or a wagon?  Hey, I know!  Why don't we just ROLL him back?"  "Or we could put him in the river.  _Some_ rocks float, don't they?"


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"It's not so bad," groans the little halfling as he struggles to keep the statue moving.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 2, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Some rocks might float," Sir Dryw says, hefting stony feet, "but not this one, I fear. Perhaps we should hide him and come back with something more suited to hauling such a burden. Is there an abandoned statue garden nearby?"


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"I agree with Sir Dryw! Let's stow this rock and go find a wagon."


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2009)

"As long as we're sure that more enemies not try and take advantage of this defenseless position than that should be fin" Stomr says.


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"Well, of course, enemies may try to take advantage of the situation!  That's what enemies do, after all.  But what would you have us to do?  What course is better than this one?"


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Could we stone shape him into a ball and roll him back then fix him later? Might be risky. Let's set about finding a vehicle of some sort."


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"Still, good idea, Eldwyn!"


----------



## Mark Chance (May 3, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Unless," Sir Dryw says, "when unpetrified we end with a sphere of bone and flesh instead of a recovered comrade."


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"Eeeeewww!!  Ulp!!!


----------



## Mark Chance (May 8, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*



Leif said:


> "Eeeeewww!!  Ulp!!!




"Ha! Ha! Ha!" Sir Dryw laughs, almost sounding like his old self. "Ew and ulp indeed, good Emagor! Perhaps a song would help make our work easier?"

Sir Dryw noisily clears his throat, and then starts to sing with unimpressive skill but noteworthy enthusiasm.

_*"Well I stumbed and toiled all drunk and full of smoke,
My life wife said I had enough, I said I'm sick, get out!
So I stumbled down to Kelly's club, across the edge of town
And I told the boy's a wee story, and we'd have another round

1 2 3 4
and we'll drink and drink and drink and drink and drink and 
drink and
drink and fight,
And if I see a pretty girl I'll sleep with her tonight
Yes we'll drink and drink and drink and drink and 
drink and 
drink and fight!

And Mary McGregor, oh she was a pretty whore
She'd always greet you with a smile and never locked her door
But on the day she died, I'll admit it sounded weak
For Mary McGregor, finally got some sleep!

1 2 3 4
and we'll drink and drink and drink and drink and drink and 
drink and
drink and fight,
And if I see a pretty girl I'll sleep with her tonight
Yes we'll drink and drink and drink and drink and 
drink and 
drink and fight!

Oh there once was a girl, a child I'm told
I gave her my heart, and she gave me a cold
So now I've been standing here, out in the pouring rain

1 2 3 4
and we'll drink and drink and drink and drink and drink and 
drink and
drink and fight,
And if I see a pretty girl I'll sleep with her tonight
Yes we'll drink and drink and drink and drink and 
drink and 
drink and fight!

Ahhhhhhhhh Hey!
Ahhhhhhhhh Hey!"*_


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The bard joins in and though his usually strong voice is hampered by the load he carries, he does his best.


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2009)

OOC: Are you carrying Elrohas to a spot inside the library (which you consider safe for now) or back to the settlement?


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"I'm not sure what to do -- I'd much rather leave this heavy statue here and bring help, but I'm not entirely convinced that our petrified friend will be totally safe if we leave him."


----------



## Mark Chance (May 10, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Near where we came in, there was a door almost off its hinges. We could stash him in the corner and then partially cover him with the door. I imagine he'll be safe enough. After all, he's probably more impervious to harm than any of us."


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2009)

"A sound plan, let us carry him post haste" Storm says, ensuring his prized bow is safely out of the way and attempts to assist the others in their effort to move the petrified member.


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2009)

Together, the adventurers carry poor Elrohas into the corner of the scribe's hall, where they cover and conceal his petrified form.

When they are satisfied with their work, hoping that - if someone would come by here, which by itself is already unlikely at the moment - the petrified elf would not be removed from his place.

Afterwards, they are ready to go back to the settlement.

The trip there is uneventful and soon the party finds themselves within the protection of New Phlan's wall.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling joins the effort to conceal their petrified friend. "We must hurry though. It makes me nervious just leaving him here like this." He grunts with effort as he struggles with the great weight.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 10, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Now that we're in Phlan, where to first? The Temple of Tyr? Some other location?"


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"I know not, Sir Dryw, in fact, I'm not even sure that I remember why we came back here...."


----------



## Mark Chance (May 11, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Well," Sir Dryw replies, somewhat sheepishly, "not to put my needs before our petrified comrade's, but I still feel that cold gnawing, as if something seeks to devour part of my soul."


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2009)

"Have you any allies amongst the cities clergy? Perhaps a priestess of Sune?" Storm asks the others with a wink.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"I believe you have the right of it. The temple of Sune makes sense."


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"To the Temple of Sune it is, then!  Come Peabody!"

OOC:  Careful there, guys, don't step in that lizard come


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2009)

"*No, though Eldwynn and I have served the Lady Jade well in restoring her brother to her, it is the temple of Tyr that has promised us aid and is equipped to restore the life essence that ghostly librarian stole from you, sir Dryw*." Kordunn leads the way to the Tyrian temple.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"Whups!  Check that, Peabody!   To the Temple of Tyr we go!"  Emagor follows closely (but not too closely) on the heels of his more martial compatriots, letting them break the trail for the sadly more frail wizard.


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2009)

After the little discussion about suitable directions, the group heads to the Temple of Tyr, where they have been promised help in such matters.

And indeed, the priests are not only willing, but also quite capable of relieving Sir Dryw from his ailment. They only expect the materials for the prayer to be covered by the group, which is 100 gold pieces for a small amount of diamond dust.

The condition of Elrohas would also be reversible, but only the bishop himself is capable of such powerful magic. A way to bring the petrified elf to the temple would be necessary, however.


OOC: I will deduct the 100gp from the party treasury.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"Now if only we had a way to get our friend and comrade Elrohas here! If we can carry this big rock all this way, perhaps we can retrieve Elrohas, too?  If we have sufficient money then I guess we might as well do so, eh?"


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2009)

OOC: The spell to free him would not cost anything. Only the bishop won't come with you to the area outside of Civilized Phlan, so you have to figure out a way to get Elrohas here.


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Now if only we had a way to get our friend and comrade Elrohas here! If we can carry this big rock all this way, perhaps we can retrieve Elrohas, too?  If we have sufficient money then I guess we might as well do so, eh?"




"Aren't there ways of travelling long distances using magic? It might save us breaking our backs carrying the statue-Elrohas back ourselves. If not, maybe we can procure some mules and a wagon to bear the load?" Storm suggests, looking at Emagor about the arcane question.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2009)

"I say we find a sturdy wagon or cart and a team of mule or horses to go with us. If the conveyance is large enough we could bring back even more books. Even if they don't contain the information we sought, some of them no doubt contain knowledge that the citizens of New Phlan would like to have."


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

Scotley said:


> "I say we find a sturdy wagon or cart and a team of mule or horses to go with us. If the conveyance is large enough we could bring back even more books. Even if they don't contain the information we sought, some of them no doubt contain knowledge that the citizens of New Phlan would like to have."






renau1g said:


> "Aren't there ways of travelling long distances using magic? It might save us breaking our backs carrying the statue-Elrohas back ourselves. If not, maybe we can procure some mules and a wagon to bear the load?" Storm suggests, looking at Emagor about the arcane question.




"Unfortunately, Storm, I don't have the spells you are referring to at my command.  Oh that's SO unfortunate, too!  I agree, with you, Eldwyn,  and I volunteer to drive the wagon!"


----------



## Mark Chance (May 20, 2009)

Thanee said:


> And indeed, the priests are not only willing, but also quite capable of relieving Sir Dryw from his ailment. They only expect the materials for the prayer to be covered by the group, which is 100 gold pieces for a small amount of diamond dust.




Sir Dryw thanks the priests heartily. "Aye, much better. I feel my old self! Blessings on you all and this holy place. I dedicate my next victory in battle to Tyr."



Scotley said:


> "I say we find a sturdy wagon or cart and a team of mule or horses to go with us. If the conveyance is large enough we could bring back even more books. Even if they don't contain the information we sought, some of them no doubt contain knowledge that the citizens of New Phlan would like to have."




"I concur. A wagon and a sturdy mule or two ought to do the trick. We'll need rollers as well, and some stout planks. That'll make it easier to move him into the wagon."

[sblock=Lame Excuse]
Sorry for the silence. I was waylaid by the blue meanies. Haven't done much lately except work and be surly.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Sir Dryw thanks the priests heartily. "Aye, much better. I feel my old self! Blessings on you all and this holy place. I dedicate my next victory in battle to Tyr."
> 
> 
> 
> "I concur. A wagon and a sturdy mule or two ought to do the trick. We'll need rollers as well, and some stout planks. That'll make it easier to move him into the wagon."




"I am glad to see you well Sir Dryw. Now, do you have any dealings with a favoured merchant or will anyone do to purchase our wagon from?" Storm asks the group.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 25, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*



renau1g said:


> "I am glad to see you well Sir Dryw. Now, do you have any dealings with a favoured merchant or will anyone do to purchase our wagon from?" Storm asks the group.




Sir Dryw shakes his head. "Not I, Storm. I've spent little time in Phlan so far. I barely know where the watering holes are. Ha! Ha! Now *that* is a fine idea! A pint or two would help the planning for our next excursion." The knight's expression falls a bit. "Unfortunately, I have little coin left in my pouch. None of the rounds would be on me, although I would sincerely drink to your health."


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"I'll buy you a round of two Sir Dryw. When we return from a more profitable venture you can return the favor. But let us not partake overmuch while one of our companions remains in the old city."


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"I'll share a mug with all of you, if you'll have me, but it's not drink that I most crave at the moment, it's a good, hot meal, water for bathing, and a soft bed."


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2009)

"Ah the comforts of civilization, a feeling I'm not too accustomed to in my line of business. I'll join you as well, but after a moment of rest, it would be wise to return for the petrified ally. You never know where evil lies" Storm adds.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"*Sigghhhh!*  I guess I'll have to wait on the 'soft bed' thing, then.  Oh, well, no matter, I can at least get a bite and a drink."


----------



## Voadam (May 30, 2009)

*Kordunn Asteroth*

"*I believe there is an arcane spell applicable here. One that shrinks heavy items to make them more portable. I am not certain of the limits of the size of the object, but perhaps a scroll could be obtained."*


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"You may well be correct, Kordunn.  However, I am not familiar with the spell of which you speak.  Sorry."

OOC:  I have no idea, really.


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2009)

OOC: A _Shrink Item_ spell should work, yes.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Such a spell would certainly make bringing our petrified companion back to civilization easier. I wonder where we might find such a thing?" He considers, "Of course a spell to reverse the problem on a scroll would allow him to simply walk home and save us considerable trouble."


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"I'm all for having him walk.  My bursitis is acting up, anyway."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dwarven wisdom, this way is cheaper!*

"*There is a wizard who may be able to provide us with a scroll. The spell to restore him immediately is much more powerful and expensive and would carry significant risk of being beyond my mastery with only an expensive blank scroll for our troubles even if the wizard does have it. For the reduction spell it is a much more common spell and closer to the power of magics I currently cast. It would carry less risk of not succeeding. Reducing the stone statue to cloth however will not present any obstacle to transportation. we could roll him up and put him in a backpack as if he were a sleeping roll. Since the church can provide the restoration if we bring him to them that is the optimal solution*."


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"If we have no practical way to make him walk, then my vote is t do what you suggest."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"I defer to your greater knowledge of the forces at play here. Let us seek the scroll you suggest."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2009)

The mage Denlor does indeed have such a scroll ready and can sell it to the party for the standard price of 375 gold pieces.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw says, "That is indeed good news, assuming the monies for the purchase are available. Unfortunately, at the moment, I have no gold to speak of. The life of a knight errant is often not to different that the life of a pauper. Ha! Ha!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"I believe we have the funds from our previous ventures. Let's get the scroll and return our friend to normal."


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"Agreed!  Please make it so."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2009)

Kordunn will take the party to the Tower of Denlor in new Phlan and see if a scroll of shrink item may be purchased.

"*Emagor, what circle of spells can you cast on your own? The spell we are seeking is a third circle power spell*."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 8, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw follows along taking in the sights and sounds of New Phlan. He attention is particularly attracted to the lasses. He frequently stops and bows, compliments racing from his tongue.

"Ah, as much as I love the din of battle and the howling wilderness, there's nought that compare to a comely lass!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*



Voadam said:


> Kordunn will take the party to the Tower of Denlor in new Phlan and see if a scroll of shrink item may be purchased.
> 
> "*Emagor, what circle of spells can you cast on your own? The spell we are seeking is a third circle power spell*."



"I can cast spells of the third circle myself."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

"Maybe when you have some free time you can tell me about these circles of magic you're talking about. I myself have only a little experience with magic." Storm adds, his eyes always darting to the many alleyways and alcoves of the city.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"Actually, I was just following the lead of our friend here about the 'circles.'  What he is talking about, in the terms that I learned is the different degrees of Power of spells.  At least, I presume that is what he means!"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2009)

Equipped with the scroll, that they bought from Denlor and that will allow them to shrink Elrohas-turned-statue down to more a managable size, the adventurers head back out towards the ancient library, in order to rescue their elvish ally. They only grant themselves a short break in the settlement, hoping that no new threats would find their way into the library proper in the meantime.

And indeed, they manage to reach the place without an incident and also find that Elrohas is still standing in the scribe's hall where they had left him.

Kordunn uses the scroll and once the spell is completed, the statue shrinks down to one-sixteenth of its original size. Only a few inches tall and appropriately light-weight now, carrying Elrohas back to New Phlan is the easiest part of the endeavor.

About an hour later, the party is back in the civilized parts of Phlan, heading towards the Temple of Tyr, where Elrohas petrified form can be brought back to life.

One of the priests asks them to leave the statue in the temple, the bishop will take care of the matter on the next morning.


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"Well, at least something has seemingly gone according to plan, eh, Peabody?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanee said:


> About an hour later, the party is back in the civilized parts of Phlan, heading towards the Temple of Tyr, where Elrohas petrified form can be brought back to life.
> 
> One of the priests asks them to leave the statue in the temple, the bishop will take care of the matter on the next morning.




"*Certainly. Please convey our compliments and thanks to his grace*." Kordunn formally bows to the priest before leaving with the group.

"*So gentlemen, should we return to eliminate that foulness in the library or seek other evils to confront in Phlan's name*?"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2009)

"Well, I don't think we should leave a job unfinished, so shall we return to the library to finish the job?" Storm asks.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"You mean _right now_??  Shouldn't we wait until tomorrow when our band of intrepid adventurers has been returned to its full, non-petrified strength?  If we could do some strenuous drinking before then, then I might be so hung-over that I could face the prospect of death with much more ease.  Besides, you guys haven't yet seen how funny Peabody can be when he gets into his cups!"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 25, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw smiles at Emagor. "Aside from the lure of drinking, there is a more practical matter to consider. If Elrohas is to rejoin us, might it not be prudent that we're here when he makes that decision?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor just smiles, intending to give his silent assent to Sir Dryw.  He will support any plan that guarantees his safety for another night, but he can't resist, try as he might, from commenting further:  "True, true, but I assure you that you folk have _never_ seen a funnier drunk than the lovable Peabody!"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2009)

"So we shall rest one more night, than resume our efforts of cleaning out the library? Hopefully, with less angry spirits this time" Storm replies.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"If those 'angry spirits' aren't careful, Peabody might just DRINK them!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Another night of rest would be good for us all."


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"Not to mention that it will also give us a good excuse to celebrate surviving for another day!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The usually dour halfling can't help but smile. "That is definitely worth a toast or two."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 30, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw says, "Then lead on! I shall happily drink all that other people pay for! Ha, ha!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

"I may not have just a great deal of money, but I think I can still afford to get us all drunk at least once."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 1, 2009)

*cheerful dwarves*

"*Very well, let us adjourn to a tavern, drink to a job well done, and hope that Elrohas survives the restorative magic in the morning*."



> "This spell restores a petrified creature to its normal state, restoring life and goods. The creature must make a DC 15 Fortitude save to survive the process."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2009)

Soon, the party finds themselves in the Bitter Blade, a tavern as one would expect near the harbor. The patrons are rough and simple, and some of them appear not at all trustworthy, but at most times the place is reasonably peaceful, the ale is cheap (and not too bad), and there is always some gossip to be listened to.


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard*

Emagor will keep his wits about him at all times, only have a small taste of anything intoxicating, and try to glean a few rumors while he is at it.

[sblock=OOC]The wizard is apparently full of hot air, as far as drinking heavily is concerned![/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2009)

Kordunn is ready to down his share of ale and toast the day's success. And then cast lesser restoration on himself so he can sleep easily. Though not a boisterous drunk, Kordunn is mellowed slightly by alcohol and relaxes a little.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

When Kordunn becomes more relaxed, Peabody will ease up next to his mug and wait for an opportune moment to stick his snout into the mug to swipe a drink.   Emagor suddenly becomes intent upon studying the rafters and whistling.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 7, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Take your snout from that mug, Peabody," Sir Dryw says with a chuckle. He tilts his own cup toward the creature. "Here, drink from my cup. 'Twon't be the first time I've shared a drink with a four-footed friend. Ha, ha!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance (Fighter|Wizard), and Peabody*

Sir Dryw now gets to witness a first!  A reptile giving him 'puppy dog eyes.'  Emagor looks totally mortified when Sir Dryw addresses his familiar, but quickly relaxes when Sir Dryw offers his own drink to the beast.  "He means well, really he does," says Emagor.  "At least, I hope so, anyway."

"Eeep," says Peabody, sidling up to Sir Dryw's mug and indulging his appetite for ale.  When he has slaked his thirst, he withdraws his scaly snout, that is now quite foamy, and eases back over to Emagor.

"I hope you're quite happy now, you larcenous little beast," says Emagor to Peabody as he strokes him lovingly.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 8, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

"Ha, ha! Don't fret, Emagor," Sir Dryw replies. "All of nature's creatures can be delightful in their own way at the right time and in the right place. Take that basilisk, for example. Were it in some mountain wilderness somewhere, it would be a remarkable beast, indeed. But here, so close to people unable to defend themselves, it becomes a menace. Likewise with Peabody, but on a smaller scale. In my cup, he's an amusing companion, but in Kordunn's I fear he'd be a nuisance. Say, what we need here is some music! Who'd care to join me in a song?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance (Fighter|Wizard), and Peabody*

Emagor looks nervous, fearing that there may not be a sufficiently large number of voices singing to mask his atonal caterwauling.  Fearing the worst, Peabody raises his little paws and covers his ears.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 9, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

The half-elf knights stands up on his chair, raising his cup in his hand.

"If you know this one," he says, "feel free to join in!"

Then, he sings:

"They're moving father's grave to build a sewer
They're moving it regardless of expense!
They're moving his remains to lay down nine-inch drains
To irrigate some rich bloke's residence!
Now what's the use of having a religion?
If when you're dead you cannot get some peace
'Cause some society chap wants a pipeline to his tank
And moves you from your place of rest and peace!

"Now father in his life was not a quitter
And I'm sure that he'll not be a quitter now!
And in his winding sheet, he will haunt that privy seat
And only let them go when he'll allow!
Now won't there be some bleedin' consternation,
And won't those city toffs begin to rave!
But it's no more than they deserve, 'cause they had the bleedin' nerve
To muck about a noble workman's grave!"

Untrained Perform Check: 1d20+2=18


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2009)

Eldwyn eagerly joins the singing. His trained bardic voice proves surprisingly strong and soulful given his diminutive form.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 10, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*



Scotley said:


> Eldwyn eagerly joins the singing. His trained bardic voice proves surprisingly strong and soulful given his diminutive form.




"Excellent! Excellent, Eldwyn! Here's another favorite of mine from my time as a squire!"

Sir Dryw tags a big swallow of his drink, and then bursts once more into song:

"I've been a wild rover for many the year
And I spent all my money on whiskey and beer.
But now I'm returning with gold in great store
And I never will play the wild rover no more

"And it's no nay never, no never no more
Will I play the wild rover, no never, no more

"I went to an alehouse I used to frequent
And I told the landlady my money was spent
I asked her for credit, she answered me 'nay
Such a custom like yours I could have any day'

"And it's no nay never, no never no more
Will I play the wild rover, no never, no more

"I took from my pocket ten gold pieces bright
And the landladiy's eyes opened wide with delight
She said 'I have whiskey and wines of the best,
And the words that I spoke sure were only a jest'.

"And it's no nay never, no never no more
Will I play the wild rover, no never, no more

"I'll go home to my parent, confess what I've done
And I'll ask them to pardon their prodigal son.
And if they caress me as oft times before,
Sure I never will play the wild rover no more.

"And it's no nay never, no never no more
Will I play the wild rover, no never, no more!"

_OOC: Another untrained Perform check: 1d20+2=19. Wow. People ought to be throwing money by now._


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2009)

Despite his lack of training, well proper training, anyways, Sir Dryw manages to draw the attention of many of the patrons with his performance, that is further supported when Eldwyn joins in.

Some are even willing to pay for the next round of ale, so, as a result, the drinks are free during the night.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 11, 2009)

"Ha, ha!" Sir Dryw says. "Rub-a-dub-dub! Huzzah!"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 13, 2009)

Kordunn turns to Peabody "*He sings with good cheer*." the dwarf is fine with speaking pleasantly to a little reptile.

Kordunn says "*Very well*." and pulls back his chair to stand up 

"*Skaff deg dwarves, er det grunn til en bash 
Pek på alle caskets og finne oss stash 
Som kaller runden? Hvis lommeboken er tung? 
Hvor mange pints kan dette mave her avgift? 

Beer, Cider, sprit og ales 
Lytt til full dverg fortelle sin høye tales 
Løsne den belter, kopper i luften 
Den brennevin flyter fritt og fat vil ikke vare 

Og alle anrop: 
O, ho, ferdig på ett 
Ned, ned 
Før det er borte! 

Hoorah! 

Pour en kopp, mine ser ut til å være tørr 
Ikke si det er ikke mer eller en dverg kan gråte 
Alle synge sammen nå og svaie side til side 
Ingen enkelt stemme er for stygg for å skjule 

Cheer all ye opp, ingen grunn til å se dystre 
Det er ingen grunn til dwarven waistlines å bli slank 
Glem de svake-stomached ens snorke 
Full runde bellies gjøre graven humør stiger! 

Og alle anrop: 
O, ho, ferdig på ett 
Ned, ned 
Før det er borte! 

Hoorah! 

Ved Brodon's skjegg, ytterligere to glass 
Hadde ikke disse bosoms bare vokse på dem lasses? 
Søt dame vennen min, vil ikke du med meg? 
Min runde er tom og brandy er gratis 

Beklager kjærlighet, ikke mener å være uhøflig 
Ingen fortelle historier når en dverg står i humør 
Men sannheten bli fortalt at jeg hadde aldri valgte du 
Over en halvliter mine søte hellig brygge 

Og alle anrop: 
O, ho, ferdig på ett 
Ned, ned 
Før det er borte! 

Hoorah! 

Var det en rosa elefant som bare fløy forbi? 
Funny skyggene som Cider kegs støpt! 
Unnskyld at støyen ikke bety å fornærme 
Det er ingen hic opp en blodig god oppstøt vil ikke reparere 

Ler øyne wat'ry og leder en "svømming 
Se på den røde nesen dverg! Og stoppe at grinning! 
Vi stakk dem krus mot taket 
Av sine plasser i dwarves er keeling 

Og alle anrop: 
O, ho, ferdig på ett 
Ned, ned 
Før det er borte! 

Hoorah!"*

translated dwarven
[sblock]
Gather thee dwarves, there’s cause for a bash
Tap all caskets and find us your stash
Who calls the round? Whose wallet is heavy?
How many pints can this tummy here levy?

Beer, cider, spirits and ales
Listen to the drunk dwarf tell his tall tales
Loosen your belts, cups in the air
The liquor flows free and the barrels won’t care

And all call:
O, ho, finish in one
Down, down
Until it’s all gone!

Hoorah!

Pour another cup, mine appears to be dry
Don’t say there’s no more or a dwarf might cry
All sing along now and sway side to side
No single voice is too ugly to hide

Cheer all ye up, no reason to look grim
There’s no need for dwarven waistlines to be slim
Never mind the weak-stomached one’s snore
Full round bellies make grave spirits soar!

And all call:
O, ho, finish in one
Down, down
Until it’s all gone!

Hoorah!

By Brodon’s beard, another two glasses
Didn’t those bosoms just grow on them lasses?
Sweet lady friend mine, won’t you join me?
My lap is empty and the brandy’s for free

Sorry love, didn’t mean to be rude
No telling the stories when a dwarf’s in the mood
But truth be told I’d not ever chose you
Over a pint of my sweet sacred brew

And all call:
O, ho, finish in one
Down, down
Until it’s all gone!

Hoorah!

Was that a pink elephant that just flew past?
Funny the shadows that cider kegs cast!
Pardon that noise, didn’t mean to offend
There’s no hic-up a bloody good belch won’t mend

Laughing eyes wat’ry and heads a’ swimming
Look at your red nose dwarf! And stop that grinning!
We’ll stack them mugs unto the ceiling
Of their seats the dwarves are keeling

And all call:
O, ho, finish in one
Down, down
Until it’s all gone!

Hoorah!
[/sblock] 

Kordunn then sits down.

"*I believe it is your turn Emagor*."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling decides to add a tune of his own, but being a dirge singer by trade it is somewhat different in tone: 

"Sleep, my child, and peace attend thee 
All through the night 
Guardian angels the Gods will send thee 
All through the night 
Soft the drowsy hours are creeping 
Hill and dale in slumber sleeping 
I my loving vigil keeping 
All through the night 

While the moon her watch is keeping 
All through the night 
While the weary world is sleeping 
All through the night 
O'er thy spirit gently stealing 
Visions of delight revealing 
Breathes a pure and holy feeling 
All through the night 

Though I roam a minstrel lonely 
All through the night 
My true harp shall praise sing only 
All through the night 
Love's young dream, alas, is over 
Yet my strains of love shall hover 
Near the presence of my lover 
All through the night 

Hark, a solemn bell is ringing 
Clear through the night 
Thou, my love, art heavenward winging 
Home through the night 
Earthly dust from off thee shaken 
Soul immortal shalt thou awaken 
With thy last dim journey taken 
Home through the night"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2009)

OOC: Nice, guys. Guess I will have to give you some little bonus... as it would be mean to let that go unnoticed.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance (Fighter|Wizard), and Peabody*

Emagor smiles at Kordunn, but says, "I truly don't think you want to hear my atonal screeching.  And besides, the only songs that I know are the lullabies that my nurse sang to me when I was a tot.  Maybe Peabody will favor you with a song?"  Peabody blushes, raises up on his hind legs, puts a claw across his breast and says, "Eeep?'  Then he curls back up on Emagor's lap, embarrassed.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 14, 2009)

Sir Dryw shakes his head and cuffs Emagor on the shoulder.

"Nay, nay I say! Atonal or not, you must sing! You are among friends. Shyness shall not excuse. Everyone! Encouragement is needed!" The knight then begins to chant. "Em! A! Gor! Em! A! Gor! Em! A! Gor! Ha, ha!"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2009)

Even the previously silent Storm adds his voice to the encouragement "Yes, please continue, it would do us well after the trials in the library"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 14, 2009)

Kordunn turns to the embarrased human and courage flows out of the dwarven paladin to his ally, encouraging the man that he can face his fear of a poor performance in front of friends and strangers. The presence of the paladin bolsters a feeling that he is among allies and has the strength to face fears head on.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance (Fighter|Wizard), and Peabody*

Seizing upon the newfound supply of testicular fortitude offered by his friends, Emagor stands on his chair, raises his left arm high above his head, and sings:

"Well, I wish I was in the Land of Cotton,
Where all my Friday nights were Sodden,
Look Away!
Look Away!
Look Away, Drunkenland!

In Drunkenland where I was born
On one hot hungover morn,
Look Away!
Look Away!
Look Away, Drunkenland!

Well, I wish I was not Sober, Away!  Away!
In Drunkenland I'll be satiated,
To Live and Die inebriated!

Away!
Away!
Down and Ouuuuuuuuut!!
In Druuuuunnnkenlaaand!"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 15, 2009)

"Ha, ha!" Sir Dryw roars, scooping Emagor off the chair in a hearty bear hug, spinning around a few times, and depositing him on the floor. "Well done, Emagor! Well done!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance (Fighter|Wizard), and Peabody*

"Thanks," says a now dizzy Emagor.  "I hope I never get to see your reaction to a song that you _don't_ like.  It's taking all of my energy to survive this _positive_ reaction!"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling smiles at Emagor's song. "A fine effort my friend and one you can be proud of."


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance (Fighter|Wizard), and Peabody*

"Thank you, Eldwyn, for those most kind and gracious words!"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2009)

"Well said, you've earned another drink friend" Storm adds, calling over the barkeep for another beverage for Emagor


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance (Fighter|Wizard), and Peabody*

"Thanks, Storm!  I see you're interested in seeing the 'up-close-and-personal', real-life Drunkenland!  A few more of these, and I'll put on a real show for you," says Emagor as he hefts his stein and salutes his friends with it before slaking his awful thirst.

Emagor does not quite know what to make of this treatment.  He's never seen these men carry on so for one of Eldwyn's performances, and he is CLEARLY a superior musician in every possible way!  So as much as Emagor enjoys the praise, he also feels bad for Eldwyn.

"Come, Eldwyn!  Sing us a REAL song now, please?  I would have the people hear some sweet music to drive the sour notes of my singing out of their poor, belabored ear-holes!"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2009)

Kordunn returns to pleasantly drinking his share of Sir Dryw's libations and chatting with others in the bar. He is happy to share tales of their daring rescue of the captives in the orc jail and inspire courage in the patrons around him.

ooc Kordunn listens for gossip and news and possible new plot hooks.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2009)

OOC: Post should be coming up tomorrow... wasn't quite possible during the last couple days, unfortunately.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2009)

Time flies by and the evening carries on well past midnight, with plenty of ale and a cheerful atmosphere. The patrons are quite fond of the stories and songs the adventurers have to offer.

Some of them even have their own tales to offer, many of which are not quite so believable, however. Only one rumor stands out. One older man said: _“You know, the Stojanow River wouldn’t be in the rotten shape it’s in if it weren’t for that crazy wizard who lives upriver.”_

Every evening has an end, however, even if, technically, it is morning already, and so the adventurers retreat to their rooms to catch some sleep to be prepared for what the next day brings.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2009)

*1348 DR, Day 13 of Mirtul (spring)*

When the adventurers arrive at the temple, noon is approaching already. The bishop is not present anymore, he has important matters to discuss with the other council members, but a priest tells them, that their friend, Elrohas, could be freed from his unfortunate state and be brought back to flesh.

The elf had waited a while, but decided to leave them a message through the priest they are talking to now, in which he thanks them deeply for what they have done to save him, and that they should accept a small token of his gratitude. He goes on to say, that he has left the city for the time being, needing some time on his own after that ordeal, and that he wishes them the best of luck in their endeavors.

The priest hands the party an amulet, which Elrohas gave him for them.


OOC: It's an _Amulet of Natural Armor +1_


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance (Fighter|Wizard), and Peabody*

"Excellent!" says Emagor, "How will we decide which one of us uses the amulet?  The wizard ponders a moment, drumming his fingers against his left temple.  "Wait, I have an idea!  Peabody and I challenge the lot of you to a bug eating contest!  That's fair, isn't it?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"I will cede my place in the competition to another..."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 28, 2009)

"You think you have the stomach for it? I'll gladly accept that challenge" Storm replies, his stomach even growling slightly at the thought and an odd smile crosses his face.

[sblock=OOC]
He _is_ part ranger after all
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance (Fighter|Wizard), and Peabody*

"Oh, come on, Eldwyn, don't be such a spoilsport!" 

Peabody's eyes glisten merrily as he contemplates eating bugs.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Excellent!" says Emagor, "How will we decide which one of us uses the amulet?  The wizard ponders a moment, drumming his fingers against his left temple.  "Wait, I have an idea!  Peabody and I challenge the lot of you to a bug eating contest!  That's fair, isn't it?"




Kordunn does not seem that impressed. "*Very well. You have issued your challenge. Though of course your familiar may not take your challenge for you*." He turns to the knight. "*Sir Dryw, you stand on the front lines when we meet adversaries and I believe you could benefit from this gift of Elrohas. Do you take up wizard Emagor's challenge?"*


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"What?  Peabody can't help me?  B-b-b-but he's my faMILiar!  Oh, ok, then.  Uhhh, gee, Sir Dryw, maybe that wasn't such a great idea after all.  ...  And, um, the amulet will match your wardrobe much better than it will mine, anyway."


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 2, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*



Leif said:


> "What?  Peabody can't help me?  B-b-b-but he's my faMILiar!  Oh, ok, then.  Uhhh, gee, Sir Dryw, maybe that wasn't such a great idea after all.  ...  And, um, the amulet will match your wardrobe much better than it will mine, anyway."




_Holy crap! I can log on!_

Sir Dryw looks at the beetle in his hand and then at Emagor.

"Perhaps there *is* a more sensible way to decide this question. If the concensus is that me wearing the amulet is of most benefit, I bow to the group's wisdom."


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*



Mark Chance said:


> _Holy crap! I can log on!_
> 
> Sir Dryw looks at the beetle in his hand and then at Emagor.
> 
> "Perhaps there *is* a more sensible way to decide this question. If the concensus is that me wearing the amulet is of most benefit, I bow to the group's wisdom."



"I don't know about 'sensible,' that doesn't really seem to apply to our activities of delving into the old city and willingly facing grave danger on a daily basis, but it would seem to be a good thing for you to do, nevertheless."


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 5, 2009)

Sir Dryw bows and accepts the item.

"I shall endeavor to merit this gift," the knight says.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 5, 2009)

*Kordunn*

"*Good. We face many foes, both of a beastial nature and those with blades. You are to be our forward shield standing fast as we cut our way through the ranks of horrors that we face. Sleep well tonight, let us be off in the morning, for there is a whole city to retake from the hands of evil.*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2009)

Storm chuckles to himself at seeing the Emagor backing down from the challenge. 

He nods at the mention of giving the item to Sir Dryw.

At Kordunn's suggestion, Storm replies "Yes there is much work to be undertaken before our efforts are completed."


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Then I say, and Peabody concurs wholeheartedly, that we get this show on the road again!"  As if on cue, Peabody perches on Emagor's shoulder and licks his own eyeball.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"I too think this a fine arrangement. I shall try to avoid melee whenever possible anyway."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2009)

The afternoon is spent in the city. The day off from adventuring is certainly welcome. There is some discussion about the next step, but after weighing a few arguments it is pretty much decided, that clearing Mantor's Library completely would be the right procedure at this point.

At some point the adventurers find themselves before the entrance to the City Hall, where the missions are posted. No change from yesterday, but one particular offering catches their attention once more.

[SBLOCK=History Lesson]Be it known that the council is offering a reward for all records containing information about the fall of Phlan. The amount of said reward to be dependent on the value of the information provided.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Say!!!  I just had an idea.  That basilisk has probably been roaming around the area since before the Fall of Phlan.  Doesn't it stand to reason that some one or more of its petrified victims may have some first-hand news of the Fall of Phlan?  That kind of information could  make us ALL very wealthy!"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2009)

OOC: You actually havn't seen any petrified victims there. Besides, it was more of a reminder, that you still have the books from the library, at least I think so.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*



Leif said:


> "Say!!!  I just had an idea.  That basilisk has probably been roaming around the area since before the Fall of Phlan.  Doesn't it stand to reason that some one or more of its petrified victims may have some first-hand news of the Fall of Phlan?  That kind of information could  make us ALL very wealthy!"




"I don't think basilisks live that long," Sir Dryw says. "Besides, were there any petrified victims? I didn't see any. Also, we do have books from the library."


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Ok, fine, then," says Emagor in a huff.  He immediately plops down, grabs a book at random and opens it.  
" 'Engineering the Bridges of Phlan,' oh, yes, I see exactly what you mean!  Why this is a veritable fountain of good information!  Thank you, thank you, thank you for making such a helpful suggestion!"  The sickly sweet sarcasm in Emagor's voice is thick enough to spread with a spoon.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"I believe we did glean a few useful tidbits from the books. Let's at least try to get the reward for what we found, since we are here at the hall and we have the books. Coins are lighter than books after all. "


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 19, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*



Scotley said:


> "I believe we did glean a few useful tidbits from the books. Let's at least try to get the reward for what we found, since we are here at the hall and we have the books. Coins are lighter than books after all. "




Sir Dryw nods. "After all, a bird squashed in the hand is worth two shot in the bush. Ha! Ha!"


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor looks at Peabody and says, "Eeeewwww, bird guts!"  To which Peabody just looks up and licks his "lips." (Lizard lips?  Oh, well....)  "Anyway, a bird's bush is a pretty small target to be shooting at."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2009)

The clerk in the City Hall informs the adventurers, that the books will have to be checked first to determine their value, but he is reasonably sure, that they can expect a reward, if they really contain information about the past.

The young councilman Porphyrys Cadorna is especially interested in the findings and after a quick scan of the pages, he orders the clerk to give the finders a sizable fee.

_“Ah, that's by far the best we have received since we posted the note. Great, truly great! I will have a lot to read tonight. Maybe these will fill in some gaps in our collective memory about the past of this once and soon to be again great city! Thank you, my friends!”_


OOC: You receive a total of 10,000 gp for returning the books.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"I thank the council for your generous reward. I continue to be your servant. We shall be going on with our quest to support the reclamation of Phlan." He bows and takes his leave wondering how best to invest the latest rewards and considering the group's next move. "Well my friends what's next for us?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Libations, good food, and more libations!  If we are to die in Old Phlan tomorrow, then I say we should be happy tonight!"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

"We have already taken in a fair amount of ale last night, if you recall, and perhaps should keep our heads clear after a night of rest in order to better serve our mission" the ranger says, wisely.


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor's lip curls at Storm's sense of responsibility.  "Party pooper," he mumbles.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

"Indeed, Emagor, I don't think my liver can stand another bout of eating and drinking like last night just now. Fresh air, sunshine and a little exercise would do us all good. Besides, that rat or wombat or squirrel or whatever that pet of yours is, looks to be getting rather fat from tavern life as well."


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor looks highly offended.  Iguana.  Peabody is an iguana, not some ball of filthy fur.  He is fastidiously clean, I'll have you to know!"  Emagor considered Eldwyn's words, though, and says, "Yes, I quite agree with you that Peabody seemed to develop a taste for noxiously strong drink rather quickly.  A consultation with a veterinarian may perchance be in our future...." [if such exists, of course....]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

"I think there might be a druid or two in town for your little friend, but perhaps just getting him out for some exercise will help. Shall we consult the available missions?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance and an unwillingly sober Peabody*

"Indeed, let us do just that," replies Emagor to Eldwyn, and they and the rest go to consult the posted missions.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Well looking over the list I'd say finishing what we've started with the library, the Kobolds or the Graveyard makes the most sense. Although, something about tracking the source of the poisoning of the river appeals to me as well." 

OOC: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/145715-info-pool-radiance.html#post2619741


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

I, we, are willing to do whichever the rest of you choose."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2009)

"I feel that the most pressing on the list appears to be the poisoning of the water supply. Then, perhaps the kobolds. The undead do not appear to be leaving the graveyard and attacking citizens, yet, so I agree with your thoughts Eldwyn. The library probably isn't going anywhere either so we can return at a later date." Storm adds.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2009)

*Kordunn Asteroth, gold dwarf*

"*I agree, the poisoning seems the most appropriate to take on. In addition to fouling water supplies it spawns monstrosities such as that toad that tried to eat me earlier. Let us prepare and be off*."


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

"We're ready whenever you say," says Emagor.  Peabody just nods his scaly head vigorously and licks his eyeball again.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2009)

Eldwyn too is ready. "Do we go by boat?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2009)

*A true dwarf at heart*

Kordunn's face darkens in distaste at the suggestion of boat travel again. "*If we must. Yes. Thankfully the source may be up in the mountains where boats may not navigate."*

Kordunn will return to the councilman to request acess to any maps of the rivers and mountains and to see whether a boat or boatman may be requisitioned for the journey.

[sblock]As a matter of course Kordunn will detect evil the council members and servants he encounters as a precaution against spies in Phlan.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 2, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

_OOC: Sorry for the hold up. I was overwhelmed by unemployment-induced pity-wallowing._

"Poisoned water does indeed seem most pressing," the half-elf knight says, following along to the council. "Hmm. If we are going to be traveling through wilderness, especially by water, I shall have prayer for different spells."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 3, 2009)

Going upriver by boat is probably not the best idea. It will be much easier (and potentially also much healthier) to take the land route along the river.

[SBLOCK=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Kordunn]Unsurprisingly, noone in there registers as evil.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2009)

"I do not feel comfortable taking a boat upriver, we'll tire ourselves fighting the current and lose any element of stealth that we may have. I can lead this expedition, I have spent much time outdoors and have every confidence in avoiding the dangers of the natural world" Storm offers.


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

"Awwww, you mean I have to WALK??  I was looking quite forward to lounging on the deck of a boat and snoozing whilst more stout fellows rowed us upstream."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2009)

"You are a wizard, correct? Can't you just conjure something to carry you around?" Storm quips


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

"Oh, you're CLEVER, Storm!  And right after that, I'll conjure up an efreet to give you a hotfoot!"


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2009)

Storm chuckles to himself, "Now that would be quite the sight."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling pats his trusty steed, the riding dog Rover. "Very well, we can take the overland route."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

"Does anyone need provisions? If so, go grab them and meet back here, we can leave within the hour" Storm says to the group.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "I do not feel comfortable taking a boat upriver, we'll tire ourselves fighting the current and lose any element of stealth that we may have. I can lead this expedition, I have spent much time outdoors and have every confidence in avoiding the dangers of the natural world" Storm offers.




Kordunn seems to brighten at the prospect of walking instead of taking a boat. His expression turns from grim determination at tackling an unpleasant task to a bit more relaxed. "*Even better then*." He will purchase trail provisions and gear and meet back up with the group.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

"Well, clever, perhaps, but you raise an excellent poit, Storm.  I shall also go and fetch some supples straightaway." 

Emagor will go and retrieve four weeks rations, three waterskins, two hundred feet of rope, a tinderbox, a lantern and 5 pints of oil, a dozen torches, and a donkey and pack saddle and a set of saddle bags to haul all of this stuff.  Oh, and he'll need 4 weeks grain to feed the donkey, too.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 11, 2009)

_OOC: Again, sorry for the nonactivity. Unemployment has been kicking my arse. The 10-hour temp database job turned into a bit more than 20 hours and then, starting tomorrow, turns into an actual temp to hire position. So, for at least a month, I'm not unemployed, I've got good hours, and sufficient pay. Huzzah! I'm going to get caught on various ENWorld stuff over the next couple or three days._


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2009)

OOC: Great news Mark. I too am a victim of career success. Work has been well, work lately. I'm playing catch up as well. 

Eldwyn will do a little shopping as well, getting 2 weeks rations and equal food for rover along with a dozen skiprocks. He will make inquiries for getting enchanted versions of his armor (chainshirt and wooden shield +1 each?).


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2009)

OOC: And I am back from vacation now, so things will move on soon.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2009)

Since it is too late to move out at the current day, the adventurers spent the remaining time to prepare for their journey to the surroundings of Phlan, especially the region northwards along the Stojanow River, which might take them as far north as the Dragonspine Mountains, in order to find the source of the river poisoning.

Are the rumors true? Is there really a wizard living upriver, who is responsible for this? Or is there an ancient black dragon corpse lying in the water somewhere near the mountains? The rumors about the source of the poisoning are as numerous as the townsfolk they have talked to.

And there is only one way to find out for sure...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2009)

[smallcaps]*Barren River*[/smallcaps]

* * * * *

[smallcaps]Seventh Chapter of the *Pool of Radiance* campaign[/smallcaps]​


*1348 DR, Day 14 of Mirtul (spring)*

On the next morning, the adventurers are up much earlier than on the day before. The headaches are also much lighter this day. The weather looks decent enough, cold, but at least no rain or strong wind.

After weighing the advantages and disadvantages against each other, they get ashore on the western riverside and venture northwards from there.

It takes them the better part of the day to manage about one third of the way towards the mountains - vast grasslands to their left and the barren riverside to their right, but still no sight of what might have caused this.

When dusk is slowly setting in, the adventurers notice a number of mounds, still a few miles away. It is hard to judge their size at this distance, but they are surely about as big as small houses, and there are a few of them clustered together.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

Seeing the mounds up ahead, Storm stops the others, "Is there any of you who can mvoe quietly? I would like to investigate before we just march right in. I can sneak up and check it out." the ranger says.

After careful consideration of the terrain and the lack of cover, Storm reconsiders, "I am good, but not that good." he says, unslinging his bow, and doing his best to remain low.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2009)

The mounds are in northwestern direction, not immediately at the river, but rather within the vast grassland, that spreads to the west. Due to the flatness of the terrain, they can be seen at quite a distance already. Of course, the opposite is true as well, and getting near without being seen by anyone or anything that might be there, would require someone highly skilled at hiding. There is not much in terms of cover or concealment.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2009)

*Kordunn Asteroth - gold dwarf*

"*For such a distance we must simply boldly approach to investigate. I can cloak our movements in invisibility as I did when we rescued the hostages, but that magic would only last a few minutes. Do you think these burial mounds? Or burrows, perhaps.*" The latter is more directed towards the halfling dirge speaker.


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

"Watever the case, I think we can at least agree that these 'mounds' do not appear to be the work of nature.  I wish we could see them from above to see whether the pattern of mounds is intended to convey some symbol or other message."

Peabody simply licks his eyeball again and flicks his tail from side to side.

OOC:  From his current perspective, can Emagor discern any such symbolic pattern from the arrangement of mounds?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2009)

OOC: No, not really. They seem clustered together in a pretty arbitrary fashion.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"If there is someone atop the mounds standing watch, they've already seen us. If we are going to investigate, stealth at this point seems useless. Might as well ride up boldly."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2009)

"*I agree*." Kordunn strides ahead, forthrightly.


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

Unused to doing _anything_ 'boldly,' Emagor says, "You fellows lead, and I'll give it my best shot."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2009)

As the adventurers stride closer, some more boldly, some less so, they notice, that there are entrances into the mounds. They cannot make out any creatures, however, or guards, or anything else, for that matter.

Once they reach the location, they can now estimate the height of the mounds to a good fifteen feet, give or take. The mounds are made of earth and dirt, the interiors are crudely excavated and contain mostly debris and scattered bones (some large enough to be human), and there is a five-foot-wide hole leading down in each of them.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2009)

Kordunn considers the mounds thoughtfully "*Anybody see any tracks? I don't see smoke coming out of the mounds that would indicate a cook fire*."


----------



## renau1g (Oct 7, 2009)

Storm looks around for any tracks that he can see, or whether he can recall if this is some sort of natural creature's dwelling. The human also strains his ears for any sounds coming from inside.

[sblock=OOC]
Spot = +12
Listen = +12
Know (Nature) = +6
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Storm]You find several tracks of creatures in the vincinity of the mounds, especially near the entrances. Your best guess is, that they are some kind of large (about human-sized) insects. You cannot discern any numbers or their species, however. But you are quite sure, that there must be more than just a few of them around.

No sounds can be heard from inside the dwellings.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (Oct 7, 2009)

"Be wary, there are many of whatever these creatures are" the ranger whispers, stepping softly.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2009)

Kordunn concentrates 

[sblock] Detect evil just in case these mounds are undead horde holders[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Kordunn]Nothing.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2009)

Kordunn will move closer to a mound to get a better look.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be more than was seen on first glance. Just debris, bones, and a hole leading down to some kind of underground dwelling most likely.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2009)

"*Hmm. Underground dwellings of something barbaric or at least unclean if they use their exit tunnels as middens. Probably something that cannot abide the light of day. I expect they might pour up from below once night fully falls, and there could be hordes of them. I did not see any signs that the poison originated here. I believe this will not prove useful to our purpose and we would do better to leave off now*."


----------



## renau1g (Oct 9, 2009)

"Aye, unnecessary conflicts would only drain our strength for the true threat, those who poison the river" Storm replies, beginning to back away from the mounds, not turning his back on them either.


----------



## Leif (Oct 11, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

Emagor just shrugs and follows along.  "No, Peabody, I don't know what we're doing around here, either.  Just relax and enjoy the ride.  I imagine that it will get entirely too interesting entirely too soon."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Agreed, we should bypass this foul lair and save our strength for less tangential matters. We should however remain aware that a danger exists here on the return trip." 

He turns his mount away. "Let's keep moving."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2009)

The adventurers proceed on their journey northwards a few hours, even though it falls dark in the meantime, to get some distance between them and these mounds, in order to avoid conflict with whatever has made their home there.

They make camp a good distance away from the river, which still reeks of poison up here, and set up alternating watches.

Not much seems to be out here in the grasslands, and so the night goes by without incident.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2009)

*1348 DR, Day 15 of Mirtul (spring)*

On the following day, the sight of a large forest in the north comes closer and closer. Surely the group will reach it before the night sets in.

On the afternoon, they are only a few miles away from it, when their eyes notice something strange.

At first, they realize, that the river comes out of the forest, which does look quite normal, even though it is still far away and hard to tell for sure.

On second glance, they notice a small lake a bit south of the forest edge, and in the center of the lake a baren island with a strange black pyramid on it. Some black liquid comes in a gashing fountain from its top. It's still quite a distance, so it isn't easy to make out, but it appears to be a rather large building.

Surely, this must be the source they were looking for.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Most curious. Such a construction suggests that the poisoning is intentional. Let's take a closer look." Eldwyn keeps his sling at the ready as he rides closer.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2009)

As they get closer, the adventurers can see, that the northern half of the small lake is, indeed, clear, while the southern part is foul and black.

The pyramid is huge, it must be about three hundred feet wide at the base, and maybe half as tall. No windows or doors can be seen.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

"Well, the first part of the mystery is easy to solve -- the river is being poisoned by that blasted black pyramid!  How much reward do we have coming for making that discovery?  Any at all?  No, I didn't think so.  I suppose they will require that we make some good faith effort at learning the secrets of the pyramid and removing it's evil influence before they surrender the first copper piece!  Still, it might not hurt to go back and at least TRY to get something with just that information.  We might also be able to recruit 5 or 10 more doughty lads to assist our efforts, for considerably less compensation that a full share of the loot, too!"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

"But as we go and find those 'doughty lads' the river will become even more poisoned, affecting not only the citizens of New Phlan, but also the wildlife that uses this river for drinking" Storm says, moving forward with Eldwyn, his bow drawn.


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

Emagor shrugs at Storm's words, and follows along  behind Eldwyn and Storm.  "Stay alert, Peabody, we might be in for more fun soon," he whispers to the reptile on his shoulder.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 13, 2009)

Kordunn shades his eyes and peers ahead at the pyramid "*We will investigate it further and see if we can put a stop to it ourselves. Can you make out if there are any markings or symbols? I can not even make out any entrances on this side. It is an odd structure*."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Now that they have looked at the pyramid for a while, they still cannot make out any features. It appears completely smooth.

One thought does form eventually, however. The pyramid looks very much like the pendant they found on the neck of the giant frog near Sokol Keep.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 13, 2009)

"*Perhaps there are entrances on another side or a tunnel leading from an entrance on the short that goes under the river to underneath the pyramid. Hmm, it looks like the pendant from the poisonous giant toad that nearly ate me on the river shore near Sokol Keep. I feel better about our decision to solve this particular problem. Lets continue further up the shore a bit to see if we can spot an entrance on the rear of the pyramid.*."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

Eldwyn remarks, "Yes, let us continue to explore the area, if we can't find an entrance then there is nothing for it but to climb the thing and see if we can figure a way to block it or shut it off. I want to know if some magic is at work here as well."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2009)

"*Agreed. Let us keep moving and see if we see anything from its rear*."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2009)

Even as the adventurers move closer, an entrance does not become visible for now, what is apparent, however, is movement in the poisoned water of the small lake. What abominations might actually live there? Surely it must be some guard creatures, magically controlled like the giant frog of Thorn Island (which is the island, Sokol Keep stands on).


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2009)

*Eldwyn*

"Gods! What lives in poison?" Eldwyn readies his sling in a slightly trembling hand. "Let's move in and see what it could be."


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

Quaking with fear and dread, Emagor moves to follow the intrepid Eldwyn.

"There, there, Peabody, no need to fear when we have such powerful friends," he says, more to remind himself than to encourage Peabody.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2009)

The adventurers slowly move closer, and on their approach, they identify about a dozen creatures in the small lake, most of them humanoids of sorts, some small and some medium-sized. A few of them have obviously noticed the small party already, as they swim closer to the edge of the lake now that their direction is apparent. A bit further in, one of those giant frogs can also be seen, hiding in the water and apparantly waiting for a victim to come close enough to snatch it.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

"Shall we keep our distance from the water?  The 'welcoming committee' doesn't look like a group that I would care to know any more intimately than I do now!"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 29, 2009)

"I have no problem with staying back here and peppering them with arrows, if they are truly our foes" Storm says, looking at the frog to gauge its threat level

[sblock=ooc]
Know (Nature) +6
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2009)

Kordunn frowns at the site of the frog but peers closer at the humanoids, trying to make out any more distinct features. "*Lizardfolk? Bullywugs? Kuo Toa? I can't quite tell from here*."


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 7, 2009)

Sir Dryw moves to put himself between the lake the party. He peers intently at the giant frog, making croaking noises deep in his throat as he moves. At the same time, he tightens his grip on his shillelagh and makes sure his shield and wand are ready.

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Knowledge (nature) and Wild Empathy: 1d20+8=25, 1d20+3=18. Knowledge check to determine any froggie traits. If Sir Dryw thinks he has time and can get within 30 feet of the giant frog, he uses wild empathy to try to adjust its attitude.

BTW, are we on horseback?
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2009)

*Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody*

Emagor prepares to cast _Color Spray_ when the creatures come within range (15 feet), and will move so that he can catch as many of them as possible in the spell's area.  (OOC:  Spell description says cone-shaped burst 15 feet long, but doesn't say how wide that I can tell.)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Sir Dryw]Your knowledge of all things natural tell you, that this giant frog, which is actually quite huge, is not or is no longer an animal. Your attempts to communicate with it will likely not work out.

Also, in their tales, Eldwyn and Kordunn had mentioned a similar creature, that attacked them on the small island in the river near Phlan's harbor. It carried a magical trinket, which was most likely used to mentally control it. The trinket was a pendant shaped as a pyramid.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 9, 2009)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw stops advancing.

"That frog is no natural creature," he says. "Not now, at least. Eldwyn, Kordunn, have you not encountered such a thing before?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2009)

"*Yes. Beware, I know from experience they are large enough to attempt to swallow a dwarf whole. Have a weapon out and ready, you will be better off for it*." He grips his ranseur tightly, ready to use it to bar the creature's mouth should there be a repeat of the last time.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 18, 2009)

Sir Dryw swaps out his wand for a dagger, figuring if swallowed whole it'd be easier to cut his way out with a smaller weapon.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 18, 2009)

Storm already has his bow drawn and nocked.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2009)

*1348 DR, Day 15 of Mirtul (spring) - late afternoon*

Battle Map - Round 0

The aquatic humanoids, which Dryw and Storm can identify as Sahuagin, begin to climb out of the poisonous water now. Worse even, a second gigantic frog surfaces a bit further to the southeast.


*Status:*

Dryw - unscathed
Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - unscathed
Emagor - unscathed, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed, _Mage Armor_
Storm - unscathed
Giant Frog I - unscathed
Giant Frog II - unscathed
Sahuagin Warrior I - unscathed
Sahuagin Warrior II - unscathed
Sahuagin Warrior III - unscathed
Sahuagin Warrior IV - unscathed
Sahuagin Mutant I - unscathed
Sahuagin Mutant II - unscathed

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2009)

*Round 1*

Battle Map - Round 1

Storm smiles as the creatures show themselves and at Kordunn's words he nods "Yes, let's rain death on them. Focus out shots to not spread out our effectiveness." he agrees. The human fires off a pair of arrows that streak towards the closest sahaguin. Both shots hit, but while the first bounces off the creatures scales, the second punches right into his shoulder.

"Steady my friends the time for brave deeds is at hand." Eldwyn begins to sing a song of encouragement.

Sir Dryw hefts his shield and shillelagh as he rushes forward shouting, "Ha ha! A challenge worthy of my mettle! Face me or slither back to your watery hovels, foul denizens of the deep!" Two of the Sahuagin shift their focus entirely towards the knight in response.

Kordunn says "*Let them come to us, they have no ranged weapons*." The dwarf stands his ground behind the rocky turf starting off with a magic missile centered on the lead fish man. The three energy projectiles hit their target unerringly, causing more wounds on the fishlike body of the sahuagin.

Emagor, still ready, seeks a protected position behind his militaristic friends and waits for the foes to reach a point in range of his spell.

"Aye, Emagor! Stand ready! The siren call of battle sings loudly in my blood! Ha! Ha!" Sir Dryw calls out to encourage his battle companion.

The fish-creatures seem to follow a rather simple tactic, they run straight at the party, while the giant frogs leap out of the river behind them. Now that they get closer, the adventurers can see that two of the sahuagin have four arms, unlike the rest of them, who have just a single pair of arms. The mutant, that has been hit by Storm and Kordunn, appears to be especially wild and flies into a frenzy while charging forward.


*Status:*

Dryw - unscathed, _inspired_, _Test of Mettle_
Eldwyn - unscathed, _inspired_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_
Emagor - unscathed, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed, _inspired_
Kordunn - unscathed, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - unscathed, _inspired_
Giant Frog I - unscathed
Giant Frog II - unscathed
Sahuagin Warrior I - unscathed
Sahuagin Warrior II - unscathed
Sahuagin Warrior III - unscathed
Sahuagin Warrior IV - unscathed, _Test of Mettle_
Sahuagin Mutant I - moderately wounded, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Mutant II - unscathed, _Test of Mettle_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2009)

*Round 2*

Battle Map - Round 2

"Continue to focus our attacks!" Storm calls out as he unleashes another pair of arrows at the monstrous creature and backs further away from them. Once again, one arrow wounds the creature, that doesn't seem to feel much pain in its frenzy, however, while the other bounces off harmlessly from its tough skin.

Eldwyn brings his warsling into action hitting the Sahuagin directly out in front of him with a stone to the forehead, aided by his own morale-boosting song.

"You shall fall!" Sir Dryw declares as he leaps toward the nearest monster, his shield and shillelagh ready for action. The well-aimed attack almost knocks the heavily wounded mutant off its feet.

Now that the opponents are all out of the water Kordunn draws out the _scroll of fireball_ and invokes its power, catching the two mutants and two other sahuagin within the blast of fiery death. The wounded mutant, that was leading the attack, is mostly consumed by the engulfing flames, leaving a smoking and rather bad-smelling body and a heap of ash near Sir Dryw. The other targets are also burnt but still fighting.

Emagor is still holding his spell ready. His eyes focused on the 4-armed sahuagin in front of the group of fishmen, but as it goes up in flames, the warrior-mage looks for other targets, which soon present themselves.

The sahuagin mob rushes forward, some heading straight for Sir Dryw, while the others run past the knight and towards the rest of the party. Likewise, the two giant frogs advance towards their prey with powerful leaps.

As two of the sahuagin charge Eldwyn and Kordunn, Emagor takes a step between them and unleashes his spell, which creates a cone of dazzling light. Unfortunately, the stubborn creatures refuse to become affected and continue their savage attacks. Only one of them was close enough to reach Kordunn, almost getting skewered by the dwarf's ranseur which barely glances off the creatures hide, the sahuagin's claw attack does not endanger the paladin either, however.

Dryw is attacked by the other mutant and one more sahuagin in the meantime and he does not share the luck of the dwarven paladin. The mutant savagely claws into the knight's shoulder, ripping through his flesh with sharp nails, while the other sahuagin also manages to overcome his defenses and hurt Sir Dryw.

The remaining attackers move close enough to launch an attack every moment.


*Status:*

Dryw - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Test of Mettle_
Eldwyn - unscathed, _inspired_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_
Emagor - unscathed, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed, _inspired_
Kordunn - unscathed, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - unscathed, _inspired_
Giant Frog I - unscathed
Giant Frog II - unscathed
Sahuagin Warrior I - unscathed
Sahuagin Warrior II - lightly wounded, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Warrior III - severely wounded, fatigued
Sahuagin Warrior IV - moderately wounded, _Test of Mettle_
Sahuagin Mutant I - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Mutant II - lightly wounded, _Test of Mettle_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2009)

*Round 3*

Battle Map - Round 3

Storm curses as the enemy approaches him at the least preferred range for the ranger, up close and personal. He quickly fires off an arrow, that fells the closest sahuagin, then the ranger moves north towards his allies. If he was to battle one of these beasts in close quarters, at least he'd have help. On the way, Storm quickly draws his longsword.

Eldwyn calls upon the power of Urogalan to produce a cacophony in front of the advancing giant frog's nose. The stunningly loud noise encompasses the frog and the two Sahuagin warriors before him as well. This proves to be too much for the frog and one of the sahuagin, whose attacks are stopped for now, as they are stunned from the magic.

"Ha! My blood is a badge of honor!" Sir Dryw says as he hammers his shillelagh into the warrior once again. The well-aimed attack puts the sahuagin one step closer to defeat. "Flee! Flee while you still can!"

Kordunn backs off a step and pokes the one enemy, that was not stunned by Eldwyn's spell, missing badly with the first try, but then giving the proper attention to his next attack, which pierces the tough skin of the monstrous humanoid and draws blood. In its blood frenzy, it doesn't seem to notice the wound, but it still slows the sahuagin down a bit.

Emagor realizes, that the _web_ spell he had in mind to stop the assault of the nearby creatures won't have enough anchorpoints on the small rocks, and instead puts his trusted longsword to good use, taking a step towards the sahuagin, that Kordunn just attacked, and drops the creature with a single, well-aimed strike.

Sir Dryw gets the full attention of the remaining and still able aquatic creatures. The giant frog leashes out with its tongue, which promptly wraps around the nature warrior and drags him into the huge mouth. The sahuagin, that Dryw just attacked, follows and attacks savagely, as does the mutant, who unleashes a storm of claws and teeth upon the knight. Dryw must endure a few hits and now begins to feel the strain of his own wounds. Worse, though, he is now quite restricted and his shillelagh won't be much use for him at the moment.


*Status:*

Dryw - severely wounded, fatigued, grappling, _inspired_, _Test of Mettle_
Eldwyn - unscathed, _inspired_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_
Emagor - unscathed, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed, _inspired_
Kordunn - unscathed, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - unscathed, _inspired_
Giant Frog I - lightly wounded, _stunned_
Giant Frog II - unscathed, grappling
Sahuagin Warrior I - lightly wounded, _stunned_
Sahuagin Warrior II - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Warrior III - dying
Sahuagin Warrior IV - severely wounded, fatigued, _Blood Frenzy_, _Test of Mettle_
Sahuagin Mutant I - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Mutant II - lightly wounded, _Test of Mettle_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 24, 2009)

*Round 4*

Battle Map - Round 4

Since the big frog nearby is still recovering from Eldwyn's spell, Storm seizes the opportunity to move around it and fire a shot at the other giant frog, that is about to eat Sir Dryw. The sure-aimed archer brings the arrow home and punches a deep hole into the huge creature's thick skin.

Nudging his mount south, Eldwyn brings his sling into action sending a stone at the frog who ate Dryw, further wounding it with another solid hit. "Come quickly my friends we must free our comrade from the belly of the beast."

"Unmouth me, foul creature! Ag! Miscreants! Striking a man while he's being eaten! I shall wreak a terrible vengeance on you all!" Sir Dryw starts foaming at the mouth, his eyes rolling wildly. He tosses his shield and shillelagh as he he roars, wolf-like fangs growing in his mouth and talons extending from his fingers. As he struggles in the giant frog's maw, it almost seems as if he is deliberately trying to wriggle deeper into the beast's body!

In order to help Dryw, Kordunn sends a trio of energy missiles in the direction of the frog. The magical projectiles hit true and bring the creature one step closer to defeat.

Emagor, shocked by his melee success, pauses, dumbfounded and looks at the bloody blade in his hand.  "Criminy!  How about it, Peabody, did I make the wrong career choice?"

The giant frog swallows its prey, Sir Dryw, down its throat, the warrior of nature isn't even really resisting, assuming that he won't have trouble to kill it from the inside. In his rage, Dryw does not even notice the acid burns from the frog's digestive system. The heavily wounded creature makes off towards the river with its prey, while the other frog is still stunned from Eldwyn's spell, as is the nearby Sahuagin Warrior. The two remaining Sahuagin are now looking for new targets, since Dryw is unreachable for them, they move closer towards Eldwyn and Storm.

As they look over the battlefield, the adventurers notice another humanoid quickly coming closer from the south. The towering orc sits on top of a light riding horse and seems determined to see what's going on here. Hopefully he isn't all too fond of frogs and fishmen.

[SBLOCK=Grynth]You will enter the map through the southern edge, from wherever you like.[/SBLOCK]


*Status:*

Dryw - severely wounded, fatigued, grappling, _inspired_, _Rage_, _Test of Mettle_, _Aspect of Nature_ (Tooth and Claw)
Eldwyn - unscathed, _inspired_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_
Emagor - unscathed, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed, _inspired_
Grynth - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - unscathed, _inspired_
Giant Frog I - lightly wounded
Giant Frog II - critically wounded, exhausted, grappling
Sahuagin Warrior I - lightly wounded
Sahuagin Warrior II - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Warrior III - dying
Sahuagin Warrior IV - severely wounded, fatigued, _Blood Frenzy_, _Test of Mettle_
Sahuagin Mutant I - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Mutant II - lightly wounded, _Test of Mettle_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations (*please post your combat actions into that thread, not here!*)[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2010)

*Round 5*

Battle Map - Round 5

Hard-pressed by the sahuagin mutant, Storm thrusts his longsword at the creature, but the blade is easily avoided. The hunter then disengages from his foe and maneuvers around it, but catches one of its four talons on the way. Fortunately, its not much more than a scratch.

Eldwyn nudges his mount back a bit and drops another stone into his sling. He is gratified by the 'thud' the stone makes as it smacks the nearest Sahuagin.

Sir Dryw struggles within the beast's belly. Conflicting forces clash within him: the shock of his injuries, his bolstered courage, the animalistic rage. He starts slashing and biting, almost devoid of reason but intent of ending his foe's life. When he sees a glimpse of light coming from a gaping hole in the giant frog's hide, Dryw realizes, that the creature must be dead, while he scrambles out of the ichor. Some acid burns on his skin also tell him, that it is a good idea to leave.

Remembering what they learned about the amulet, the giant frog at Sokol Keep had worn, Kordunn maneuvers around and uses the hooks on his ranseur to snatch the amulet off the frog in front of him. In the last moment, the large creature quickly turns around, foiling the dwarf's attempt, unfortunately.

As Peabody looks on uninterestedly, Emagor casts a spell of unluck on the fat amphibian creature, hoping that further attempts by his dwarven ally will prove more successful that way, but the frog prooves to be a tough one and shrugs off the magic before it can fully affect it.

The frog leaps away from Emagor and Kordunn, apparantly not fond of the attention, landing behind Storm, and its tongue zips towards the ranger. It wraps around the human and a moment later he is in the frog's mouth, watched by a pair of hungry eyes.

The orc urges his mount forward while drawing a greatsword from his backpack. Then he dismounts from his horse and assesses the situation trying to gauge where he might best be needed.

The remaining sahuagin focus their attacks on the adventurers. One of the warriors attacks Emagor, while the other goes for Eldwyn. Emagor is hit multiple times by the furious attacks, one talon even causing him a fairly deep wound. Eldwyn does not fare much better. The halfling also suffers two hits, as one talon viciously sinks into his flesh and the creature's fangs wound him further.

At the same time, the mutant moves closer to Kordunn, in order to attack him, but first the dwarf thrusts his ranseur in the creature's direction. Both attacks fail to hit their mark.


*Status:*

Dryw - severely wounded, fatigued, _inspired_, _Rage_, _Test of Mettle_, _Aspect of Nature_ (Tooth and Claw)
Eldwyn - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_
Emagor - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed, _inspired_
Grynth - unscathed
Screech - unscathed
Grynth's Horse - unscathed
Kordunn - unscathed, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - scratched, _inspired_, grappling
Giant Frog I - lightly wounded, grappling
Giant Frog II - dying
Sahuagin Warrior I - lightly wounded
Sahuagin Warrior II - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Warrior III - dying
Sahuagin Warrior IV - severely wounded, fatigued, _Blood Frenzy_, _Test of Mettle_
Sahuagin Mutant I - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Mutant II - lightly wounded, _Test of Mettle_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations (*please post your combat actions into that thread, not here!*)[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2010)

*Round 6*

Battle Map - Round 6

Storm struggles against the frog, but to no avail.

In the meantime, Eldwyn urges his mount back a step and launches a deadly accurate attack with his sling. The stone hits the fellow square in the chest, but perhaps not with as much force as Eldwyn hoped. Still, the sahuagin is staggering now and won't be lasting long.

The wounded, ichor-covered knight whirls left and right, and then sees his comrade in danger of being swallowed alive. With a savage growl, Dryw charges, half running, half bounding, his fanged maw stretched wide for the attack. He hits the frog, but the large creature will take a few more hits to be brought down for good.

"*Emagor! I'll distract him while you move to his other side.*" Kordunn moves back a step beside the rubble to support Emagor by feinting with his ranseur to draw the warrior off guard. Then the dwarf spins and brings the ranseur down upon the mutant pursuing him, the blow powered by dwarven strength and divine might opening a deep wound on the mutant's chest.

Angry that he was caught off-guard by the Sahuagin he currently faces, Emagor draws steel and attacks for all he is worth. "Hold on tight, Peabody! It's going to get rough for a little bit now." The expertly executed attack almost fells the beast, one more such strike and it surely won't move ever again.

The frog decides, that one meal must be enough, and bounces off towards the river, while swallowing down the still struggling hunter. Dryw seizes the opportunity to cut its hide once more with his sharp claw, further wounding the creature. But will it be enough to be able to defeat it, before it enters the poisonous waters?

Grynth, the orcish newcomer, flies into a rage, and charges the one remaining Sahuagin Mutant. Kordunn is slightly worried for a moment, seeing the big orc run towards him, but as he swings his greatsword at the beast, the powerful attack cutting deeply into its side, it becomes clear that he seems more on their side.

The two remaining Sahuagin Warriors continue their savage attacks, but the fatigue from their wounds is showing in their feeble attempts. Emagor suffers one hit from a talon, all in all much weaker than the attacks before, while Eldwyn is spared completely. The mutant follows Kordunn and rains down on him with his four talon-tipped arms and vicious bite. The tough dwarf has to endure a serious of powerful blows, which open multiple wounds across his body. He surely can't stand another series of attacks like that.


*Status:*

Dryw - severely wounded, fatigued, _inspired_, _Rage_, _Test of Mettle_, _Aspect of Nature_ (Tooth and Claw)
Eldwyn - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_
Emagor - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed, _inspired_
Grynth - unscathed, _Rage_
Screech - unscathed
Grynth's Horse - unscathed
Kordunn - severely wounded, fatigued, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - lightly wounded, _inspired_, swallowed
Giant Frog I - moderately wounded
Giant Frog II - dying
Sahuagin Warrior I - severely wounded, fatigued, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Warrior II - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Warrior III - dying
Sahuagin Warrior IV - critically wounded, exhausted, _Blood Frenzy_, _Test of Mettle_
Sahuagin Mutant I - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Mutant II - severely wounded, fatigued, _Blood Frenzy_, _Test of Mettle_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations (*please post your combat actions into that thread, not here!*)[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Round 7*

Battle Map - Round 7

Eldwyn sees one of his companions savaged and decides he can do more good as a healer than a warrior. He urges his mount to bring him alongside Kordunn and calls upon the divine power of Urogalen to heal the dwarf.

Sir Dryw roars, sounding more like an enraged bear than a half-elf. He drops to all fours and rushes after the giant frog, loping some of the way on two legs. The wolfish knight's fangs snap mightily at the monstrous amphibian, wounding it once more.

Emagor, gravely concerned over Kordunn's physical state, but even more concerned that the frog which has swallowed Storm seems to be making its escape, says, "Here, Kordunn, hold this scaly fellow off for a moment whilst I evdeavor again to put a stop to the slimy amphibian's antics."

"*A moment Emagor.*" Kordunn moves back a step so his ranseur is in position to slash either sahuigin and focuses. Divine positive energy flows into him, bringing him back to fighting vigor.

Emagor then disengages from the sahuagin and casts a spell, sending three magic missiles flying towards the fleeing frog. The projectiles hit unerringly and the large beast staggers, it won't be able to take even a single one of those missiles again, and it is already moving significantly slower now, maybe it will suffice now so Dryw can finish it before it reaches the poisonous water.

The giant frog withdraws from the wild knight and trudges towards the river, but its heavy wounds prevent it from reaching it just yet.

The large orc, that came into this battle all of a sudden, moves around the Sahuagin Mutant and expertly makes a slashing motion across its midsection, almost dropping the amphibian with the savage cut.

Eldwyn's opponent follows and attacks again, but the weak strike leaves nothing more than a scratch on the halfling's skin.

The remaining two sahuagin focus on Grynth now, flanking the orc together and clawing madly at him. Even in their weakened state, the sahuagin manage to hit the orc several times and opening a number of small cuts across his powerful body.


*Status:*

Dryw - severely wounded, fatigued, _inspired_, _Rage_, _Test of Mettle_, _Aspect of Nature_ (Tooth and Claw)
Eldwyn - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_
Emagor - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed, _inspired_
Grynth - moderately wounded, _Rage_
Screech - unscathed
Grynth's Horse - unscathed
Kordunn - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - lightly wounded, _inspired_, swallowed
Giant Frog I - critically wounded, exhausted
Giant Frog II - dying
Sahuagin Warrior I - severely wounded, fatigued, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Warrior II - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Warrior III - dying
Sahuagin Warrior IV - critically wounded, exhausted, _Blood Frenzy_, _Test of Mettle_
Sahuagin Mutant I - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Mutant II - critically wounded, exhausted, _Blood Frenzy_, _Test of Mettle_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations (*please post your combat actions into that thread, not here!*)[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 31, 2010)

*Round 8*

Battle Map - Round 8

The halfling urges his mount back out of reach of the sharkman's claws and looses another stone, which accurately hits the hideous foe in the head, dropping it dead.

Sir Dryw lunges after the giant frog, jaws snapping and claws slashing. The heavily wounded beast finally goes down, while Storm still struggles in its belly.

"*Thank you Eldwyn. This orc appears to desire to aid us and oppose our enemies. I shall return the favor.*" Kordunn moves and brings about his ranseur upon the mutant sahuagin, distracting him from the orc.

Emagor casts a quick spell to aid his next strike and moves into the back of the sahuagin warrior, felling the fishman with an expertly executed attack.

Grynth attacks the distracted mutant once more. Under the combined attacks of Kordunn and the orcish warrior, the last of the sahuagin is on the ground.

*The enemy is defeated!*


*Status:*

Dryw - severely wounded, fatigued, _inspired_, _Rage_, _Test of Mettle_, _Aspect of Nature_ (Tooth and Claw)
Eldwyn - moderately wounded, _inspired_
Rover - unscathed, _inspired_
Emagor - moderately wounded, _inspired_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed, _inspired_
Grynth - moderately wounded, _Rage_
Screech - unscathed
Grynth's Horse - unscathed
Kordunn - lightly wounded, _inspired_, _Mage Armor_
Storm - moderately wounded, _inspired_, swallowed
Giant Frog I - dying
Giant Frog II - dying
Sahuagin Warrior I - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Warrior II - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Warrior III - dying
Sahuagin Warrior IV - dying, _Blood Frenzy_, _Test of Mettle_
Sahuagin Mutant I - dying, _Blood Frenzy_
Sahuagin Mutant II - dying, _Blood Frenzy_, _Test of Mettle_


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling rides toward Sir Dryw intent upon providing healing, but somewhat put off by his fearsome appearance.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 1, 2010)

Sir Dryw staggers a bit, kicks the dying giant frog, and then collapses to his knees, his form shifting back to its normal appearance. His breathing is ragged. His fists pummel the muddy earth.

"Rage passing," he says to Eldwyn through clenched teeth. "I'll succumb...to injuries. Storm...still in that damned frog, but I think he'll live."


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor will swallow forcefully and set about dissecting the giant frog, searching for Sir Dryw Storm.  (Sorry for my mistake.)

"GULP!  And I thought these blighters smelled bad...*SLICE, SLICE*... on the OUTSIDE!"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 1, 2010)

Emagor has no trouble finding Sir Dryw, who is recovering from the exertion right next to him, and after some cutting through the thick hide and some icky stuff underneath, he also manages to get Storm free, who is still alive and quite thankful for the timely rescue before the digestive fluids could finish their work.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2010)

Eldwyn assesses the condition of his companions and begins to dispense healing from his wand as needed.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 2, 2010)

"Thank you, Eldwyn," Sir Dryw says, still breathing heavily from his exertions. "When the beast rises up in my blood, I have great difficulty judging how much pain and abuse I've suffered. One of these days, it's likely to be the death of me. But, ah!, what a glorious death! Surely enough to make many a maiden weep for never having known me. Ha, ha!"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling smiles, "I shall do my best to save the maidens their tears as long as I can."


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Peabody recoils at the stench of the foul frog entrails at first.  Then, he gives the lizard equivalent of a shrug and begins licking the frog blood and other juices from Emagor's arms and hands.  "Thanks, Peabody, you're a life saver.  Nasty as all get out, but a life saver, nonetheless."

OOC:  Anything else interesting inside this frog??


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2010)

While Emagor doesn't find anything of particular interest inside the frog, unless he is interested in the physiology of the beast, he does notice the pendant, that the frog 'wears' like a necklace. The small piece of jewelry is shaped like a pyramid - like the pyramid they can see on the small island in the Barren River.

Kordunn had told them, that they found a similar pendant earlier, when they fought another of these predators near Sokol Keep, and that it seems to allow its owner limited control over the creature and the ability to see anything in its vincinity.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

Taking the pyramid necklace in one hand, Eldwyn holds it up and makes a crude gesture with his other hand, which among halflings is a call to do something of an anatomically improbable sexual nature. Suddenly, seeming to realize that he is a priest and should be above such things, he takes out a handkerchief and wraps the necklace carefully. "I don't know if that is enough to stop its working. Perhaps we should smash it."


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"While quite amusing, I doubt if that will be enough to disable the device.  I certainly won't be wearing it, though!  Yuk, it has frog germs!"

Peabody just looks on at the dissection in progress, inordinately fascinated by the frog's entrails.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Grynth*

As the last of the enemies are downed, the large orc slows his breathing. He then wipes down his greatsword before placing it back in his backpack. He then nods to the others before returning to his horse. He then leads the animal back to where the others are gathered. "Hail fellow travellers! I am Grynth of Thesk. Unlike my brethren I seek to stamp out evil. Recently I had heard of the troubles in New Phlan and the subsequent rewards offered by the council. You seemed to be in need of aid so I helped. If you will point the direction of New Phlan, I would be much obliged. I must seek audience with the council. I hope to be able to help the council
with their problems."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2010)

[SBLOCK=Eldwyn, Kordunn]You are well aware, that orcs are hardly a welcome sight in New Phlan, especially considering the earlier days of your adventuring there, where orcs still have been a lot of trouble.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2010)

"Hail and well met Grynth of Thesk. We are indebted to your for your timely arrival. I am Eldwyn Billbuckle." Comments a tall slim pale halfling from the back of his riding dog. He carries a shield emblazoned with the dark silhouette of a hound. "We have been in the service of the council and have perhaps done some small good. We are currently on a mission to discover the source of the poisoning in the river." He gestures toward the pyramid. "I think perhaps we have. I would ask you to join us in this. Perhaps some success in service to the council before you visit the city would be wise. I am embarrassed to tell you that I strongly suspect you will not meet with much welcome there as things stand."


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 9, 2010)

From where he sits in the mud and blood, the half-elf shivers from the shock of his injuries. "Sir Dryw at your service," he says weakly. "Has anyone seen my shillelagh? I seem to have dropped it."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Grynth*

The orc raises his right hand to his chin as if contemplating something. "Hmmm. I had not considered the effect that my heritage would have on the locals. I believe the best course of action is to stay with you. Especially since you are on a mission for the council. Perhaps it will allow for a better response from the locals once I eventually arrive in New Phlan." He takes his hand from his chin and bows as he greets his new found companions. "It is good to meet you Eldwyn Billbuckle and you too Sir Dryw. What more can you tell me of your current mission?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

The distracted wizard cleans the frog filth from his hands and greets their new companion:  "Hail, Grynth, I am called Emagor Rilliance, and this," he says as he indicates the iguana on his shoulder, "is Peabody."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 17, 2010)

The human bowman, who has just escaped the belly of the giant frog and is after some rudimentary cleaning still quite soaked in its digestive juices, introduces himself as Storm.

Last, but not least, the dwarf speaks up: “*Greetings, in the name of the Spell Lord! I am Kordunn Asteroth. Your help is most welcome here. And as Eldwyn already explained, the good people of New-Phlan might not welcome you on first sight, but if they learn of your deeds, they will hopefully look beyond your heritage. Therefore it might be best, if you accompany us into this den of evil to purge it and with it the suffering river from its foulness.*”


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Grynth and Screech*

The orc continues bowing to each as he greets them. "It is good to meet you Emagor Rilliance and Peabody. Good to meet you Storm. Good to meet you Kordunn Asteroth." He then pauses a moment before screeching into the air and holding up his right arm. After a moment a hawk comes flying from the south and lands on the orc's outstretched arm. "... and this is Screech. Say hello to the nice folks Screech." The hawk merely looks around as if uninterested. "That is about all the greeting you'll get..." The hawk takes this moment to screech a few times. "Well! He does speak." Grynth raises his arm into the air and the hawk launches into the air and flies to the north.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

"The formalities observed I suggest we make our way to yon structure and see if we can find a way in."


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 23, 2010)

"Indeed, Eldwyn, but let us take stock of our injuries first," says Sir Dryw.

_OOC: Has healing been dispensed? I've been so out of it lately, and I'm lost._


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2010)

OOC:  glad to see I didn't miss much here.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 3, 2010)

The adventurers look over the small lake, pondering how they might get to the isle where the huge pyramid is located. The southern part of the lake is right out as an option. The concentration of poisnous substances in the water would surely kill them as soon as they got into contact with it. The northern parts look safer, but swimming might still offer considerable risks. Only the gods knew what creatures could still lurk in there.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"So....which one of you fellows packed a boat?"

OOC:  Best wishes for a swift and successful end to your job search, MC!


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 3, 2010)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw pats his belt and looks in his left boot.

"Damnation! I seem to have left mine back at the inn. Ha ha!"

_OOC: If my posting seems more errratic than usual, it's because I quit my job this past Monday and am looking for something new. _


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

"I'm not much of a swimmer, nor a yachtsman for that matter. Is there a magical solution to our need?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Alas, good Eldwyn, I know no such spell, though there may be a suitable one that is beyond my meager powers."


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 8, 2010)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw looks around at the terrain while speaking.

"Perhaps, Eldwyn. I once fought alongside a cleric who could imbue several people with the ability to walk on water. Of course, such magic is beyond my abilities. I could perhaps urge a suitable piece of wood into a useful shape, forming a crude boat, but I'd not wager on its stability should more of those monstrous frogs be lurking underwater. Alas, I would need to rest and pray for such a spell, so it's also not an immediate solution."

[sblock=Thanee]
With _wood shape_, Sir Dryw could shape 15 cubic feet of wood. That's not a lot, but more than one casting could perhaps make enough rafts to transport the part _sans_ horses.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Grynth*

"I suggest that we search the area for a solution. Perhaps we can search the shore to the north and south for the possiblity of a boat or raft. Unless someone else has a better solution."


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"I, for one, agree with Grynth!"


----------



## Thanee (Mar 10, 2010)

OOC: If you gather enough suitable wood, I suppose a simple raft should be no problem with _Wood Shape_.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 10, 2010)

*Sir Dryw*

"Well, no matter what, scouting the area is prudent. Magical solutions are, at best, hours away, and we may well find a better avenue in the interim. It is also possible there is a causeway or some such waiting to be discovered that leads to our objective." The knights rises to his feet. "Now, where did I drop my shillelagh?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

"Then let us set to searching."


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Sounds like a great plan to me!  What do you say, Peabody?  Feel like searching?"  The lizard just grins.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Grynth*

The large orc nods, mounts up on his horse and moves to the shore before walking his horse slowly north while scanning the surrounding area for any signs of boats, rafts, etc. "I will head north, then."

[sblock=OOCSearch: +8[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 21, 2010)

It takes the rest of the day to gather enough strong wood suitable to build a workable raft, able to traverse the lake towards the small island. Because of the dangerous environment, the group didn't seperate too far, even though this might have sped up things a bit.

On the next morning, Sir Dryw's magic should be able to do the necessary work to put the pieces together and to get going.

For now it's time to get some rest, so the adventurers set up camp a few miles away from the lake.

Storm informs his companions, that he is not going with them on the island. Apparantly the first-hand experience of getting eaten alive was a bit much for him, so he wants to head back to New Phlan for the time being and offers to get the information they have found out so far to the Council, making sure they will also get their share of the reward, of course.


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Farewell, Brother Storm!  You shall be missed, but we shall endeavor to achieve the same degree of success in your absence that we doubtless would have achieved with your help."  Peabody leans out and licks Storm's hand, which feels to him a bit like  being caressed with a fine-grained sandpaper.  "Oh, yeah, um, wizards are exempt from standing a watch, right?  At least, that's what I think I remember reading in the Adventurer's Handbook back in New Phlan?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2010)

"Sure Emagor, get some rest and sleep through your watch. Just don't be surprised if you and Peabody wake up inside one of those big frogs that will no doubt come creeping into camp while we were all asleep."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2010)

*1348 DR, Day 15 of Mirtul (spring)*

The night passes without any incident, apparantly not a whole lot of those big frogs are creeping about the forested area north of the small lake.

With the preparations they made on the evening, the adventurers are set to build the raft and begin their journey into the strange pyramid.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 4, 2010)

*Sir Dryw*

Sir Dryw rises in a chipper mood.

"A new day!" he says, taking a deep breath. "A good day to fight for a just cause, eh? My preparations are made. I can shape the wood into a raft. Should we end up in the drink, I can also bestow upon us the ability to breathe water."

[sblock=Druid Spells Prepared]
3rd - water breathing
2nd - barkskin, lesser restoration, wood shape
1st - cure light wounds, faerie fire, jump, speak with animals
0 - detect magic, detect poison, guidance (x2), read magic
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn boards the raft a little nervously, but he stands ready with his sling in case there is trouble.


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor stretches luxuriantly and groans loudly.  "Ahhh, I feel better now.  Who's got the bacon?"

[sblock=OOC  Sorry for my unplanned absence for so long.  I'm out of the hospital now and back at home. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 17, 2010)

With breakfast and preparations done, the party boards the selfmade raft in order to cross the lake.

While it does look a bit adventerous, the raft does hold up to the promise of getting the group to the other side and thus onto the island. Though they noticed movement in the waters, no creatures attacked them on the water.

The island itself is barren, only a few bones of various kinds are scattered across its surface, which is otherwise dominated by the huge, black pyramid. The four sides are smooth and there is no sign of doors or windows apparent.

From the top of the pyramid, a shower of deadly black liquids erupts occasionally, to flow down along the southern side and slowly dripping into the river, fueling the poisonous pollution.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling examines the structure and says a brief prayer to allow him to see any magical auras.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2010)

[SBLOCK=Eldwyn]The walls of the pyramid do not radiate magic, even though it is almost obvious, that some magic must have been used in its creation. However, the liquids pouring from the top do have faint traces of transmutation magic on them.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2010)

"The structure itself does not seem to be magical. I wonder if it would be possible to stop the flow by using magic to reshape the opening at the top? Perhaps I could plug it. I wonder if it might also be possible to dispel the magic that creates the poison?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Grynth*

Not quite sure of how long they would be gone, the orc releases his horse to be free to graze in the surrounding area. He tells himself that upon their return he will try to find the creature at that time.

Once on the island, Grynth looks around trying to find some sign of an entrance into the pyramid or signs of an entrance in the surrounding area. "There must be a way in!"

[sblock=OOCSearch: +8[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking at the walls closely, the adventurers find no evidence of a passageway, however, once they lower their gaze towards the ground, they do see some tracks, that lead right towards and back from the wall.

There must be a door of some sort there. It takes a while to find it, but eventually, they discover a secret door, which is exceptionally well hidden, that should allow them entrance.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2010)

"Excellent, perhaps we can get to the bottom of this now. Shall we venture in?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"It might be a good idea to first find a door and a way to open said door, don't you think, Eldwyn?"  Peabody sticks his tongue out at the halfling.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2010)

A few minutes later, the adventurers have also discovered the mechanism, which allows them to open the secret door and thus gain entrance into the strange pyramid.

A flight of stairs leads up into the darkness. A large double door can barely be made out about fourty feet ahead.


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

With a brief prayer, Eldwyn casts Light on his shield and readies his sling. "Let's go."


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Oh, goody," says Emagor with a disgusted expression on his face.  

"Eeep," adds Peabody.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2010)

Some careful examination reveals no potential dangers, so the adventurers let themselves in.

The doors open into a long-stretched corridor, running right into the center of the pyramid and beyond.

About 120 feet long there is no change in the 10 feet wide corridor until it finally leads into a small square room, maybe 20 by 20 feet, with a large central pillar. It looks pretty much like the corridor splits and continues on around the pillar on both sides, left and right, and beyond the pillar the two ways merge once again and continue straight ahead. It probably looks pretty much the same when coming from the other side.


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"I'm thinking that there must be at least one secret door along this long corridor somewhere," says Emagor, to which Peabody adds, "Ooop, eep!"


----------



## Thanee (May 7, 2010)

That thought soon prompts the adventurers to take a closer look, but as much as they try to find any signs for a secret passage, there seems to be none inside the corridor. Of course, there is still the small room and the corridor on the other side.


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor looks around sheepishly and says, "Say, if no one objects, I'd like to spend some time with that spellbook in party treasure as soon as we have some more downtime, that is."


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2010)

"Let's continue our search for a hidden way forward. Maybe in the little room or down the other corridor?" Eldwyn taps a stone slightly darker than those around it expectantly.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"I'll certainly do what I can to help, but I'm afraid it may not be much.  Hmm, I wonder if there's a spell in that spellbook that might help?  Don't just stand there, Peabody, get to searching!"  The lizard begins studying the stones very carefully, but, danggit, he's not much help.


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2010)

*“Let's try the other side,”* Kordunn says and starts moving around the large pillar taking the left route. When he is about half around, the dwarf suddenly vanishes. Even his footsteps cannot be heard anymore.


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Peabody's little lizard face looks as shocked as he is able to make it look.  Emagor gulps loudly and says, "Ok, make a note of that!  Let's NOT go around on that side of the pillar!" 

OOC:


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

"Hmm, I've heard tales of doorways and passages that lead magically to other places. Perhaps he has gone to the source of the poison?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2010)

*Grynth*

Upon seeing the dwarf vanish, Grynth turns to the hawk on his right hand, grins and heads around to the right.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor looks on, expecting Grynth to vanish at any moment.  Peabody is too scared to even watch and hides his face against Emagor's body.  "There, there, Peabody, _we_ haven't vanished.   Yet...."


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2010)

The orc moves around the pillar on the right side and promptly disappears as well together with his hawk.


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

"Come on Emagor." Eldwyn follows his friends.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Oh, bloody hell, I knew it!  Well, come along Peabody, let's get with the program, I guess."  And with that, Emagor and Peabody follow close on Eldwyn's heels.


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2010)

One by one, they follow and disappear as they move over a certain spot on the ground.

With some relief, they realize, that they are not simply _gone_, but actually transported to another part - most likely inside this structure, but they cannot be sure.

The adventurers find themselves in a small room with only one exit, that seems to lead into a labyrinth.

Only Kordunn is missing...


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Hmm," muses Emagor, "I sure hope we can get back as easily as we got here."


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2010)

"What has become of Kordunn? Has he proceeded us into the maze? Let's go have a look."


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"I would call out for him, but I doubt if that would be a very good idea.  Darn it, I knew I should have researched that _Find Kordunn_ spell!"  Peabody just snickers.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2010)

Thinking about it for a moment, the adventurers find it highly unlikely, that Kordunn would have trodded off into the labyrinth all on his own without at least waiting a while for the rest to arrive. It seems far more likely, that the dwarf has ended up somewhere else... wherever that might be. Of course, they cannot do a whole lot about it at this time.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Grynth*

The large orc voices what everyone is thinking. "I do not believe that Kordunn came this way. He must have appeared elsewhere. We should get moving." He turns to the door. "Does anyone wish to check the door before we proceed?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor just holds his peace and waits, like a good wizard should.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2010)

The adventurers wait for a while, but when the situation does not change, they move on.

Going along the right labyrinth wall for now, they eventually figure, that that way does only lead them back to their starting point, so they try the other direction. After a few minutes, they hear footsteps ahead of them. At first they have hopes to see Kordunn again, but as they listen more closely, the sound of scraping claws on the stone floor does lower the chances of what they are hearing being the dwarf's boots considerably.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

His sling ready, Eldwyn peers ahead to detect the source of the noise.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Methinks bidness is fixin' ta pick up!  Sounds like something is in need of a pedicure, too."

"Eeeep," adds Peabody, as if anyone is listening to him.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2010)

Eldwyn just hopes the clawed critter isn't listening to Peabody...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2010)

As the adventurers wait and listen, the claw sound slowly grows weaker. Fading as there is more and more distance between them and whatever is making the sound.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

The Halfling let's out an unconscious breath he'd been holding. He motions the group forward, not yet daring to speak.


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor (and Peabody) follow Eldwyn


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Grynth and Screech*

Grynth moves to cover the rear flank as the group moves further into the unknown. Screech sits on the large orc's right shoulder alert for what may come.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2010)

The trio moves on, following the twisted corridors that could only come from an even more twisted mind, that must have created this labyrinth, stopping with their breath held whenever they hear a sound. Eldwyn's everburning torch provides them with the light necessary to see. Once of twice they run into a dead end, and after a while they have totally lost their sense of time or direction.

Eventually, another sound makes them stop again... this time, however, there are hushed voices to be heard.


* * * * *​

*Meanwhile...*


It has been a few days since they arrived in New Phlan. The three adventurers had scanned the available missions on the Council Hall, looking for something suitable. They didn't know each other very well, having met here in the civilized portion of the city. All of them had come to Phlan for very different reasons, only known to them. But all of them had something in common, they were here to help retake the city, and it seemed like quite a daring task, so they joined forces, in order to help each other out.

For their first mission, they decided on something simple. Follow the river to the north, and find the source of its poisoning. That sounded like easy money. What could go wrong?

After a fairly boring journey along the old river, whose waters were a darkish green from the acid and poison that saturated them, they found an island and a mysterious pyramid on it, which spilled dark fluids from its top, and which quite clearly contained the source of what they were seeking. The professor, a somewhat eccentric gnomish researcher, was very keen on exploring this strange building. Near the riverbank, they found traces of a combat, that must have happened not too long ago. Apparantly, someone else was here already. The most reasonable course of action was to find them and hope they were on the same side.

They crossed the river with a makeshift raft, only to find another such construction on the island. Eliath, the elf, noticed something strange on one of the otherwise completely smooth surfaces of the pyramid and with the help of Earmy, a human adventurer, a secret door was revealed and finally opened.

Holding the torch, in order to allow his two fellow adventurers to keep their hands free, just in case, the Professor led them inside and along a long-stretched corridor towards a small room with a pillar in the center.

When they moved past the pillar, their surroundings suddenly changed... and the Professor was gone, and with him the light.

Standing in the darkness, Earmy and Eliath wonder what to do next, whispering to each other, in order to figure out what to do now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

Earmy at first panics, as he did not memorize a light cantrip, the remembered the more mundae items: lanturn and oil. 

"Eliath, I might have a solution here. One moment  . . .  no, that is acid . . . Ah. One lanturn." He puts the lanturn between his feet, so as to find it better in the dark, "Tinder twigs, and this is the oil. " 

After searching in the dark for a full two minutes in his backpack, he finds what he is looking for, "Will you light this and hold it for me? I need to poor oil into the lanturn and then we can light it."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2010)

Eliath, despite his elven eyes, was equally unable to see in this darkness, so he had stretched his arms out to get a feel for the surroundings, quite literally. There were walls, and he had his back rested against one of them for now.

He recalls having put flint and steel into his backpack, but not a lantern or a torch. However, he had something better than that. A sunrod! He would have to put one of those into his belt, once they could see. Just in case.

_“I also have a light source with me, but we will go with your lantern for now. Ok, this? Yes, of course. Tell me, when you are ready.”_

He then takes a step to the side and uses flint and steel to produce some sparks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

"hey! that's my finger. i am quite attached to that. this. a tinder twig. Just strike it on the wall to light it."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2010)

Once the lantern is lit, the two adventurers examine the close surroundings. They are still within corridors not unlike the one that led into the heart of the pyramid. They are in a corner, to their right, a corridor leads away, which makes a u-turn after a short distance, while ahead the short corridor ends after a few steps with two more opening to the right. It doesn't take long to figure out, that they must be in some kind of labyrinth.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

Knowledge (Int)   (Arcutec/engn)	+5

Looking at the walls of the room and corridor, what can he discern of it? He will share what he knows with Eliath.

He then takes the remains of the tindertwig and uses the burnt end of it to make small marks on the wall, a circle with an X in it.

"How good are you at making maps friend?" He will be using the burnt match to make symbols on the wall to mark their path. By re-charing the end of the match he will continue to use it. He will also look for other material to use in a smilar fashion: stray bits of wood and such.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2010)

The walls are smooth stone. The floor and ceiling are made of the same material. Being a wizard himself, Earmy immediately realizes, that this pyramid has not been built with manual labor. On the plus side, the corridors seem to make precise 90° turns, so it should be fairly easy to map their progress, if they are accurate with the distances.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

Earmy looked at the black stone and his match. "this won't do to mark this spot." He contemplates the use of a spell, Prestidigitation to mark the stone.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor softly says, "This wandering is getting us nowhere, Eldwyn.  Or do you have some idea of where you're leading us?"

"Cooooo?" softly inquires Peabody, tilting his scaly little head to the side.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

Speaking very softly and close to his companion's ear, Eldwyn says, "I heard voices. Someone else is in here. I think it best we approach with caution and see what we find."


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Peabody nods vigorously

Incidentally, Emagor Rilliance is a slender human of average height with a studious look about him. His hair is cut fairly short, and he wears the robes one associates with a wizard. His "buddy," Peabody is a good-sized iguana who usually rides on Emagor's shoulder, but sometimes perches on top of his head for special effect. (He's a goofy lizard, to be sure!)


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2010)

With caution, Eldwyn, Emagor and Grynth proceed towards where they have heard the voices. Again, and again, they can make out words, and eventually they also see light.

At about the same time, Earmy and Eliath grow silent, as a shimmer of light can be seen at the far end of the corridor they are in. Next they hear footsteps and while they are expecting their gnomish friend to come around the corner, it is someone else entirely.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2010)

A young human, in what seems to be his late teens with patchy growths of hair on his face that shows a bit of travel time since his last visit to a barber is further evidenced by his wispy, unkempt light brown hair tosseled with sweat and a bit grimy from the road. His clothing also shows signs of a bit of travel from the dust on the explorer's outfit he is wearing. His skin is bronzed from much time in the sun, from what you can see of it.

He sports a rapier and short bow. Peaking out from his clothing is what appears a fine silvery mesh for armor.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2010)

OOC:  Description of Emagor and Peabody added to post #457 below.

description moved to IC thread.  Ooops.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2010)

ummmm, those are not the gnome"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2010)

_“No, apparantly they are not,”_ the elf says.

He stands almost six feet tall, with bluish grey hair and hazel eyes. He is dressed in studded leather armor and has a rapier at his side, as well as a dagger and a small crossbow. His athletic figure mixed with his elven grace makes for a quite formidable appearance.

As he turns to the adventurers, he addresses them in a friendly tone.

_“Greetings, and well met. I assume, you are trapped in here as well?”_


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2010)

A Halfling, tall and well proportioned for a race stands with Emagor and Grynth. He shares the dark hair and eyes as well as the wiry athletic frame with his Stongheart kinsmen, but there the resemblance ends. He has the pale skin of one who spends a lot of time under ground. He has a serious set of his jaw and a face that rarely smiles. He has the solemnity one expects in a funeral director. In his clothing he favors the patterned fabrics so popular with other Halflings, but in more muted earth tones. He has on stone gray as well as the dark browns and russets of soil or the ecru and beige of sand or clay. His feet are bare. A book with the title "Popular Hymns and spiritual poems of the Sword Coast" protrudes from a jacket pocket.

He relies on a finely made chain shirt and a wooden shield painted with the hound’s device of Urogalan in charcoal gray on a light gray background for defense. For protection from the elements he wears a low broad brimmed hat of reddish brown relieved by a darker hatband with a sand colored geometric pattern and a cape the gray of gravestones. He carries a long spear and other weapons hang from a broad belt held up with leather braces. These other weapons include a pair of stout oak handles surmounted by chains ending in spiked balls of dark metal, one large and one small along with a coiled leather whip. About his neck on a thick chain is a silver medallion with the symbol of Urogalan. Despite his somber disposition, he nods pleasantly and says, "Eldwyn Billbuckle at your service. I believe we have lost our way and may indeed be trapped, but that remains to be seen." A shaggy riding dog in leather barding and a military saddle sniffs curiously at you.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2010)

"Earmy, presently of New Phlan. have you seen a gnome that looks like <enter description of gnome here> ? He is our traveling companion and we seem to have become seperated.


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor runs his fingers through his short flaxen hair as Peabody appears to be blowing his nose in Emagor's right ear.  Emagor immediately jumps, his lithe, slender frame contorting hideously as he does so, so that it looks as if all of his arms and legs might just fly off his body in different directions.   "Stop that Peabody!  Remember what the doctor told you about that?" Quickly recovering his composure, Emagor strikes a pose and tries to look decidedly bored with iguanas in general.  "Anyway, Earmy, don't all Gnomes look alike?   Hmpf!  Never had much use for those sawed-off little buggers - did I mention that they're little?  ....ahhhh, I mean, um, ahhh....  Of course HALFLINGS are much nobler fellows and always a real treat to have around, isn't that so, Eldwyn?"  Peabody tucks his snout under his foreleg and snickers quietly,"hehehehehehe."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2010)

Eldwyn can't help but smile slightly at his friend's antics, "What my companion is trying to say is that we have not encountered such a Gnome here. We have spent considerable time in New Phlan, but I do not believe we have made his acquaintance." He makes a sweeping gesture. "So how do we find the root of the trouble and get out of here?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2010)

"Ah, yes. The root of the trouble should be first. Perhaps we need to pool our resources together and then head in a direction you have not been yet. We literally just got here, minus our gnome friend, so we have a map that looks like this."

Earmy holds up a sheet of paper with the room he and Eldwyn are standing in. It is otherwise blank.


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Forsooth!  We must guard that map with our very lives!  Eldwyn, remind me to cast a spell on that map later to determine the nature of its formidable dweomer!  If we're going to die protecting something, we might as well know all about it beforehand." 

Peabody just looks bored and snifs his butt. (Not sure if iguanas do that or not, but it seemed appropriate for a disinterested lizard to do.)

OOC:  Earmy suspects that Emagor may not be totally serious about this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2010)

Earmy is not so sure peabody is associating with somone with all the cards in his deck. poor iguana.


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2010)

[sblock=DeWar] hehehehe, makes you wonder, doesn't it?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

Elaith watches the human and iguana with little interest, seemingly bored himself.

_"I am Elaith formerly of Leuthilspar, current resident of New Phlan." _the sober elf introduces himself before the chatty human can speak again. _"The two of us were seeking to see about the poisoning of the river. Our companion a gnome professor, disappeared not three steps after entering this pyramid."_

Looking about the moon elf adjusts his clothing checking the lace at his wrist and neck.
_
"I think Earmy is right perhaps we should explore this strange labyrinth together. If you will join us, we would be most honored." _he adds with a slight nod.

[sblock=Description]






[/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Dec 21, 2010)

"Ja-ja-ja," comes a high voice from around the corner. "Lost again, verdammt." A pause. Whistling can be heard. Knowledgeable individuals might recognize the famous gnomish folk song _Under the Rainbow_, but more knowledgeable individuals will also note the whistling is off by at least two pitches. Then silence.

Suddenly, a small, slim figure appears, talking to himself, "Make mental note: develop advanced procedure for pyramid expeditions," and takes a few steps until he notices the people standing nearby.

The gnome - obviously a gnome - is small, little over three feet. To compensate, he carries a large, old-fashioned brown hat with a huge flap. The whole affair is completely oversized, and he actually has to raise the hat a bit to see. Underneath, two immense spectacles enlarge a pair of curious, light blue eyes to giant spider size. The gnome scrubs his long, grey moustache, as he speaks, "Aaaah, well met, exactly as I had planned. Precise location. Precise timing. Wonderful." and nods to himself, squinting his eyes in a rather awkward manner. 

"Oh, but where your manners, Schnickschnack..." he calls out, and, after dropping his large explorer's backpack, extends his small hand in a random direction, "Schabernack. Professor Schnickschnack Schabernack. Gnome name, of course, too complicated, obviously, ja, you can call me professor, if you please. Ah, well met."

[sblock=Avatar Picture]




[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 21, 2010)

The towering orc, standing well over seven feet, greets the three adventurers with a nod. _“Grynth of Thesk,”_ he says, but otherwise remains silent, watching the surroundings and standing guard, leaving the discussion about what to do now to the others.

Grynth is fairly tall and muscular, even for an orc. He also looks youthful and healthy. He has dark grayish skin, black coarse hair and soft brown eyes. Unlike most of his brethren he has straight posture and a high forehead. His lower canines and almost imperceptible and his wolf-like ears are extremely pointed. He wears traveler's garb under his mithral shirt and a pair of strange looking gauntlets. Upon his back are a backpack and a quiver. No signs of any weapons can be seen.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Speaking of Gnomes, is that the one that you misplaced?"  Emagor holds a hand to his mouth shielding his words and leaning in to whisper in Elaith's ear, "Wonder where he got the big orc?  Did he have that when you lost him?"

Peabody rests on Emagor's shoulder and carefully studies both Gnome and Orc.  "Eeep, oooooooop," he opines, taking in the pair in all their glory.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

Elaith looks confused, _"The orc is with you isn't it?"_ he asks putting his hand on his sword and now keeping an eye on the brute.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Umm, Elaith, I'm not sure I'd recommend calling the orc 'it' where HE can hear you....."  Peabody vigorously nods his agreement.  Emagor smiles broadly and winks at the orc, "Don't mind him, Big Guy, we're all really quite sociable and friendly." And softly he adds, "And we taste just awful!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2010)

"hmmm, I thought he was with you. Well I see you found the professor, thaat is good."


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor, feeling his oats or succumbing to his deathwish it's hard to tell which, clears his throat, runs his fingers through his medium-length brown hair, and boldly strides forward, his yellow robe parting to reveal his orange shirt, a long sword hanging at his hip, and a dark yellow bandoleer across his chest bearing a small number of wands.  He straightens himself to his full six feet, one inch of height and extends his muscular right arm, offering his hand in a clasp of friendship to the even larger, more muscular and more formidable orc.  "Grynth, did you say?  I am called Emagor Rilliance, and I am pleased to make your acquaintance, even under these less than ideal circumstances.  Well met!"  Peabody keeps his silence for a change and burrows under Emagor's collar, thinking he is hidden.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2010)

Grynth looks down towards Emagor, chuckling.

_“You have a short memory, human.”_


----------



## Malachei (Dec 22, 2010)

With a longish nod, the gnome agrees, "Ja-ja they have. For whatever it is worth, a short memory has its benefits, as well. Scholars generally acknowledge that the terrible battle of stones -- a local conflict you would most probably not know about, your timeline put it at 1116, if my memory does not let me down... well, ja, would not have happened without the vengeance that derives from an overactive memory. And, of course, the worship of Bane is entirely based upon bad memory." At this, he stops, looks upwards for a moment, and brings forth a small leather notebook from his array of belt pouches and bags. With a small, sharpened coal pen, he quickly scribbles a few words in the book "Hmmmm... worship... deity... remembrance... ja," before he pockets the small book again. The small figure is about to scratch his head and resume the welcome procedure, as he recalls talk of the map and calls out, "A map! Oh, ja, let me see... I am an expert on maps... let me see..."  Hastily, his short legs take a few steps, and he raises to his maximum height -- which isn't much -- in order to get a better view of the map.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2010)

Earmy smilse as he hand over the paper with one room drawn on it.


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor gives the hulking orc a puzzled look and then shrugs.  Peabody bops his master gently on the back of the head with his tail.  "Short memory hmm?  Well, perhaps for some things.  Oh, wait, you joined us back at the froggy battle, didn't you?   Your aid was most appreciated there, but I don't recall having the chance to become better acquainted with you.  No matter, we'll remedy that anon, I suppose.  And, um OWW, Peabody!"  Emagor rubs the back of his head where he was 'bopped.'


----------



## Malachei (Dec 23, 2010)

Schnickschnack has been studying the map for the last moments, holding it in various angles and muttering to himself, before he exclaims "Wunderbar! Now we know our precise location. What a good start for an expedition, ja?" He then starts to expand the map, drawing an arrow for north, or what he defines as north, and including various symbols as map keys.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2010)

"Hrm. Good iodea, show what is north, but are you sure that is north, Professor?"


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 23, 2010)

Elaith crosses his arms to keep from putting them over his ears. All the chattering has him a little on edge and it doesn't help being stuck inside this odd structure.

With a dour expression he keeps alert of the area around the group. Perhaps a change of focus will drown out the talking a bit.


----------



## Malachei (Dec 23, 2010)

The professor nods eagerly, "Sure, over there. No, wait, it is over there. Ja, that's right, there it is," he mutters as he points his finger in a seemingly random direction.

[sblock=OOC]

Knowledge Dungeoneering to determine direction (1d20+12=24, 1d20+12=14)

(2 rolls, better counts, due to Trivial Knowledge)

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Excuse me, Professor Schickschnak Schabernack-give-the-dog-a-bone, but may I see the map?"  Once he has it, Emagor will be careful to hold it out of the reach of the Gnome so that it can't be defaced any further.  "No offense, Professor, but our very survival may depend upon this map, so it just won't do to go monkeying around and scribbling on it."  Emagor then turns to the others,  "Now...who here knows which way we should be going?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2010)

Pointing to the direction that they came from, Earmy asks, "Have you looked to all possible areas the way you came from?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 25, 2010)

Eldwyn refrains from joining the chaos of the direction choosing having nothing to add that would help. He nods at 	Elaith in sympathy.


----------



## Leif (Dec 25, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Not hearing a viable response, Emagor lowers the map to the Professor and says, "Which way, Professor Schabernack?"


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 25, 2010)

_"One way would be as good as the other."_ Elaith states drawing his weapon. _"Have the orc take point and I will follow close behind. Since _*he*_ will be going first, let _*him*_ decide."_

Elaith then takes an interest in his weapon seemingly indifferent to which way they group decides to go. Looking up from the blade he adds, "But we will not find a way out standing here."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 25, 2010)

"Um, I am sort of handy with a trap. You think I should be second?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 25, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Yes, by all means, Earmy, or even first if you prefer...."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 25, 2010)

_“You go first,”_ Grynth says. _“Traps are more of a threat in here than monsters. I follow. What direction now? We came from there. Don't think there is anything in that direction.”_ The orc points to the corridor where Eldwyn, Emagor and Grynth came from.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 25, 2010)

Earmy nods and heads in the direction that the new arrival had been going to, looking for any place where he would have put a trap or secret door, then looking for said trap or door.

if needed: 
search +7
disable device +10
open locks +10
listen +6 
move silent +8

Though, given what he knows of the makeup of the material of the pyramid, he is guessing the passages will more likely have some sort of other kind of hazard.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking likely that he will be covering the back Elaith sheathes his sword and draws out a small one handed crossbow. Taking a slim dart from it's leather case at his belt he loads the small crossbow and then redraws his sword looking ready to wait for the others to go ahead.

_"I'll take the rear,"_ he states flatly. _"The Professor should go in after the orc to keep the map updated. After then you should follow with the lizard, leaving warriors in the rear just in case." _

He nods to Emagor and Peabody as he finishes speaking.  

[sblock=Marching Order]
Earmy
Grynth
The Professor
Emagor
Eldwyn
Elaith

Sound good? [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 26, 2010)

The party of six adventurers heads out to find a way out of the labyrinth.

They follow the twisting and turning corridors, trying to map their progress or at least mark the passages, in order to prevent running in circles. This goes on for a while, but eventually Earmy raises a hand to show that he has found something.

Not a trap, fortunately, but rather a bunch of bones littering the floor. They are scattered and most have gnawing marks on them. Some are broken. Looking around, there isn't much left of that poor fellows equipment, but one thing catches their interest. A small book is lying in a corner, carelessly thrown there by someone, probably because it was not edible.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 26, 2010)

Earmy draws a rapier from beneath his cloak with his right hand while moving a bit forward to better view the book. With a gesture of his left hand and softly spoken words, "näita mõistatus", he gazes at the book from 10 feet away.

what did he do?
[sblock=spell craft dc15]cantrip: detect magic
[sblock=Detect Magic description]
Divination
Level: Brd 0, Clr 0, Drd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 60 ft.
Area: Cone-shaped emanation
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 min./level (D)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
You detect magical auras. The amount of information revealed depends on how long you study a particular area or subject.
1st Round: Presence or absence of magical auras.
2nd Round: Number of different magical auras and the power of the most potent aura.
3rd Round: The strength and location of each aura. If the items or creatures bearing the auras are in line of sight, you can make Spellcraft skill checks to determine the school of magic involved in each. (Make one check per aura; DC 15 + spell level, or 15 + half caster level for a nonspell effect.)
Magical areas, multiple types of magic, or strong local magical emanations may distort or conceal weaker auras.
Aura Strength: An aura’s power depends on a spell’s functioning spell level or an item’s caster level. If an aura falls into more than one category, detect magic indicates the stronger of the two.
source: SRD[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 26, 2010)

[SBLOCK=Earmy]There is nothing magical about the book, or anything else lying there.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 26, 2010)

Cautiously he advances upon the book, "Please watch out for any threats here."
He then examines it, and after a minuete of this he opens the cover.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 27, 2010)

A quick examination of the book reveals, that it is some kind of journal. Some pages are missing, but there is still some text in it. The person who wrote it must have come here on purpose, because it speaks of this pyramid and of a wizard called Yarash, who is perfoming experiments of rather questionable morality with various water-dwelling creatures in order to create an army of loyal servants, which he would likely use to terrorize and conquer the surrounding regions.

The book also contains a crude map of a larger area of the labyrinth on the base level of the pyramid. Occasionally some areas are marked with a deathshead.


----------



## Leif (Dec 27, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor compares the map in the book to the crude map that we have made during our exploration, trying to see if our map corresponds to an area on the larger, more definitive map so we can find out, hopefully, just where in the heck we are.


----------



## Malachei (Dec 27, 2010)

When Emagor had taken the map from him, the gnome shook his head several times and, rather indignantly, called out "Young man! I was not _monkeying around_," - he stresses the Emagor's use of non-scientific terms in an ironic mockery - "I am an expert on maps, and I was improving this draft, so it is actually of use to use in this expedition. Now all of this is probably beyond your mental grasp, ja, but in any case, I'd rather not have a student question my research, or the way I carry out my profession, ja?" and, to emphasize, he stomped on the floor with his little foot.

Immediately thereafter, Schnickschnack had taken out a piece of vellum and started a new map, including a decent map key and all, all the while mumbling to himself, "Impertincence... ja... one room only... he'll see when he compares the work... ja..."

As the group finds the book, the professor warns, "It could be trapped!" and starts to carefully search the surrounding area. But as soon as Earmy approaches the book, he rushes alongside him, and curiously says "Let me see, let me see! Lower, lower, do I look like a giant, my human friend? Ja, that's better. Oh. Interesting." He then shuffles through the pages, and finally compares the three maps.

[sblock=OOC]

@ Thanee: would it help to gain more significant information to study the book or cast Amanuensis or is the brief summary _basically it_? (I'm not sure Schnickschnack can judge this, but if the book is thin, then he might be able to.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2010)

Earmy lowers it to the floor so the gnome can get the best possible observation of it, being a scholor himself.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking at the various maps and the surrounding area the adventurers eventually can discern, where they are positioned.

There are two large areas, each spanning about one-half of the pyramid, seperated by a long corridor with a pillar room in the middle - the room from where the teleporters brought you here. Two of the deathshead markings are in this room.

The current location corresponds to a place in the lower right quarter of the map. There are two of the deathshead markings nearby, one very close, located in the middle of a corridor, and the other a bit further away in a deadend. In the upper right quarter, which is in the same half of the labyrinth, there is one part of approx. 25 by 30 feet completely blacked out. The rest of the area is covered in twisting corridors.

The other half of the map, which is not connected by any corridors with the half the adventurers are in, also contains similar corridors, a spiral maze in the lower left quarter, and a number of small, blacked out areas. It also contains two more of the deathshead markings, one in the middle of a corridor, and the other also in a deadend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2010)

consulting with the professor Earmy points to the map and says, "These," he points to one of the death's heads, "are probably traps of some sort. That would be my best guess. I wonder what is here?" this last question is indicated by him pointing to the blacked out area 25 x 30.


----------



## Leif (Dec 27, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Remember we are in a pyramid, so I would surmise that the death's head is intended to represent a funerary chamber or the location of a sarcophagus.  At least, that seems more likely to me than an indication of a trap, which devices are, I doubt not, generously sprinkled across the map.  Seems to me that there would be many more such symbols if they indicated traps.  Just sayin'....  But what says the Professor?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2010)

I would agree with a normal stone pyramid, but i suspect this stone of these walls were of arcane summonings. 

 See how there is a lack of mortar in the walls to show individual stones? It is if it was a single stone and purposely and precisely cut out and cut down. A virtual impossibility .

(see posts 452 and 453 for stone info)


----------



## Malachei (Dec 27, 2010)

The gnome takes out a funny, curved pipe and stuffs it, while the others examine the map and offer their suggestions. "Ja-ja, obviously. It appears to me that the skulls indicate the location of traps, teleporters, probably? The black area could represent two sides of a coin, couldn't they? Such as winning and losing, perhaps. If my hypothesis is correct, then one of them would be a trap, a dungeon, where those are found that have triggered the wrong trap, whereas the other would be a treasure room," the professor pauses to ponder his theory, "And here," he moves his small finger over the area to the upper right, "we have a maze."

He pauses, then summarizes, "All very complicated. See, that happens when a map hasn't been made with a good map key."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 27, 2010)

*Eldwyn*

Getting a little bored with all the academic debate, the halfling speaks up, "All these are excellent surmises, but I think we would be best served by venturing to the location of these two nearby 'deathshead' marks and see what we find there. Being cautious of course."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2010)

"We should enter informed, as the closest one of these things is just right up ahead."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 27, 2010)

Following Eldwyn's proposal, the party heads to the closest location, following the map, which seems reasonably accurate, only to find... nothing.

The corridor looks like any other, where the marking is on the map.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2010)

Search for traps: +7, if a trap is tripped, evasion may apply


----------



## Malachei (Dec 27, 2010)

Schnickschnack follows Earmy and regularly consults him during the work, suggesting "Maybe you should have a look over there, this part looks slightly darker, doesn't it?" and, occasionally, taps a part of the stone himself.

[sblock=OOC]

Aid another.
Search +8 if adequate to search himself. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 27, 2010)

Slowly, Earmy heads forward, searching for any signs of traps, but there is nothing to be found.

The marking on the map was accurate, however, as he soon finds out. When he makes another careful step forward to search further, he is once again teleported away from his current position to another similar place, but when he looks around, he finds himself in a deadend.

The rest of the party easily notices, that Earmy is suddenly gone, because the corridor becomes dark, as his lantern is transported away together with the man holding it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2010)

Earmy turns aroun and looks at the fact he is alone. "Crap"


----------



## Malachei (Dec 27, 2010)

The professor stomps on the ground and throws his pipe to the ground, shouting "Verdammt, I knew it, I knew it! But no use, no use!"

Frustrated, he sits down and rapidly shuffles through the book they found, hectically checking the map again and again.


----------



## Leif (Dec 28, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor says, "Eldwyn, what manner of plan hast thou to 'wow' us with now, eh?  Anybody got something brilliant?" "Eeep, ooop, oooooh...." opines Peabody.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 28, 2010)

_"Wait he disappeared just like the gnomish professor,"_ Elaith declares a little wonder in his voice.

_"Perhaps we should scan for magic in the area."_ he states flatly.
_


----------



## Leif (Dec 28, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

A thought occurs to Emagor, and the young wizard says, "If Earmy was carrying some unique item, like, say, his spell book, then I could _locate_ the direction to that _object_ by my _divination_ magic.  Of course, doing so will only be beneficial if Earmy remains where he is and does not try to find us....."  Peabody looks lost in thought, peering intently at his toenails and swishing his tail back and forth.


----------



## Malachei (Dec 28, 2010)

At Eliath comment, Schnickschnack raises his finger and calls out, "But I am here, I am here..."

Recovering his pipe, he turns to Emagor, and suggests "Ja, a good idea, could have been mine. Also, I am convinced the magic is not dependent on statuary objects. If the object is close enough, the bearer might still move, as long as we close in fast enough. However, in this pyramid," he looks at the map, "I am not sure the arcane spell's brief flash of energy will grant us the necessary amount of time..."


----------



## Leif (Dec 28, 2010)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"I have an idea about that also, though!  I cast the spell _Locate Object_ and determine the direction to the lantern that I witnessed Earmy holding.  We draw a line on our map showing the indicated direction from our present position.  Then we move to another location, preferably a few thousand feet away if possible, and then I cast _Locate Object_ a second time.  Again, we indicate the resulting direction by a line on our map.  The point where the two lines cross will be Earmy's location, assuming that he has remained in one place like a good boy.  Once we have the lines drawn on our map, it matters not one whit if the spell lapses!"  Clearly, Peabody is in awe of his "brilliant" master: his eyes are glazed over with hero-worship as he stares up at Emagor.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2010)

Eldwyn casts a light cantrip and then detect magic. "Interesting. I wonder if some of the deathsheads are targets for others? Let's continue to move from one to another and see if we can figure out where Emary went. Should someone else step through and apprise him to stay where he is while we locate him? Perhaps we could try to toss him a note and a copy of the map?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 28, 2010)

[SBLOCK=Eldwyn]Unsurprisingly, the area where Earmy vanished radiates strong conjuration magic.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 28, 2010)

_'so, I see a dead end here, i wonder what is down the other direction . . .'_ Earmy's thoughts are followed by actions as he proceds down the oppidite direction from the dead end. His left hand has the lanturn, the right his rapier.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 29, 2010)

Not understanding what the spellcasters are truly talking about, (no ranks in Spellcraft) Eliath waits for someone to decide to do something. His brow furrows as he impatiently waits rapier in hand.

[sblock=Thanee] Will you tell the spellcasters (when they cast Detect Magic) what items of Eliath's are magical or do you want me to? [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 29, 2010)

Checking out the surroundings, Earmy quickly realizes that this must be just another part of the same labyrinth. He isn't sure, however, in which half he is in.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 1, 2011)

"There is a strong conjuration effect here where he vanished." Eldwyn pens a quick and brief note saying 'We shall come looking for you at the other locations on the map. If you plan to move from where you ended up, leave us an obvious mark.'. He rolls the note around a gold piece and tosses it into the heart of the effect.


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Great idea with the gp, Eldwyn!"

Peabody vigorously nods his assent.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 2, 2011)

Watching Eliath waits to see what happens before commenting.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2011)

The note disappears as it flys over the spot where Eldwyn noticed the magic to be in place.

* * * * *​
Moving slowly, Earmy hears something from behind him. He stops and listens carefully, but the noise has stopped. As he takes a look around the corner back into the deadend, he sees a small piece of paper lying there on the ground, wrapped around something small.


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Peabody, I may have to totally re-evaluate the wisdom (or lack thereof) of accompanying a bard on an expedition such as this.  That Eldwyn has proven to be a really sharp fellow and he is giving the lie to all of  the sordid tales we have heard about 'horn-blowers only wanting their "horns" blown'."

Peabody just nods sagely and licks his eyeball.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2011)

"Well, perhaps that worked. Let's make haste to that next nearest mark on the map."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2011)

Earmy unwraps the note from the gold coin.

*ping-thump, ping-thump* He launches the coin off his thumb and aas it flips end over en he catches it on the way down. 
***'We shall come looking for you at the other locations on the map. If you plan to move from where you ended up, leave us an obvious mark.'***

*ping-thump, ping-thump*

He repeats this as he finishes reading the note

He goes back to the intersection, considers a logical direction and chooses to the right. He then takes out an arrow, snaps off the head and takes out a vial of acid. Using the  arrow's shaft as a pen he writes in the stone with the acid his personal mark 


and the the words in Draconic
 'Õigus on õige' 
and then in dwarven
 'die richtige Richtung ist die richtige Richtung'

"that should do the trick" He then uses the remaining acid to leave a triangle of small acid pits on the stone floor to indicate where he left from at any intersection.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 3, 2011)

_"I think someone should go through."_ Eliath states calmly.
_
"They should turn around and try to come back quickly to see if this 'transportation' is only one way. If they don't come back in a ten count then we should continue on as planned."_

_"Besides Earmy shouldn't be alone in this place, no one should."_


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Peabody snuggles up to the back of Emagor's neck, thankful that _he_ is not alone in this place.

"Peabody, honestly, we've got to get you some lotion or something to soften up the scales on your belly if you're going to keep perching there."

Peabody just twitches his tail and gives a little lizard smile.


----------



## Malachei (Jan 4, 2011)

"Go through?" pipes the gnome, "Yes, of course, that would be a professional explorer's prerogative, wouldn't it?" He takes a few steps, then abruptly stops. Clearing his throat, he wonders, "but then we are divided. And what about the map?" Obviously, the gnome professor is hesitant.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

_"Ane iracc ameanir anirilan silty!"_ the elf states walking purposefully down the hall to where Earmy dissappeared and steps through...

[sblock=OOC]
ane iracc ameanir anirilan silty <---for copy pasting

Language Converter for those who speak elvish. It's not pretty  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2011)

*Eldwyn*

"I guess we should wait a moment in case the overbold elf returns, but I can't help thinking that Earmy would have tried to come back already if it were possible."


----------



## Malachei (Jan 7, 2011)

"Lhaew nauth!" (*) the gnome calls out after the elf. Grumbling he holds the map, "Not needing a map, how crazy is that? And then invoking this infernal place, where even a good, sturdy leather map would burn in a moment..." He stomps his foot and looks at the place the elf vanishes, and turns to the others, "Oh, but that means we have split up. Is that a good thing? No, I don't think so. Maybe we should all go in there. But what if they are in danger, or dead already?" He goes on in an endless series of hypotheses.

[sblock=(*) Sindarin]"Ill thought!"[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2011)

While the rest of the adventurers wonder about their comrades' fate, Eliath finds himself transported to another section of the labyrinth (at least it looks like it). He is in a deadend, and not too far ahead, he can see the light of Earmy's lantern (what else could be the source of the light).


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

_"Earmy wait up!"_ the elf calls towards the light. He looks back at the dead end and shudders a little, {{We need to figure a way out of this deathtrap.}} he thinks to himself as he pulls up next to Earmy.

_"I don't think you should be walking around here all alone. And if go through another teleport area it might not be as blatant as that one."_ he says jerking a thumb over his shoulder at the dead end. 

_"I think we should try and mark them as best we can. If you walk ahead of me and I see that you disappear, I'll mark the spot and follow. Just need something to mark the floor or walls with."_

Th elf pulls off his backpack but knows he probably doesn't have anything. _"I wonder if a bolt would scratch the floor?"_


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2011)

Eliath quickly heads up to find Earmy busy with a vial of acid and a broken arrow...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2011)

Earmy looks behind him at the calling of his name.

*SIGH* "You sure are stealthy there. I know light is at the very least, like wise, but maybe we can at leasat try to be quiet. Oh, and by the way, I don't think that bolt will mark the stone. I am making marks with acid, myself."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 8, 2011)

_"Well then let me move ahead then and you can mark the spots I disappear at,"_ Eliath whispers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2011)

Earmy shrugs, "If you want to do things that way. But as an after throught, I still as yet have not tried to go back. Have you?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 8, 2011)

_"Umm I walked from the dead end over to here. I didn't go back so I think we need to figure out how these teleporters can help us move forward. There must be a key to using them to reach an important area of this place."
_
Eliath let's out a sigh. He is one of the few elves in the world who lacks their legendary patience. And he doesn't look forward to all this marking and backtracking he foresees.

_"Let's just get started and see what we can learn. Agreed?"_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2011)

Holding up the broken arrow and acid he says, "ready"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2011)

DM request of Initiative


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2011)

Moving among the corridors of their new whereabouts, Earmy and Eliath eventually realize where they are from what they have seen on the map. They must be in the north-western part of the pyramid. Earmy also recalls roughly where the two deathshead marks on the map in this part were.

One was in a deadend in the south-eastern corner of the north-west quarter (the corner pointing to the center of the pyramid). Another was a bit south, somewhere inside a corridor, east of the spiral maze, which dominates the south-western part of the pyramid, according to what he can remember from the map.


----------



## Malachei (Jan 11, 2011)

Pompusly, the professor strides ahead as he spoke, "We're the main group. They need to find us, by all exploration rules," and, as he soon waits to be overtaken by the sturdier folk, adds, "but I fear they will never find us. An elf throwing a map away! We shall better look for them, else we grow old in here, shall we not?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2011)

In the meantime, Eldwyn, Emagor, Grynth and the Professor check out the other marked location in the area of the map they are in. It is not far, and it brings them past the area where the two small groups first met. In the south-western corner of the eastern half of the labyrinth (only a wall seperates it from the entrance where they entered the pyramid) they find the deadend, where the other teleporter is located (a quick check with the appropriate detection spell reveals similar conjuration magics in this location). Needless to say, there is no sign of Earmy or Eliath.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2011)

[sblock=teleport spot]
First, i hate teleport traps! they are too effective! J/K

if this where we ended up at, shouldn't there be a mark on the floor?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Now what, Eldwyn?"  Peabody's 'loving' gaze rests upon the Halfling expectantly.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 12, 2011)

"The next deathshead on the map I guess."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

> somewhere inside a corridor, east of the spiral maze, which dominates the south-western part of the pyramid, according to what he can remember from the map.




"Maybe we better start with our own copy of a map. Do you have pen ink and paper?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

_*sigh*_

_"No Earmy. I am no scholar," _Eliath says in answer to the question. _"But the next time I plan to be out and trapped in a magical maze I will remember. Just follow and remember to mark any teleporters I pass through before following."_

The elf moves forward the light of Earmy's lantern behind him._ {{Well if I loose the light than I know I've teleported. And will have to wait for him to make his mark and follow.}}_ he thinks as he moves rapier in hand.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

*sigh* _'Mmark the floor, hold the lanturn AND make a map. Not too much to do, i guess.'_ he thinks to himself.

He pulls out paper, ink and pen. Then he snaps off the acid eaten portion of the arrow, wtows it and re corks the remaining acid and stows it. Taking his time he draws the portion of this confounded wandering maze that he has explored since teleporting here.

picking up the stuff he says, "Carry on. Choose the right path always and we should be able to explore every part of a maze. It was a trick I learned in some training some time ago."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

_"....."_

Eliath continues forward slowly and alert.

[sblock=slowly and alert] Moving at half speed to use move silently(+10) & hide in shadows(+10). And keeping ears and eyes open Listen(+7) and Spot(+7).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

Earmy looks to his hands and sees him holding the lanturn and pen. He thinks to himself, '_ I hope the pen is mighty then the sword_'


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2011)

Eliath and Earmy retrace their steps back to the deadend where they both appeared, then begin to walk along the right wall, Eliath moving in front keeping eyes and ears open, while Earmy begins to draw a map of their progress.

After maybe 500 or 600 feet and a lot of turns, including the occasional deadend, Eliath suddenly stops. There is a shimmer of light ahead.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2011)

Earmy seesb Elieth stop and asks in a whisper, "whats wron?" He does not have the elvin eys of his companion aso he does not see the shimmer of light.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 13, 2011)

_"Could be the others, or it could be something else all together."_ Eliath whispers over his shoulder. _"Come on there is no where else to go."_

Eliath keeps one eye on the light as the duo approach. His sword held across his chest in a defensive way.

OOC: Total Defense as he moves forward- AC 23.


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*



Scotley said:


> "The next deathshead on the map I guess."



"Tally Ho, then!  To the deathshead!"  Peabody braces himself on the side of Emagor's head so that he is roughly standing erect, after a fashion, and points his foreleg with a flourish in some random direction that he hopes is in the direction of said deathshead.  "Eeep!" he says helpfully.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2011)

> Eliath whispers over his shoulder. "Come on there is no where else to go."



'hope therre is no teleport near by.' he thinks to himself. He puts away his pen and ink and draws his Rapier.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 19, 2011)

"Actually knowing where a teleporter is would be helpful should this not be a friendly encounter." Eliath whispers back. He tries to move up silently as he approaches the light.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2011)

Eliath's loud scuffing of his foot elicits a very dirty look from Earmy.
"shhh"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 19, 2011)

While Eldwyn, Emagor, Grynth and The Professor still discuss their next course of action, quickly realising that they already know both marked locations from the map in their half of the labyrinth, Eliath and Earmy slowly approach the light.

What they find is not their fellow adventurers, but a rather old man in dirty robes, sitting on the stone floor in meditation. He seems oblivious to their presence. Before him, a glowing stone lies on the ground, which is the source of the light they have seen.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 19, 2011)

Earmy taps Eliath's shoulder and indicates that he would like to talk to the man.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2011)

*Eldwyn*

"Well, it looks like the only way to reunite the group is to proceed through the teleporter. Shall we?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"While I am not overly fond of just leaping into magical effects that I don't know well and have, preferably, initiated, I shall follow the intrepid Eldwyn." Peabody looks moderately distressed, but he is preparing himself to 'iguana-up' and go where Emagor takes him.  "Cooooo, eeeep," he says bravely.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 20, 2011)

*Eldwyn*

"Let's go back to the same one they took. Anything else would be foolhardy at best."


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Sounds like a good plan to us!"   Peabody looks none to certain of this....


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Taking the same teleporter, the party ends up in the same place where Earmy and Eliath went to. It takes a moment to figure out where to go, since there is noone waiting for them, but eventually they find the marks Earmy has left for them, and manage to find their two fellow adventurers just a moment after they found the source of the light.

Reunited, the party is now looking at the old man, meditating on the cold stone floor.


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Ah, it's so nice to have the whole 'family' together again."  Peabody reaches out toward Earmy and indicates that he would like to nuzzle his ear.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 24, 2011)

_"Another lost traveler? Old man. Old man!"_ Eliath says trying to get his attention. Once he has it.

_"Are you trapped here as well? Or do you know a way out?" _he asks sword still in hand.


----------



## Malachei (Jan 24, 2011)

The professor raises his voice, clears his throat and asks "Harumpf... hello?" in several languages. Yes, he actually clears his throat a slightly different way each time. Then, ever curious, he walks over to see what the man is doing, "Probably a plan, yes? Let us compare our notes, good man..." Suddenly, having taken in the old man's appearance, he turns to his comrades and states, "If this one knew the exit, his beard would be much shorter. He's not a dwarf, after all."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

Leif said:


> "Ah, it's so nice to have the whole 'family' together again."  Peabody reaches out toward Earmy and indicates that he would like to nuzzle his ear.



tempted to raise his hand in a "shew! go away" gesture, he refrains and simply says, " stop with the mage hand Emagor.


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*



Scott DeWar said:


> tempted to raise his hand in a "shew! go away" gesture, he refrains and simply says, " stop with the mage hand Emagor.



"Why, you offend me, good sir!  What a waste of a perfectly good spell _that_ would be.  Anyway, I didn't prepare that particular spell this day."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2011)

He turns and says, "then what is messing with my eee. .. .. .." He sees Peabody and clears his throat lightly, "Ahem, will you have your familiar choose one wizard or the other please?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2011)

The old man opens his eyes and looks at the gathering around him.

*“Oh... visitors...”* he says.

He seems to be rather weak, and while he hasn't starved, he doesn't look extremely well-fed either.

*“Can I help you?”* he asks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

Earmy reaches in his back pack and says, "actully, let me help you." He pulls out a day's of rations and holds it out to him.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

When the old man begins to eat, Emagor clears his throat and says, "Pardon us for intruding upon your quiet reverie and supreme solitude, but ... ah ... we seem to have become a bit disoriented by this place.  Would you happen to know of a way out?  Or could you at least provide for us a clue with which we might solve this riddle?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

Perhaps even tell us of what you may know of the poison spewing out of the top of this structure.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

Eliath stands watch down the way the party has yet to travel, he is not interested in being caught off guard (so one eye is on the 'old man').


----------



## Thanee (Jan 26, 2011)

*“Oh, thank you!”* the old man says to Earmy as he accepts the food.

*“The Morninglord sends me food every day, but this is most welcome, indeed. He also allows me to heal the wounded, but you do not seem to be wounded, or are you?”*

*“Poison, riddles, alas, I do not know of these things. A way out, yes, yes! I have been working on a way out. It took a long time, but it might just work, yes. If I only were young and strong like you, and not so old and weak...”*


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"If you can show us the way out, Father, we will do our very best to help you to get out with us."


----------



## Malachei (Jan 26, 2011)

Schnickschnack eagerly nods, and offers the old man from a small bottle he produces, "Here, good man, take a sip..." he says, as he holds the bottle, and explains, "Good old dwarven winterbrew. A bit bitter, it may be, but strengthening, it is." Then the  professor turns to pat Earmy's shoulder and comments, "You're full of good ideas. Ever thought about a scientific career?" Turning back to the old man, he sighs "Now if I had only brought a Quollop!"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2011)

*Eldwyn*

Not quite ready to accept the old man at face value, Eldwyn remains quiet and observant. _He mentioned the Morning Lord, but does he bare a holy symbol? _


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

distracted by the professor he turns to him and asks, " a scientif,...  I thought i di, .. . whats a Quollop?" then a thought trips his mind, "oldvader, just how long have you been down here?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 26, 2011)

*“Oh? Where? Right here, right here,”* the old man says, and points to the wall behind him.

Eldwyn does indeed see the holy symbol of Lathander on a simple chain around his neck.


----------



## Malachei (Jan 27, 2011)

"Oh, may I?" Schnickschnack asks, lighting a candle and examining the old man's eyes. "Hm. No. Looks fine," he concludes, and continues "How many fingers are these? What's the color of my cloak? What is your name? What day is it today -- oh, well you would not know that, of course. But, well, how is the Morninglord's mess carried out, again?"

Finally, he nods, and walks over to the wall the old man has pointed at. Before touching it, he conducts a careful visual, thermal and olfactory inspection.

[sblock=OOC]

Schnickschnack tries to determine the mental state of mind the old man is in (sanity / insanity, etc.). He also tries to check the religious knowledge of the old man, in order to find out whether he is actually a cleric of Lathander.

After he's done this, he carefully searches the area the old man has indicated.

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 27, 2011)

*“What? Uh... huh... sure...”*

The old man does seem a little confused, but otherwise quite sane. He also can answer in great detail, how the ceremonies are conducted in the Morninglord's service.

Giving the wall a closer look, the Professor quickly finds deep carvings along the four sides of a square, as if a whole block has been carved out of the wall section, just that the block is still inside the wall. Considering how hard the stone is, he must have been working on this for several years, as a very rough estimate.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

You know, There is a spell that i know of that would help, but I am not a good enough of a caster to be able to do that.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2011)

*Eldwyn*

"Do you speak of Stone Shape? I know the prayer for that one. If we rest here on the morrow I would be able to cast it. Perhaps even a couple of castings if need be."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2011)

"Uh prayer? No, I know it as a manipulation of the arcane, actually."


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor clears his throat and says,  "Yes, I believe that _Stone Shape_ is one of those emanations of power that can be produced both my aracane manipulation of the essences and also by proper supplication of a higher (or a lower) power."  Clearly, Emagor is feeling somewhat threatened by the fact that there is now a true _Professor_ in the group....


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

_"Bah!"_ Eliath says from where he stands._ "The man is mad and trying to dig a way out of here. I say we leave him to it."_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2011)

"No more mad then the rest of us. Professor, on the map, and to the best of you ability to estamate, where are we in refrense to the outside?"


----------



## Malachei (Feb 1, 2011)

The professor chuckled beningly, "Of course, my son, of course," ready to give his expert assessment on the current position, but not before offering his academic comment on the old man, "Mad? Who is mad here? Me? Not me, of course. I am just knowledgeable. To those of lesser intellectual means, the wise ones often appear mad... then, looking at the others, he stops, clears his throat, and starts anew "Well, where was I at? Ah, yes, position... so, this is the x-axis, and this is the y-axis, see? And this, indicated, is the tomographic scale. Now if we assume we have gone from here, 32° x and 44° y to here, 55° x and 67° y, then we would be over there, you can see, yeeees?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

*blink blink* _i do not agree on his personal assesment of his sanity._ thinks earmy to himself.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 1, 2011)

The Professor has no trouble to determine, that the given section of the wall does indeed - assuming the map is correct and there is nothing else in between - lead to the outside of the pyramid.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

"So, There you have it folks."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 1, 2011)

_*rolls eyes*_


----------



## Scotley (Feb 3, 2011)

"So we can escape with a little rest and the proper prayer, but that doesn't nothing to stanch the flow of dark corruption from the top of the structure. Good sir do you know anything of the builders of this structure or its purpose? More importantly do you know anything of it workings? We must stop it."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2011)

Earmy nods his head in agreement at the mention of stopping the flow off poison.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 4, 2011)

*“Alas, I have not been able to leave this place since I came here... sometimes visitors came, and I helped them, but when they left, I never saw them again. I would like to tell you, why I came here, but I do not remember... it's been too long.”*


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

_"Ugh! You see he knows nothing. Let us move on and find out what is going on here."_ Eliath says truly exasperated at the wasted time.
_
"Besides he isn't going anywhere. And neither are we if we listen to him."_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2011)

"Please try to remember this then. We seek to stop the poison flowing out the top of this piramid. If you find or hear of any one else talking of this remember it, please. "


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2011)

*“Remember. Yes, of course. Remember. That will be easy! Thank you for your company. I will have to meditate over it now.”*

The man closes his eyes once more and continues with his meditation, leaving the party to figure out what they will do next. At least they are all together once again.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2011)

Earmy moves off 15 feet and gestures al to follow.(he moves back the way they came)
"We probably just need to let him alone and remember him later. Right now, this place is some sort or maze with the confounded teleportals. We are all here to stop the flow of the defilement above, so I am going to suggest that we keep looking for somethin like stairs up to find 'The Source'. Agreed?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Sounds reasonable to Peabody and myself."  The iguana familiar nods in agreement.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2011)

One thing crosses the mind of those who have studied the map carefully: there are no stairs marked on it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2011)

"I sure hoe one of these teleportals teleports up to another level."


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"As do we!  Lead on, Wise Earmy!  Take us directly to the exit, please?  We just _know_ that you have this knowledge within your un-addled pate!"  Peabody looks, perhaps, a bit less convinced of this than Emagor.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2011)

"Peabody, I think You have a better Idea on this then he does."
Brave and mostly fearless, Earmy moves forward on where to go on the map.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2011)

Eldwyn nods to the old man and follows the others.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


heading to nearest teleportal


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking unenthusiastic, but have nothing else to offer Eliath follows.


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Hanging back just a bit to talk to his bud Eldwyn, Emagor (and Peabody of course) follow along with the others.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2011)

The adventurers move on, turning a few corners until they reach their destination. A deadend. It looks very much like anything else around here. There is nothing special about it. And yet, they know by now, that looks are deceiving. Surely the teleporting magic will reside here much like it did in the other places that have been marked on the map. A quick test with a small rock reassures them, that they are at the right place.

One by one, they walk over it, promptly vanishing and reappearing at another place.

This time, though, it is immediately obvious that they are now in a place that is not part of the map they have found.

“*Hah! I just knew they had to be somewhere!*” Earmy calls out.

Standing in a twenty by thirty feet wide chamber, there is one dominating feature, a stairway leading up to the next level.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2011)

"Stairs, instead of teleporter. I lke this. " He procedes forwar to search for any traps.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2011)

[SBLOCK=Earmy]<riddick>Looks clear!</riddick>[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [SBLOCK=Earmy]<riddick>Looks clear!</riddick>[/SBLOCK]



 Earmy looks carefully and the says , "looks good to me. " he proves his confidence by proceeding carefully and quietly up the steps. He hold his hand up to indicate to the others to hold on for a bit.


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Calm down now, Peabody, don't be so anxious!  Earmy says the way is clear, so let's hang back and let him prove it by going first, that's a good iguana."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

_"Personally I would trust the iguana to do a better job of it._" Eliath says folding his arms and waiting. 

He is about to say something else and then just shakes his head and says, _"Bah! Come on he is far enough ahead. Further and he may disappear without us knowing."_

[sblock=Action] Eliath up second, sword in hand, and about 20 ft behind.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2011)

Earmy continues up until he gets to the top of the stairs to have a looksee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2011)

The stairs lead up to a similar, even though slightly bigger, chamber.

There is a single door, that leads out of it. Otherwise it is empty.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2011)

Earmy motins for every one to join him at the top of the stairs. "I need to check out this room," he says to the first to arrive, " I doubt therre is a trap, but best to be safe."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2011)

Eldwyn moves up the stairs, sling at the ready.


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor moves next to Eldwyn.  He whispers, "Rock, paper scissors?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2011)

*Eldwyn*

The halfling pumps his arm from the elbow three times ending in...

[sblock]Rock[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

The wizard, likewise pumps his arm resulting in...

[sblock]Paper was the random result the d6 gave me.[/sblock]

Peabody snickers....


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

_*sigh* _

Eliath steps forward cautiously while the others play children's games. He keeps a keen eye out for traps as he moves across the room.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2011)

The room seems safe enough. No traps are found or sprung and otherwise it looks just like an empty room with stairs and a door in it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2011)

"It looks clear" Earmy says to the others.


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Hmpf!  So _he_ says!  What do you think, Peabody, should we trust him?"  Peabody the iguana just yawns and shrugs his lizard shoulders.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 12, 2011)

Eliath doesn't wait for the others to follow before exploring the area around the door than checking it.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2011)

"You won Emagor, so I'll follow you." Despite his light tone. Eldwyn has his sling ready as he follows the others.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 15, 2011)

Not finding anything suspicious, despite the pyramid being quite suspicious as a whole, the party advances through the door, finding themselves in a long corridor, that continues for about fourty feet before turning left. Another fourty feet later, the corridor splits, one part going to the right and the other to the left. The right part goes on for about a hundred feet before ending at a wall, but there is a door (let's call it door #1) about half-way on the right side. The other part turns right after maybe thirty feet, then another fourty feet follow with a door left (door #2) and right (door #3) each, and at the end it turns right again. Continuing that way, it turns right once more after thirty feet and left again after another fourty. What follows are about sixty feet of straightness, ending in another door (door #4).


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Someone choose a route and Peabody and I shall follow!"  Peabody, for once, makes no snide faces or gestures.  "You feeling okay, Peabody?"  The iguana remains pensive but passive.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2011)

"I like looking to the right when in a maze" Earmy then heads to the right.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2011)

*Eldwyn*

The Halfling makes an openhanded 'after you' gesture to Earmy and falls into place near the back of the group.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 16, 2011)

Standing before the first door along the right-hand path, and after careful examinations, it is found to be safe to open.

The 30x30 feet chamber that lies beyond is a cross between a Grand Guignol torture chamber and Frankenstein's laboratory. Everything in it seems to be designed to restrain or cause pain. The walls are lined with bottles and flasks filled with bizzare powders, oils, ointments, and draughts. Any magic-user can tell that whoever uses it has an alchemical background. There are signs of recent use.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2011)

Earmy alerts what he knows of the lab, especially the part about it being recently used.


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Yes, I can see that, Earmy.  It would appear that there is a chemist, an alchemist, or a wizard of some skill hereabouts, somewhere."  Peabody looks oddly at home in the laboratory.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

Eliath keeps his sword at the ready._ "Does anything look to be causing the polluting of the river now?" _he asks as he looks around and at the ceiling. 

_"Remember that black goop is coming out of the top of this place."_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2011)

"It looks like this was where someone worked to create the poison."

Thourghly search the lab, looking mostly for information won what was being researcehed here, and if there is any antidote if it is poison.

Take 20 on search for 27


----------



## Thanee (Feb 17, 2011)

Surely someone has worked with poisonous substances here, but the main purpose of this place must be to work on living creatures of various kinds.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

OOC: While Earmy is "taking his twenty," Emagor and Peabody should have plenty of time to sniff around and thoroughly check all the nooks and crannies for any other items of interest, like, say, a secret cubbyhole for spellbooks?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2011)

*Eldwyn*

Eldwyn pales somewhat upon seeing the implements within. "Who ever uses this chamber is one despicable fiend. I pray we bring an end to his use of this room."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

Eliath walks around the room studing the walls before coming back to the front door. He doesn't sure with the other perfering to cover them should something monstrous enter. 

He stands alert rapier in hand.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 19, 2011)

Searching the laboratory doesn't provide anything of immediate use, unless you count weird alchemical equipment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2011)

"Clean this place up, get rid of the torture  . .. .. . things, and it let a  little sunlight in, right nice if you ask me. " Earmy grins as he says this.


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Ugh.  You can have it, Earmy.  We'll pass, thank you all the same."  Peabody makes a valiant attempt to hold his little iguana nose, but fails abjectly due to his lack of thumbs.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

_"Let's head to the other doors, we are close to finding out about the poison in the river."_ Eliath says as he starts for the hallway once more.

He waits only moments before moving quietly ahead of the group towards the second door.


----------



## Leif (Feb 23, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor and Peabody dutifully follow Eliath, who at least _acts_ like he knows where he's going.  Emagor says to Peabody, "This way, then?" to which Peabody replies, "Eeep!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2011)

earmy follows, but at a cautious cistance.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2011)

The party stops when they reach the next doors, one to the left and one to the right.

Listening carefully, they cannot make out any sound. It's quite similar on both sides.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

_"Quicky prepare yourselves,"_ Eliath says as he goes to stand on one side of the door. He waits ready to try and open the door. (#2)


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Making a great show of checking his pouches and his gear, Emagor says, "Pouch?  Check!  Components?  Check!  Dagger?  Check!  Wands?  Check!  Loins Girt?  Check!  Peabody, all set?" "Eeep!" "All set here.  Proceed!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2011)

Not sure what to expect, Earmy will prepare to cast mirror immage, just in case.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2011)

OOC: Ahem... *cough* I just noticed that I looked at the wrong entry for the room description... I will assume, that Earmy didn't cast his spell yet, since there wasn't much to be heard from those two rooms, actually.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2011)

Carefully, the adventurers open the first door, revealing a room about twenty by thirty feet in size. It resembles an alchemist's shop, with shelves lining the walls, filled with all manner of concoctions and ingredients. The wizards spot several useful spell components among the items. In the center of the room is a table littered with more powders, flasks, as well as some papers and a scale.

The papers are covered with alchemical formulae and experiment notes, such as "Subject 213: Progressing well, scars healing, unable to talk yet. Subject 214: Died when treated, failed again", etc.

The room on the opposite side seems to be an extension of the first and has quite similar content.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2011)

*Snag some of the useful compoants*

"Some sort of healing, but failing in the attempt. Strange"


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor will also snag any components that he can use, or even any that are rare or hard to find.  "Oooh, nightshade, toadstools, and shelf fungus.  Let's see what else we can add to the brew, eh, Peabody?"  Peabody continues his uninterested iguana routine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2011)

"Hey peabody, i think i see a fly on his other shoulder." Says earmy, not really looking, but reading some notes that got his attention. "I wonder what the author of these notes were trying to heal his subjets of."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 26, 2011)

Eliath takes guard along the corridor while the wizards sift the wheat from the shaft. When they are finally ready to depart he leads the group along to the next door. (#4)


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2011)

After having refilled their component pouches, including some of the more valuable components, like pearls, as well as some gold, ruby and diamond dust, the adventurers move on along the corridor towards the last door at the end.

Right next to the door, there is a ten-by-ten-foot alcove on the right side.

Thinking about it, the rear wall of the alcove probably connects with the corridor the first door was located in.

When close to the door, a stench similar to that of the river assaults their noses.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

_"I think now you best prepare yourselves for trouble. I don't like the smell of this."_ Eliath says as he checks the sharpness of his blade.


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Yes, Eliath, foul smells aside, the proximity of this alcove to both the river and the foul alchemical laboratory leads me to question whether the alcove itself may play some role in the delivery system for whatever substance is befouling the river.  That _was_ our original mission, was it not?  'To find the source of the contamination of the river, and to stop it at the source'??  Well, it would seem to me that this alcove may very well play some vital role in the completion of that mission."  Peabody gazes at his master with unbridled hero-worship!

[OOC:  I sure hope I'm remembering the mission here correctly!  Or was this on a different mission?  Hmmm, if so, we might kill two birds with one stone!]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

Earmy readies to cast magic mirror incase opf conflict.
(ready action: cast mirror image at first dign of conflict)

duration 5 mins.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2011)

Sensing a conflict is near, Eldwyn prays for the blessings of Urogalan on his companions. He readies his sling.  

OOC: [sblock] Bless: Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects. Duration 6 minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

[sblock=houserules reminder]
It took me a while to find it, but house rules state that spells with 1 minute per level duration last 10 minits pe level.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

Waiting only a few more moments Eliath checks the door to see if it is locked or trapped and then readies to open it.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 3, 2011)

The door opens without a problem, revealing a large room, maybe thirty feet wide and fourty feet deep. The stench is even stronger, now the door is open. The source of it quickly becomes apparant, as the adventurers look into the room. There are four large vats filled with thick, oily black stuff, not unlike that what flows from the fountain at the top of the pyramid. In three of the four vats, humanoid creatures can be seen, resting. They look like lizardmen on first glance, but not quite as natural as they usually are, but somewhat mutated, and they seem to be in great pain. The walls are, once more, lined with shelves containing various powders and liquids.

Since there is no imminent danger, even though those lizardmen do not exactly look friendly, Earmy decides to not yet cast his spell.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"I get the feeling that we should do something vile to these lizardfolk to ensure that whatever 'transformation' they may be undergoing now will not be successful.  Thoughts, anyone?"  Peabody just looks curiosly at the lizardmen, because, hey, he's a curious lizard!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

_"If this is the same foul stuff polluting the river than we have found the source, see if you can find a way to stop it. I will keep an eye on the lizards." _Eliath says cautiously entering and stepping aside to let the others through.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2011)

"Careful, they may be able to underatand us", Whisper Earmy. In a voice loud enough for normal conversation he says to the neares one, "Can you understand me?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"I am a Diviner, so most of my spells will not be of help in dealing directly with the foul substance.  However, perhaps I can learn something about the nature of the stuff...."

Emagor casts _Arcane Sight_ and examines the stuff closely for a full minute, or until he has learned all that he can learn about it.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking into the room, while there is some of the stinking substance here, it is not nearly enough to fuel the fountain coming from the top of the pyramid. There must be more of it somewhere.

Thinking about it, the creatures that were connected to this pyramid, the giant frogs and the fishmen on the riverbank, all of them had no trouble being inside the polluted water, while a normal person would simply die if coming into contact with it for too long.

Apparantly these creatures are mutated in some fashion to be able to survive the contact with that substance. Why they are bathing in it here, you cannot discern, however. Maybe it is part of that process? Maybe it is ‘helping’ them somehow? Or the opposite?

When Earmy talks to the lizardman, he doesn't get a reply, but eventually, the closest one turns his head towards the group, glowering at them.

As Emagor casts his spell, he quickly notices, that there is no magic here. He does notice, however, that there is conjuration magic in the alcove next to the door, not unlike that found where the teleporters on the bottom level of the pyramid were located.


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"The icky stuff in the vats is _not_ magical, but the closet right over there looks to be a teleporter of some sort, the way it is giving a positive reading for conjuration magic."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

Eliath stays on guard, keeping an eye on the strange mutated lizardmen.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2011)

"I don't think there is any thing we can do for them now, but there are other doors we can check and then we can check this alcove."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 9, 2011)

While they are watching the intruders with suspicion, the lizardmen do not jump out of their vats to attack.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2011)

"Let's move on."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

_"Agreed,"_ Eliath says with more disgust than usual (which is alot).


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*



Scotley said:


> "Let's move on."



"Agreed!  Let's find a more hospitable area to explore!"
OOC:  my computer situation is resolved for the moment.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 14, 2011)

Since the teleporter will pretty much be a one-way trip, the party decides to first take a second look at what they found here.

Moving back through the corridors and rooms, they search carefully, to make sure they havn't missed anything. And, indeed, at the end of one corridor, the one containing the door they explored first, which led them to the gruesome surgery room, they find a secret door on one of the walls.

Behind the door, there is more corridor, but it quickly proves to be a dead-end.

However, two things are remarkable about it.

It doesn't have the same monotonous floor color, but is decorated with a rather intricate pattern.

And it contains a large pile of what looks to be mostly junk. Broken furniture, some old weapons and pieces of armor, but also a few sacks with coins as it seems.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2011)

Eldwyn takes a moment cast a brief spell and then examine the collection of junk and the patterns on the wall for magic.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

_"Great we have found the broom closet to this place,"_ Eliath says guarding near the secret door while the others look around.


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Broom closet or not, we'd best take a look at ALL of the items in this junkpile, particularly anything revealed as magic by Eldwyn's spell."

Peabody vigorously nods his agreement.  He's an _agreeable_ iguana, isn't he?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2011)

Earmy will examine the designs on the walls,Looking to see if there might be some sort of clue within.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 16, 2011)

[SBLOCK=Eldwyn]Your search for magical auras reveals that two of the items are actually magic.

One is a scroll, which radiates faint arcane conjuration magic, while the other is a pair of fine leather gloves radiating moderate transmutation magic.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2011)

Eldwyn digs a pair of fine leather gloves and a scroll from the clutter and opens the scroll to see what it is. "I think the gloves might be interesting too if anyone wants to try them."  If no one seems eager, Eldwyn will slip them on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Eldwyn digs a pair of fine leather gloves and a scroll from the clutter and opens the scroll to see what it is. "I think the gloves might be interesting too if anyone wants to try them."  If no one seems eager, Eldwyn will slip them on.




Earmy continues to read the design on the walls and says to Eldwyn, "Careful, I am reading about a warning of gloves of the effeminate here .. .. .. .." A sideways glance from the human shows levity in his mirth filled grin.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 16, 2011)

Examining the walls does not prove very useful, as the pattern only covers the floor. The only thing that is noteworthy about it, however, that it seems deliberately different to the rest of the pyramid.

Apart from the two magic items, there are 400 gp and 1,200 sp in various sacks. The rest is pretty much junk, though.

[SBLOCK=Eldwyn]It's an _Arcane Scroll of Delay Poison_ (Caster Level 4th).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2011)

"it seems the patterns are only uncharacteristic in their existance. i see no thing of note here. i Hoe you found some things of note there."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 23, 2011)

Having stashed the valuables, the group wonders where to go next.

The only obvious exit is the teleporter...


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

_"Well we have little choice in where to go next but the question is who should go first?"_ The elf states as the others finish in the room. _"This last teleporter feels like it might lead somewhere important."_


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"It _feels like_ it might?  And just how did you come to this conclusion?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

_"It's just a warriors feeling,"_ Eliath says defensively. _"I don't think you would have many feelings like that but trust me when I say that I do."
_
He almost ends it there but something has him nervous and when nervous he must lash out at something. _"I would think that with your supposed intelligence you would come to the same conclusion. We have come to the heart of this place and we find a teleporter sitting alone with no others around. It almost screams aloud it is a portal to the inner sanctum and the cause of the poisoning and thus to whomever the poisoner is."_

Almost feeling better after the outburst Eliath nearly (nearly mind you) grins. _"You may go first if you wish to prove my *feelings* wrong."_


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Sheesh, Lighten up some, would you?  Ok, I'll go first."  Emagor and Peabody shall proceed, then.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 24, 2011)

Brave Emagor (with brave Peabody) steps into the alcove, and, unsurprisingly, vanishes.

[SBLOCK=Emagor]Well, it's pretty dark all of a sudden.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Peabody begins to tremble violently.
"Oh, drat, I forgot you're afraid of the dark.  It'll be ok, I'm sure they'll be along right away," Emagor says as he holds Peabody to reassure the frightened iguana.  Emagor takes three steps forward from the point where he appeared to make room for the others to follow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2011)

Earmy walks next into the teleprter with the light source in hand .. .. .. ..


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

Eliath waits to go in last, watching the others shuffle through. His rapier drawn he takes a potion out of his belt pouch. He holds it ready to use. It will  encase him in a shield of faith should things play out as he thinks they might.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 25, 2011)

Once everyone has arrived, the party begins to investigate their new surroundings. They are at one end of a corridor, which turns left and right several times. Slowly, they move on, following the only way they have, until they reach the other end after about three-hundred feet.

[SBLOCK=Eliath]Your keen senses make out some irregularities in the wall to your left maybe fifty feet from the other end. Could that be a secret door?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

_"Hold up a second everyone,"_ Eliath bringing up the rear comments and then heads near the left wall. Everyone seems to just seem him stare at it a few moments... 

_"Think this may be a secret door."_ he states as he checks the floor for clues and/or diverse devices...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

"A secet door, i guesws that makes sense.I would do a lot of hiding of the important stuff behind the most secure of doors."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

_"Well it is somewhere in here," _Eliath says moving his hand caring the potion in a circle._ "Are you adapt at locating traps and getting rid of them if they are present?"_ Eliath taking a step back.

_"I prefer if there is a door here that someone take care of any traps as I have no skill in it myself."_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

Earmy starts taking a look around (disarm divice?)


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"What in blazes are they doing with that blank wall, Peabody?" asks Emagor of the singularly disinterested iguana.  Peabody just shrugs his litle lizard shoulders and licks his eyeball.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 26, 2011)

Carefully searching the wall, Earmy cannot find any traps. He can confirm Eliath's hunch, however, and there is, indeed, a secret door hidden in the wall. It takes a moment to figure out, how to open it, but eventually, it makes way.

Behind the now open wall is a stairway leading upwards in a steep angle.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

"huh. good eyes." With his lanturn in hand Earmy leads the way up, checking for traps first.


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor and Peabody follow along in their proper place in line as the party ascends the horribly, uncomfortably steep steps.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2011)

"Well done!" Eldwyn follows along, happy to be associated with such competent explorers.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 27, 2011)

*The Belly of the Beast ... Wait ... What Beast!? And what Belly?!?*

The stairs lead into a small room, twenty by thirty feet, which is completely empty.

Since there is no obvious exit, the party begins to search for secret doors again, and unsurprisingly, they manage to find one in the wall near the stairs (leading north, at least the party decides, that this must be north, having no reason to believe otherwise).

Behind the door, there is a small corridor, going along the outer wall of the room to the west as well as a short distance ahead, while snaking left and right before coming to another dead-end.

Likewise, with no obvious exit, the search begins... and unveils another secret door (this time leading to the east). Behind the door they can hear strange noises, bubbling of liquids and an occasional hiss.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

Earmy: ready an action-cast shield at first sign of offensive action against him 

one hand empty, the other with the rapier of "stick 'im wit da pointy end".


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2011)

"I sense we are getting close to the answer to the mysteries here. Let's move forward with alacrity." He checks his sling and waits for those in front to open the door.


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Bubbling and hissing sounds...I have a bad feeling about this..."  Peabody tries to shut his eyes and then remembers that lizards don't have eyelids.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2011)

"I have a good feeling, like this is the reason we are in this structure."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 9, 2011)

As they open the secret door, the adventurers can see what lies beyond. A large chamber, which is dominated by strange plumbing constructions, obviously the source of the sound.

In the center of the room a column of black foul water jets up through a clear pipe and out of the roof. Another pipe, which is coming out of the eastern wall, enters the base of the first one, pumping in streams of the foul liquid. All about the room are valves, gauges, petcocks, handwheels and other examples of arcane plumbing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2011)

"Keep an eye out all." Earmy starts following the pipes and valves and such to ascertain the method of shutting down thie abominable  contraption.


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor and Peabody assist Earmy as much as they are able.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 10, 2011)

Eliath takes and finds a spot where he can keep an eye on all the doors. He draws his hand crossbow and loads it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2011)

HM
[sblock] does sot=spot?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2011)

"This is much more elaborate than I expected. Someone really went to a lot of trouble to foul the water here." He gazes about in awe, but alert for trouble.


----------



## Malachei (Apr 15, 2011)

"Oh, this looks interesting!" The Professor looks at the pipes to understand to mechanics and process.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2011)

"Yes, professor, very interesting indeed. How do we shut it down?" He looks at Emigore and rolls his eyes while mouthing the word "interesting".


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Something in your eye there, Earmy? Peabody is very good at solving that problem," and right on cue, Peabody licks his eyeball with his rough lizard  tongue.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2011)

While the adventurers watch the entrances and marvel about the strange construction, a portion of the wall in the north-east slides open, and a huge lizardman the size of an ogre emerges from it.

Apparantly being angry about something he quickly charges in, his sharp claws ready to strike.


OOC: I will draw a map and start combat with initiative rolls and so on tomorrow. Please do not post here for now (once combat starts, only post in the COMBAT thread; I will post a summary for each combat round here, and afterwards posting continues on here as normal).


----------



## Thanee (Apr 17, 2011)

*1348 DR, Day 15 of Mirtul (spring) - evening*

Battle Map - Round 0


*Status:*

Earmy - unscathed
Eldwyn - unscathed
Eliath - unscathed
Emagor - unscathed, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed
Professor - unscathed
Large Lizardman - unscathed

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2011)

*Round 1*

Battle Map - Round 1

Earmy casts a spell to protect himself from harm, and then readies his bow and an arrow to be prepared for the large foe.

"A lizard creature, interesting..." the professor says. Then he realizes the beast wants to attack them, and hastily grabs his hand crossbow, firing a bolt at the enemy. The bolt finds its mark, even though it is not nearly as precise as the gnome is used to, probably he fired it off a bit too quickly. Nonetheless it seems to hurt the lizardman quite a bit, which only makes him even more angry.

With a quick pull of the trigger Eliath sends a small bolt off towards the beast, hoping to wound it further. Its size compared to the creature is almost laughable but Eliath aims for something vital. And indeed, he manages to hit something vital. Unfortunately, it is not part of the lizardman. The bolt flies over his head and strikes a vent sitting there on the ceiling. Immediately upon impact, a sharp hiss can be heard, which slowly gets louder.

His sling already in hand, Eldwyn lets fly at the over-sized lizardman. The halfling hits the creature and further adds to its wounds.

Emagor, putting his faith in his Greater Mage Armor, boldly strides forward toward the lizardman and casts a spell to improve his damage. Realizing, that he won't be able to reach his for, he stops near Eliath and readies himself for the arrival of their enemy.

The lizardman steps forward towards Emagor and Eliath and rips at them both with his sharp claws. He manages to hit both of hits targets and wound them lightly.

Now that he is closer, you can see, that he wears a rusty chain shirt, which looks like it is put together in some kind of patchwork fashion, probably the remains of a number of his past victims.


*Status:*

Earmy - unscathed, _Shield_
Eldwyn - unscathed
Eliath - lightly wounded
Emagor - lightly wounded, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed
Professor - unscathed
Large Lizardman - moderately wounded

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2011)

*Round 2*

Battle Map - Round 2

As his bow is in his hands at the end of his spell and he drew an arrow just moments before, Earmy draws back on his string and shoots the arrow. The arrow hits its mark, but the large creature isn't distracted enough to allow Earmy to aim for a vital spot. Instead, the arrow only lightly wounds the lizardman.

Professor Schnickschnack makes sure he is not within the lizard creature's reach, trying to find a shade to hide, so he can fire another bolt at it. While he cannot fire immediately, he does seem to have successfully removed himself from the beats's focus.

_"Try and surround it,"_ Eliath says to Emagor as the elf steps up. _"It is big and dumb we should be able to bring it down easy enough."_

Eliath steps aside the pains of his wounds fresh in his head. He tries to draw away the creature's attention so Emagor can get in behind it. Then he thrusts at the beast but the point gets caught in some of the finer chains of the gargantuan's armor.

Pleased with his first volley, Eldwyn winds up his weapon again and slings another stone at the big lizardman, which puts a sizable dent into his armor, and causes him to grunt in pain.

Emagor is concentrating too much on the business at hand to have any energy to spare for idle chatter, or to notice the opening, Eliath is providing him with. He attacks the great lizard beast again with his longsword, but the beast's chain shirt catches the blade and prevents any injury from it.

The lizardman attacks the two closest targets, again, Emagor and Eliath. Once more, his sharp claws dig into their flesh, painfully wounding both of them further with his powerful attacks.

To make matters worse, one of the doors on the other side of the room opens, and an older human in robes steps into the doorway.

_“What do we have here? Did some of my experiments actually manage to... Hmm, interesting. I don't think I know you... yet.”_


*Status:*

Earmy - unscathed, _Shield_
Eldwyn - unscathed
Eliath - moderately wounded
Emagor - moderately wounded, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed
Professor - unscathed, hidden
Large Lizardman - moderately wounded
Yarash - unscathed

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2011)

*Round 3*

Battle Map - Round 3

Earmy aims his bow at the large lizardfolk. His arrow is precise despite the distracting movement in the melee, and sinks deep into the brute's side.

Schnickschnack calls out *"Earmy, move away, I'm coming..."* and a moment later, a globe of darkness appears, stretching all around.

Confused as to which way the Professer wants him to move, he heads to the south, hoping for the best. Unfortunately, that means, that he cannot see anything at all right now, as he is within the sphere of darkness created by the gnomish Professor. At least he has walls within reach to guide his step.

Eliath takes a deft step as he tries to get on the other side of the beast. He feints and then stabs at the creature. Distracted just for the moment, the lizardman howls in pain, as Eliath sinks his blade deep into his side.

Eldwyn sings a brief spell and vanishes from sight. 

Emagor, somewhat disheartened by the repeated disappearance of his so-called "friends" apparently leaving him to stand toe-to-toe with the enormous Lizardman all by his poor lonesome self, once again reaches down within his vast stores of testicular fortitude and strikes out at the scaly foe with his sword. Trembling slightly, the blade misses its mark. Peabody merely shudders and cowers against Emagor's neck, whimpering his little iguana whimper.

The lizardman now fully concentrates his attacks on Eliath, ripping the elf's flesh with his massive claws. Despite his visible exhaustion, taxed by the many wounds he sustains, one claw manages to wound Eliath. The elf begins to feel his wounds draining away his strength as well now.

_“Hide and seek we play?”_ The aging man says. _“I don' think so!”_

He casts a spell and aims into the room, a wide grin on his face. The grin vanishes as the spell apparantly has no effect.

_“That is not what it was supposed to do...”_

[SBLOCK=Spellcraft DC 18]_Dispel Magic_[/SBLOCK]


*Status:*

Earmy - unscathed, _Shield_
Eldwyn - unscathed, _Invisibility_
Eliath - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Emagor - moderately wounded, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed
Professor - unscathed, _Blacklight_ (on small item)
Large Lizardman - critically wounded, _exhausted_
Yarash - unscathed

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

Accidental post removed at Thanee's request.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2011)

*Round 4*

Battle Map - Round 4

Earmy carefully moves along the wall until he can see again, and turns his attention back towards the big fight in the center of the room, once he does. He then casts a spell to increase his reflexes.

The Professor slowly moves forward and fires his tiny crossbow at the huge lizardman. The bolt strikes him in a vital spot and the big brute seems visibly weakened now.

Eliath side step up behind the ferocious lizardman. _"You stinking bug-eater! You will wish you had fled with that scaled tail between your legs instead of facing me!"_

His rapier flies out, but in his somewhat weakened state, the elf does not manage to penetrate the tough skin of the lizard.

Eldwyn moves quietly over to Eliath and uses the wand to provide a cure. He feels the healing magic giving him a good amount of his strength back.

Emagor, still not quite realizing Eliath's flanking maneuver, which finally comes into effect, boldly strides into his thrust at the great lizardman's vitals! Peabody cowers most effectively. At the incredibly loud noise, the tiny lizard dares to take a peek, seeing the much larger lizard on the ground and his master staring at his sword in disbelief.

_“Ok, now the playing stops!”_ proclaims Yarash the Wizard. He raises his arms in an arcane gesture and speaks words of power. A tiny flaming ball races towards the center of the room and bursts into fire, spreading everywhere. Earmy is somewhat glad to have taken the Professor's advice earlier and backed off, since he is spared from the flames, as is the gnome himself. The other adventurers and even Peabody are scorched badly, yelping out in pain. Only Emagor seems to have had some luck and evaded the worst of the fireball. As the flames settle, Eliath is lying on the ground. The large lizardman is burnt beyond hope.


*Status:*

Earmy - unscathed, _Shield_, _Cat's Grace_
Eldwyn - critically wounded, _exhausted_, _Invisibility_
Eliath - dying
Emagor - severely wounded, _fatigued_, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - severely wounded, _fatigued_
Professor - unscathed, _Blacklight_ (on small item)
Large Lizardman - dead
Yarash - unscathed

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2011)

*Round 5*

Battle Map - Round 5

Earmy hustles around the darkness to place himself within reach of the errant wizard.

The Professor waits for his allies to make their moves, planning to cover them with his darkness sphere.

Ignoring his own wounds for the moment, Eldwyn uses the wand to try and save Eliath. The elf opens his eyes, still looking a bit scorched, but at least he is conscious again.

The great lizardman having gone down to defeat, Emagor was just about to gloat to Peabody, when the _fireball_ erupted around them, leaving both him and the iguana horribly scorched.  "I say, Peabody, let's get the hell out of here!" says Emagor, to which Peabody halfheartedly responds with a weak voice, "Eeep?"

Emagor withdraws from the combat as expeditiously as he can safely do so, and as cautiously as he can heading for a protected spot at the rear of the party for now.

Once his allies have moved, the Professor steps forward, covering everything and all in darkness, much to Earmy's dismay, who has so carefully avoided the sphere of darkness. At least, their opponent won't have it any easier to see. The sound of his hand crossbow firing a bolt can be heard, followed by the distinctive grund of pain coming from the wizard.

From where Yarash was standing, a voice can be heard in the darkness. _“Great, just great. These bugs are tougher than I thought...”_ followed by arcane words of power, but the spell he cast has no noticeable effect.


*Status:*

Earmy - unscathed, _Shield_, _Cat's Grace_
Eldwyn - critically wounded, exhausted, _Invisibility_
Eliath - severely wounded, fatigued, prone
Emagor - severely wounded, fatigued, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - severely wounded, fatigued
Professor - unscathed, _Blacklight_ (on small item)
Large Lizardman - dead
Yarash - moderately wounded, _some spell effect_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2011)

OOC:  The map shows Emagor as rather exposed.  This is not what I intended, and the text posted seems to indicate that ALL of the party if within darkness.  Is that not the case?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2011)

*Round 6*

Battle Map - Round 6

_“Huh? Where am I?”_ Eliath says to himself as his eyes open and the pain of his wounds tell him he is alive. _“Did I fall down a hole or something?”_

_“HELLO! Is anyone there?”_ he calls out as he starts to stand.

"Blast it professor." Earmy moves to a spot to strike where he last knew where the wizard was. Stabbing blindly, he does notice, that his blade connects, he just isn't entirely sure with what.

_“Earmy? Is that you?”_ Eliath asks hearing the man's voice. _“Oh no! I think I'm blind!”_

_“Relax, relax,”_ the voice of the professor can be heard. _“We all are... well you all are, anyways... but on the plus side, he is, too.”_

Weary from his grevious wounds, Eldwyn calls upon the magic of the wand once more for his own benefit this time. While he doesn't feel good still, he does feel significantly better.

Knowing of no enemies nearby, and certainly not seeing any in the magical darkness, Emagor stands ready to react swiftly to any stimulus, but initiates no further action at this time. Peabody now has a headache, so he shakes his iguana head from side to side trying to clear it, and peers intently into the impenetrable darkness.

Arcane incantations can be heard in the darkness ahead, then *chuck* _“Aaahhhr... Blast!”_ Then it is mostly silent for a second followed by a gnomish giggle.

_“Yes, yes, Earmy, he is right there, right in front of you!”_


*Status:*

Earmy - unscathed, _Shield_, _Cat's Grace_
Eldwyn - severely wounded, fatigued, _Invisibility_
Eliath - severely wounded, fatigued
Emagor - severely wounded, fatigued, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - severely wounded, fatigued
Professor - unscathed, _Blacklight_ (on small item)
Large Lizardman - dead
Yarash - severely wounded, fatigued, _some spell effect_

[smallcaps]Combat Declarations[/smallcaps]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2011)

*Round 7*

Battle Map - Round 7

Guided by the words of the Professor, Earmy takes a stab in the dark towards the wizard. His blade connects with something and the resulting shriek tells him he has hit someone... hopefully the right one!

Eliath keeps his sword up and takes a step in the dark. It is hard to keep up a good defense when you can't see but the elf tries his best.

Eldwyn fumbles in his pouch for a coin and then prays for illumination upon it and rolls it in the general direction he think the wizard might be. While the spell was successful, there is no visible effect. The darkness prevails.

Emagor continues to wait for better times, or better vision, or both. His fellow lizard familiar knows the feeling rather well.

*twoing*

There is a thumping noise, as if a body has fallen to the ground.

_“I think we might have him!”_ the Professor proclaims, and a moment later, everyone can see again.

Yarash, the evil wizard, is lying on the ground, blood flowing freely from his many wounds, illuminated by a nearby coin, that shines like a torch.

*The combat is over!*


*Status:*

Earmy - unscathed, _Shield_, _Cat's Grace_
Eldwyn - severely wounded, fatigued, _Invisibility_, _Light_ (on coin)
Eliath - severely wounded, fatigued
Emagor - severely wounded, fatigued, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - severely wounded, fatigued
Professor - unscathed, _Blacklight_ (on small item)
Large Lizardman - dead
Yarash - dead


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking around the battlefield, the adventurers find no perceivable threat in the immediate vincinity. There is, however, still the room in the south-eastern corner of the upper pyramid's level, the one that seems to be the source of the foul, black fluid flowing out of its top.

The room in the north-eastern corner, from where the wizard had emerged, is a small appartement or study. It contains a bed, a wardrobe, a desk, and a large chest.

The now dead wizard himself carries a wand, three potions, a ring, and he also has a small feather on him.

[SBLOCK=Detect Magic]All of the above-mentioned items radiate magic.
_wand_ (faint enchantment)
_potion_ (faint conjuration)
_potion_ (faint conjuration)
_potion_ (faint transmutation)
_ring_ (moderate universal)
_feather_ (moderate conjuration)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2011)

OOC: Does the above post take into account that we will have searched the body and area? And then are ready to move on?

Eliath grunts as he sees the dead huge lizardman. _"I shouldn't have let that thing get the better of me. If we are to survive than I need to hone my combat skills even further than my instructors intended."_

During the lull in activity he asks who it was that helped save him. When he finds out it was Eldwyn he thanks the healer with a hand shake and a rare smile.

_ "I hope to return the favor. Although I pray that such a thing never happens to you."_ he says in an awkward way.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2011)

OOC: It's just the wizard... and the lizardman, who doesn't have anything noteworthy.


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor takes immediate interest in the wand.  "Now, let's see here, Peabody, if we can't figure out what this here stick can do!"

OOC:  Pretty sure spellcraft will be called for, so that's rolled here.  Anything else I need to do?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2011)

Eldwyn picks up his coin and then uses the wand his still has in his hand on himself and his three wounded companions. "That was decidedly unpleasant." He then sits down at the wizard's desk to have a drink from his water skin and catch his breath. "Let me just recover for a moment and we'll see about shutting off that filth that's flowing out of this place. I wonder if there are any notes on how it works." He pokes about looking for a spellbook and any other papers that might be in the study.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 15, 2011)

Earmy searches about looking for the hut off valve by following the device's paths.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2011)

Emagor looks at the wand more closely, finding a rune inscribed on it, which he identifies as "_paralyze_". And there are three more arcane runes in a different style, which probably form the verbal activation sequence for the wand.

Eldwyn uses the healing wand to mend the many wounds sustained by himself and his allies. After the fourth use, the wand is empty, its magic spent forever.

Earmy has no trouble following the pipes to the wall of the south-eastern room, where it goes right through. Whatever mechanism there is, must be inside that room. When he listens at the wall or the door, he can make out the rattling of chains, grunts of exertion and the splashing of liquids, then a thump. There is also a creaking noise to be heard occasionally.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2011)

*Status:*

Earmy - unscathed, _Shield_, _Cat's Grace_
Eldwyn - unscathed, _Invisibility_, _Light_ (on coin)
Eliath - lightly wounded
Emagor - moderately wounded, _Greater Mage Armor_
Peabody - unscathed
Professor - unscathed


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 15, 2011)

"Psst, I hear people moving in here" he says in a whisper.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor casts _Detect Magic_ on the wand trying to gain a more complete understanding of its workings.  Peabody looks on with keen iguana interest.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2011)

OOC: For _Detect Magic_ results, see the post right after the combat with the spoiler box labeled "Detect Magic".


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*



Thanee said:


> OOC: For _Detect Magic_ results, see the post right after the combat with the spoiler box labeled "Detect Magic".



OOC:  hrm, uh, yeah, I was hoping against hope that a second casting might reveal more information.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2011)

OOC: Nope, sorry. You will need _Identify_ for that. Though you do have a lot more information than you typically would have already.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Nope, sorry. You will need _Identify_ for that. Though you do have a lot more information than you typically would have already.




and that would require a 100 gp pearl.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2011)

The Professor begins to curiously move over to where Earmy is listening.

_“People you say? What kind of people? More guards? Prisoners? Some more of his horrific experiments?”_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 17, 2011)

"shhhh, i hear the rattle of chains, so possible prisoners. If there are prisoners, there may be guards. Although the lizard might have been the guard."


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*



Thanee said:


> OOC: Nope, sorry. You will need _Identify_ for that. Though you do have a lot more information than you typically would have already.



OOC:  And for that, I thank the gracious DM!


Scott DeWar said:


> and that would require a 100 gp pearl.



OOC:  It would also require that our Diviner have that spell prepared, which he does not.  Unless some one of you _lesser_ wizards can perform the operation?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

Eliath takes up a position in a dark corner when there is mention of people or "things" about. He tries to get the professors attention and motion for him to be quiet while he tries to listen.

Unable to do that he stands rapier in hand and waits to see if anyone else hears anything.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2011)

Being silent and listening, you can confirm what Earmy has said. There definitely seems to be some activity in that room.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2011)

Earmy looks about for a door. 







*OOC:*


 is the only passage out the one where the wizard came from?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2011)

Earmy easily sees that there are two seperate rooms, the study/bedroom in the north-east, where the wizard came from, and which has two doors; and the room with the strange noises in the south-east, which has one door and the strange pipeline coming out of its wall.

On the other side of the level, there is the room with the stairway, which they used to get here, and the small guard room, where the oversized lizardman emerged from.

Other than that, and a lot of pipes, vents and wheels, as well as the obvious pipeline, through which the black stuff is pumped through the top of the pyramid, there is nothing around.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2011)

Pointing to the south wall Earmy says,"We need to get in there quicky!" he heads into the wizards room and examines the door to the room for traps.

[sblock=Dm only]
the following skills are increased by 1 to the appropiate listed numbe4r for the level up
Balance (Dex)		     5	
Bluff (Cha)		     2
Climb (Str)		     8
Disable Device (Int)	     6	
Gather Information (Cha)   3
Knowledge (Int)		
   (Arcana)		     4
Listen (Wis)		     5
Move Silently (Dex)	     5
Open Lock (Dex)	     5
Search (Int)		     5
Spot (Wis)		     5	
Tumble (Dex)		     5
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

Eliath follows after reloading his hand crossbow. The elf wonders if the group should follow the pipeline to it's source, and voices this quietly.
_
"Are you going to follow the pipe Earmy? I believe we should find a way to seal it or stop the flow of that black gunk."_ he says in near a whisper when he falls in line.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2011)

Whatever the source of the black stuff is, that gets pumped through the pipeline, it is very likely inside the room, Earmy is pointing to.

Examining the door leads him to the conclusion, that it is not trapped at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 20, 2011)

"Eliath, we need to shut this pipe down at it source. There is too much to just seal it off. This poison needs to be stopped."


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Agreed, Earmy!  Let us enter yon portal and see if the source will be revealed to us now, or if we must continue our search."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2011)

"Onward," adds Eldwyn with a nod and a sweep of his arm encouraging the others forward.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2011)

Opening the door reveals a thirty by thirty foot chamber, a similar size to Yarash's study. Three lizardmen are working in the room. Two are dumping the content of heavy barrels into a large vat, that occupies the center of the room. The black contaminant leaves no doubt what this foul stuff is. The third is working a bellows punp, which forces the fluid into the pipeline, that goes through the wall and then towards the top of the pyramid, where it spills into the river. All three are shackled and fastened by long chains to the wall. They have cuts, most likely from a lash, across their backs. As the door opens, they recoil instinctively, in fear of what might come.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2011)

Eldwyn speaks to the lizardmen in common, "We have slain the wizard and come to free you and end this evil practice." If they do not seem to understand he tries in halfling and dwarven.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking to Eldwyn, Earmy will try draconic after the three attempts in the other languages.


----------



## Leif (Aug 22, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor will ask Peabody the iguana, "Peabody, do you know what tongue Lizardmen usually speak?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 22, 2011)

The lizardmen are a bit reluctant at first, but as Eldwyn mentions the dead wizard and the prospect of freedom, they apprantly understand the common tongue, they drop what they are holding and slowly come closer, and thank you a thousand times for what you have done, the glimmer of hope showing in their eyes.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

Eliath gives a disgusted look at the lizardfolk but says nothing. He keeps on guard should the "grateful" beast try anything.
_
"Does anyone see a way to prevent this contraption from being used again in the future. Or should we simply destroy it?"_ the elf asks the others.


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"By all means, let's destroy it if we can!  But let's not forget to save some evidence of the destruction so that we can collect the bounty for doing so."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2011)

You think that, once the river is clear again, and the last of the pollutants have swept into the Moonsea, it should be quite a proof of what you have done. But it's always good to be safe (you never know who else might try to claim the reward for the deed).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2011)

"Is there a list of what and how much  it takes to make this foul concoction? That might be good enough proof."


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Nay, that might only prove that some _other_ foul villain could do this to the land again."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2011)

"Is there something else that was mentioned to you that might be a better choice?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"I think perhaps we should worry first about stopping the flow of filth and then worry about the steps to follow.  I may have been getting ahead of myself before, sorry."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2011)

"I think we have stopped the flow. They were filling that vat and using a bellows to pump it out. stop the combination of ingredients and there is nothing to pump out. the bellows has stopped as well. As for proof, we can behead the wizard and bring the proof back from his writings that we have confiscated this far."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

_"Gruesome and not proof,"_ Eliath states crossing his arms. _"There must be a reason why he was doing this. Maybe a journal or notes would be better. Or..."_

Eliath thinks a moment then says in shock._ "How do we get out of here! I was just thinking if we were to beat the flow of black poison to the city and tell them it would soon end then that would prove we had accomplished the deed. But how do we get out of this place? It doesn't exactly have a front door."_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2011)

"Well, perhaps some proof to the lizard folk here is the first order. I need to unshackle them, then maybe they can help us with the proof we  need." He pulls  out his picks and points to the shacksles. in draconic he says, "let me free you"


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Also speaking Draconic, Emagor says to the captive lizard men, "Can you tell us about the ones who chained you here?  Where are they now?"  [Peabody wishes that he knew Draconic.  Heck, he wishes he was a Dragon!]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2011)

The lizardmen offer any assistance they can to Earmy, so he can free them from their shackles.

The party talks to them for a while, learning that they have been enslaved here for quite some time now. They know about the horrible experiments, Yarash has been doing on their kin and others, and they are sure that they would have suffered that very same fate themselves, eventually.

Even though, they were used for hard labor here, they are not dumb and have observed a lot of details over time, hoping to eventually make use of their knowledge in an attempt to get free.

One very important thing they have seen is, that the wizard has a teleporting pad in his study, which he used to get out. They also know of a secret door in his study, which leads to the outside of the pyramid. There are other captives in here, and they wish to free them, too. They know how to do it, and now that the wizard's might has been broken and he is no threat anymore, they are sure, that they will be fine.

Searching Yarash's study reveals the teleporter and the secret door, as well as two interesting books. His spellbook (details will be added to the INFO thread soon) and a journal, which details his gruesome plans. Apparantly he was trying to build an army of mutated fishmen and other aquatics, in order to dominate the Moonsea eventually. His plans were laid out for decades, he was already working on them for about three. The contamination was meant to destroy the natural balance of the region, leaving his adapted creatures in the superior position. And with hundreds or thousands of them, he would be the supreme master of the region. There are also a lot of valuables there, which total about thirty thousand gold pieces.

Stopping the pumps is not difficult with the help of the lizardmen, who know how to operate them. They can be safely destroyed now. The black stuff was created by some sort of alchemical process by Yarash himself, the lizardmen do not know much about this, and there have been no notes. Hopefully, the wizard has taken the knowledge with him to his grave.

In order to thank the adventurers for their freedom, the lizardmen pledge the assistance of their tribe to them. They live in the swamps many days to the north-east from Phlan. While they will probably be of little use for the tasks inside Phlan, they can offer a safe camp in the wilderness, if needed, and their chieftain is very old and wise and has seen a lot of things. He has been here even before the dragon army raided the region. Maybe he will be able to offer some valuable information.

The lizardmen teach the adventurers a secret word, which to them means 'Special Friend'. They shall speak it loudly while they approach their settlement, and no harm shall come to them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


take 20 to open the shackle locks?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yep. They are gone.

Actually, you guys are done there. Unless anything holds you, you could wrap it up and head back now.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

_Ahhh! Fresh air!" _Eliath exclaims as the group moves out of the pyramid and into the sun once more. _"It felt like we were down there forever instead of a few hours."_

He helps in the search (and makes sure to collect at least his half of the treaure) and then freeing of the other prisoners. When the lizardman tell of their assistance he nods in acceptance._ "One can not have to many friends when it comes to battling evil."_

He then looks over all the others. _"And since one can not have to many friends, I would like to join the rest of you in any further undertakings. If you will have me."_


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Getting a little greedy there, aren't you?" says Emagor as Eliath grabs fully half of the loot.  "Our usual practice is to share equally in any treasure that we find."  "I can't speak for everyone, but Peabody and I would be happy to count you among the group. One thing, though, we've got to have a serious talk about you bogarting the treasure like that."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2011)

"I would welcome you friend Eliath. We will need to find an equitable way to divide the spoils and our reward once we return to the city. I would also suggest that we acquire a new wand or two for healing. I exhausted the one we've been using. We seem to get hurt with disturbing frequency. Perhaps a protective item or two would be in order as well?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

_"I only meant to make sure we collected everything of value, Master Gnome. I would be sure to add it to the spoils once we set about dividing them up."_  Eliath says with a slight cough.

_"Let's return to the city then. If I remember correctly they had more "jobs" for an enterprising group."_


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2011)

Peering outside through the secret door, the adventurers notice that it is quite dark already. They must have been in here for several hours, and it was afternoon already when they arrived.

Also, there is one little problem with the exit. It is rather high above the ground and there are no stairs or steps or anything. Just the smooth stone exterior of the pyramid. It should be possible to skid down there, but it does seem a little risky.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*



HolyMan said:


> _"I only meant to make sure we collected everything of value, Master Gnome. I would be sure to add it to the spoils once we set about dividing them up."_  Eliath says with a slight cough.
> 
> _"Let's return to the city then. If I remember correctly they had more "jobs" for an enterprising group."_



"Who are you calling a gnome, anyway," asks Emagor the human wizard?  Peabody just shrugs.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


how far down is it?





 Earmy pulls out a coil of rope, then a second and a third and a forth. he starts tying all the coils together. He then looks for something to loop around.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Leif said:


> "Who are you calling a gnome, anyway," asks Emagor the human wizard?  Peabody just shrugs.




OCC: That's what I get for not having the RG linked in my subscriptions. If there is an RG?

Eliath looks at the human confused._ "Sorry did I say gnome? You do remind me of an illusionist I once knew. And he was always trying to make himself taller."
 _


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2011)

OOC: Doh, I really meant to update this a good while ago already... sorry for the delay! 


Earmy has no trouble finding something suitably sturdy to attach the rope to, there is plenty machinery around. With about fifty feet of rope, he manages to provide the means to get down to the island without too much trouble and risk of injury.

One by one, the adventurers descent along the outer wall of the pyramid, careful not to slip and fall. When they are all at the bottom, they breathe a sigh of relief, finally being able to leave that wretched place.

The thought of having really accomplished something here soon sets in, when they look up to the top of the pyramid and see the lack of the foul, black fountain; the beginning of a long process that will eventually bring back life to the riverside and the river itself.

The makeshift raft they used to get to the island is still there, and it is no problem to get back to the other side again.

From there, the party begins the long walk (or ride) back to Phlan.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2011)

*1348 DR, Day 16 of Mirtul (spring)*

Since it was going dark already, after they had crossed the river, the adventurers only travelled for about an hour before making camp for the night.

On the next morning, they continue their journey southwards along the Barren River.

It is almost afternoon, when they come to the area with the strange mounds again. Nothing has changed here, really, from the first time they saw them.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2011)

*1348 DR, Day 17 of Mirtul (spring)*

Having left the area of the strange mounds behind them, the adventurers have made camp a few hours later.

On the following day, they travel the rest of the distance southwards along the Barren River, until the familiar sight of the ancient city of Phlan comes into view.

On the evening, they set over the river with the help of one of the ships, and thus are finally back in the civilized portion of the city.

Near the harbor, they notice a few interesting-looking market stands that are just being packed up, unfortunately, but the merchant - who is apparantly selling all kinds of magical merchandise, the type adventurers might consider handy - reassures them, that he will be back at this place in the morning.

It's getting dark already, so the party returns to the Bitter Blade, where they have their rooms. While they have important news for the Council, they probably will only find it closed at this hour, so it has to wait until the next morning as well.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2011)

"Given the hour I say we find ourselves a hot meal and a cold drink. Perhaps a bath would be in order before we present ourselves to the council," he adds wrinkling his nose at his road weary companions.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2011)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Oh, I don't know, I don't think that I require a bath just now," says Emagor.  Peabody raises an iguana eyebrow and tucks his nose under a foreleg.  "Really? Oh, very well, ok, then, but I warn you that if I melt it's all _your_ fault!"  With that, Emagor retires to bathe thoroughly, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2012)

ooc Ping! Back to Earmy's salt mine!

ic: Earmy drags himself to his room after calling for a bath to be readied.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2012)

*1348 DR, Day 19 of Mirtul (spring)*

The night passes and the comfort of sleeping in an actual bed gives the adventurers the feeling as if they have rested for months.

After breakfast, it is time to decide on what to do with the day.

A few options are immediately obvious:

Inform the Council of what they found out and achieved on their mission.

Spend their fortunes at the market stand in the harbor, that is selling magical merchandise.

Decide on a new mission to undertake.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Shouldn't we go report to the Council immediately," suggests Emagor?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2012)

"Agreed, let us visit the council, collect our reward, sell and shop a bit and then consider our next job."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2012)

"Sounds good to me." replies Earmy.


----------



## Malachei (Apr 16, 2012)

"Well, well, well met, again. That was a confusing dream I had last night... I was talking to myself all the time... while you where talking to other people. Funny thing to do. Well, but we were not in the same room, as well. I was in another room, you know. Away. Far away. Well. Never mind." 

The professor absent-mindedly scratches his eyebrows. "Yes, that sounds like a good idea."


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Come on, Professor, we were just about to visit the Council, looking for our next job," says Emagor.   Peabody the Iguana just nods sagely.

Emagor leads the way to the Council.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2012)

"yes professor, let us  be on our way."


----------



## Malachei (Apr 30, 2012)

"Excellent, let us go," the professor nods, more to himself than to the others, and absentmindedly starts to walk towards where he supposes the council hall is. His short legs quickly enter a trot, and after a moment, he turns around, asking "Are you coming, as well?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2012)

Earmy lets loos with a soft chuckle and says accurately, "its the other way professor."


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor shades his eyes with his hand and shakes his head, while  Peabody  just quietly snickers.    His 'moment' past, Emagor raises his eyes to Professor SchnickScnack and says, "As I was saying, Professor, if youll step this way we shall be there in a trice."


----------



## Malachei (May 1, 2012)

The professor stands still for a moment, looking at Earmy, then at Emagor, without blinking. Then blinks twice, opens a belt pouch, and brings forth a map. Looking at it, he states "Incredible: the compass is the other way around." Shaking his head, he follows the others. As he folds the map to put it back into his pouch, you can see its headline read _The Far Realms of Golarion_.


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2012)

Eldwyn follows as well eager to collect their latest reward.


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2012)

And so the small band of adventurers heads to the City Hall, where the Council meets and where the various missions that are crucial in the retaking of Phlan are posted.

A quick look at the board shows nothing new, though there is still enough left to do for sure.

When they hear about the unbelievable tale of the strange pyramid and the crazy wizard, and furthermore learn that the poisoning of the river has come to an end, even though it will take some days for it to show this far downriver, the Council is more than willing to not only hand the adventurers the promised reward for finding the source of the poisoning, but raise it to five times as much, for actually removing it as well.

They are each handed a small purse with 500 platinum pieces inside for their heroic deed.


----------



## Malachei (May 4, 2012)

The professor quickly stashes away the purse, muttering something about "research funding". He smiles happily at the council members, whom he regards as a fitting audience for his account of events. 

Then, he interrupts himself, asking "Library? Did somebody mention a library? Well, wonderful coincidence that I can say I am an expert in all things librarian." He opens his backpack and proudly presents no less than twelve books. "Just the reserves, of course."


----------



## Thanee (May 21, 2012)

On the way back, Eldwyn and Emagor fill the Professor and Earmy in on the events of Mantor's Library. There was a madman talking about strange things. He wanted to warn them, not to go on the hill, and said that he was wrapped in fire and so cruel. _The big one, the evil one. In the castle of flowers. He is not human, I tell you, not at all. He is coming, IT IS COMING!_ Those were his words.

They also found a number of books, which are now with the council (see INFO - last post, day 12).

There are still dangers expected in the library, however. While they killed the basilisk, that had turned one of their allies to stone, there are strange things lurking in the library's garden still. A small group of kobold outcasts had warned them about those.


A bit later, the small band of adventurers finds themselves back at the harbor and looking at the magical merchandise presented by a wizard merchant this time. He has quite a few items to offer, but also promises he can get more within a tenday, if he knows what his customers need.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


 i posted a possible course of events to occur int the ooc thread, namely division of treasure


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> i posted a possible course of events to occur in the ooc thread, namely division of treasure











*OOC:*


Even though it's in the OOC thread, I posted my IC response, too.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2012)

OOC:  Wasn't being a smart @$$ DeWar, it honestly seemed strange to me to be making an IC post in the OOC thread, but it also seemed to strangely 'fit' to speak in Emagor's voice for that post.  I believed at the time that I was the only confused soul who had reversed the roles of the threads -- are you suggesting that you did so, too?


----------



## Malachei (May 26, 2012)

The professor turns around and wonders, "do you also hear the strange voice coming from nowhere?" He draws his crossbow and aims in several directions. "Show yourself, ghost!" With a more elaborate voice, he explains, "Probably lurking on the ethereal plane. We better take care."


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor just rolls his eyes at the Professor's words, but secretly hopes that the Noble Academician is mistaken.   Perhaps he is just constipated?

(Peabody snifs the air near the Professor's seat, and confirms the absence of that region's customary odors.)


----------



## Malachei (May 31, 2012)

The professor curiously looks at Peabody. He reaches into his pocket and brings forth a crusty, crumbly cookie.

"Here, good familiar, sweet cookie," he offers the cookie to Peabody in babytalk.


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Never one to disdain a proffered delicious delicacy, despite the condescending baby talk, Peabody gratefully accepts the cookie from the professor, and looks at Emagor haughtily, as if to say, _"Why don't YOU give me more treats??"_

Emagor is nonplussed by this, and simply says, "Smoke 'em while you've got 'em, Furball," even though Peabody has rough, leathery lizard skin rather than fur.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2012)

Eldwyn examines the items offered and considers. "You have some fine merchandise here. But I'm in the market for something rather unusual. A mithril breastplate sized for one of my race and preferably enchanted as well. A crystal of energy assault would also be of great use to me. Wands of curative magic would also be of interest to us as a group I should think."


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"This crystal you mention, I am not familiar with it.  Do you suppose that their might be similar items that would be of use to me?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 3, 2012)

"Perhaps, such crystals add to the power of weapons and armor, so they are generally favored by more martial characters. Because of my diminutive size and strength, I think it would be a good way to enhance my slinging. In addition to the library we may also choose to cleanse the undead from the graveyard eventually. There are crystals than can make weapons and armor more effective against undead as well."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2012)

Earmy's ears are bent toward he conversation.


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*



Scotley said:


> "Perhaps, such crystals add to the power of weapons and armor, so they are generally favored by more martial characters. Because of my diminutive size and strength, I think it would be a good way to enhance my slinging. In addition to the library we may also choose to cleanse the undead from the graveyard eventually. There are crystals than can make weapons and armor more effective against undead as well."



" 'MORE martial??'  I am trained as a fighter as well as a wizard, you know, Eldwyn."  "The fact that I don't wear armor as a rule does not diminish my skill with a sword."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2012)

Eldwyn reddens slightly. "I meant no insult." He considers before speaking again lest he put his furry foot even further into his mouth. "Certainly I was thinking of the armor crystals, an extra for your sword would be logical." He turns back to the magic seller eager to change the subject. "Now what does this wand do?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Quite alright, my good halfling.  Say, is there a crystal for armor that will work on a cloak?  Or, perhaps you have a _Cloak of protection_?  And would such a crystal function on a _Cloak_ of that type?"


----------



## Malachei (Jun 5, 2012)

The professor was about to start a lecture on the properties of magical items, but then gets carried away: 

"One of my most-often cited works, _Magic Items on the Body_, was just a short treatise on the _body slot affinity problem_ and how it reflects in item creation. I had never expected it would spur such a huge scholarly debate. There was even a commentary from this guy from Shadowdale, but this one is clearly more a practical-minded fellow, and not a true scholar."

He shrugs and arranges his glasses. About to set off on a major rant on the relevance of _theoretical magical studies_, somehow a hint of reflection outpaces him, and he realizes this is actually a _distribution_ problem. Distribution, the non-mathematical kind, was taught by a colleague, a greedy dwarf (_is there another kind?_, the professor thinks) named Burgen Volldampf. 

When Schnickschnack had carefully and cautiously hinted at a connection between their fields and possible cooperation, the dwarf had just stared at him, with a deep frown, for a very long time, and then made a throat-clearing sound that Schnickschnack still, after so many years, finds akin to a troll's, when they spot something they'd like to have for dinner. 

The gnome shudders in remembrance, and quickly opens a book to distract himself.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2012)

The merchant responds to the various questions, the adventurers have.

_“I am from the Dalelands, my friend, and there are quite a few halfling adventurers there, so I should have no trouble getting you a fitting armor. I'm afraid, I do not have one with me, but I can get one here in a matter of days. We will just have to have a clear idea on what kind of enchantments you are looking for, and I will see what I can do.

As for the crystals, that should be no problem either. I have a small selection here with me, and I can get others, too.

Those crystals require a weapon or a suit of armor to work their magic, alas, cloaks won't do. A protective cloak, however, I have right here. This one is only with a minor enchantment, but quite affordable at one thousand gold pieces, and the one over there is a bit stronger, but also the price is four times higher.

That wand... heh, that one isn't enchanted at all, or anymore, I might say. I just keep it for sentimental value and as a pointing device. It is not for sale.”_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2012)

Earmy inquires of the merchant the possibility of finding someone to do som weapon and armor enchantment.

[wishing to enchant mitral chain shirt to +2 for 4000 gp]
[wishing to enchant rapier to ghost touch for 6000 gp]
[wishing to purchase the following scrolls:

BITE OF THE WERERAT [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
CHAIN MISSILE [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
RAINBOW BLAST [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
RESONATING BOLT [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
RUST RAY [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
STEELDANCE [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
Fireball [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
Lightning Bolt [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
Keen Edge [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
Rainbow Blast [level 3 cost: 375 gp]

total cost: 3750 gp

[wishing to purchase the following items
everlasting rations (MIC PG 160) cost 350 gp
Sepulchral Vest (MIC PG 133) cost 2000 gp
Boots of agile leaping (MIC PG 76) cost 600 gp
Belt of hidden pockets (MIC PG 74) cost 5000 gp

total for wish list 21,700 gp


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2012)

The merchant takes Earmy's order and ensures him, that he can bring those items with him during his next visit in a few days. For the further enchanting of the weapons and armor, he mentions a wizard, who lives here, and who should be able to help him with that task. His name is Denlor, and he lives in a small tower in the civilized parts of New Phlan.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2012)

Earmy smiles and thanks him. He parts to head to the tower of Denlor.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance (and Peabody)*

"Mind if we join you, Earmy?  Betcha this bloke's got something I want, too."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2012)

"Sure, present company is appreciate."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2012)

It is not a very long walk from the harbor to the wizard's tower, New Phlan is only a small portion of the whole city and everything is fairly close together there.

When the adventurers knock on the door, an older man in robes opens after a moment and the wizard Denlor welcomes them to his tower.

After Earmy explains the kind of enchantments he wishes to enlist his aid for, the wizard ensures him, that this is very well in his capability and that he can certainly take his armor and weapon and enchant it further (for the usual price, of course).

He then asks, if there is anything else he can do.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2012)

"I believe my associates are in need of simalr services."


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance (and Peabody)*

"I'd like to have another dose of enchantment added to my sword, and perhaps my bracers as well.  Actually, I tend to place a higher priority on the bracers than I do the sword, come to think of it."  Peabody looks on with singular disinterest, and issues forth a lizard yawn.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2012)

After everything has been described in detail, Denlor bids farewell to the adventurers so he can get to work (or get a cup of tea, who knows what actually happens behind the closed doors of his wizard tower).

The coming days are mostly filled with waiting, checking the mission board, enjoying the shady company in the Bitter Blade (and keeping a close eye on the purse), and checking back with the merchants and the wizard to see if everything is working out as intended.

All in all, a tenday passes until the orders have been fulfilled and delivered to Phlan.

Prepared for the worst, the only obstacle between them and their next adventure is choosing the way!

What will it be?

Finishing what has been started a while ago in Mantor's Library? Strange things are lurking in the library's garden still. At least the basilisk won't cause them any headaches anymore.

Or venture into the Valhingen Graveyard and cleanse it of the evil that has chosen it as its haunting ground?

There are also bands of kobolds attacking traders outside of the city, which are a constant threat for the supplies.

And, of course, Ancient Phlan still has a number of areas, which are firmly in the hands of the Boss's minions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


libary?


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Or kobolds?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2012)

Earmy starts asking around for what ever information he can garner on the Kobolds, dropping a few drinks and bribes where he knows it will be fruitful.

bribes and beer for a day: 20 gp


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanee said:


> He then asks, if there is anything else he can do.




OOC: Eldwyn would like to have both his shield and armor enchanted for protection (+1 each) and the Flaming property added to his Warsling.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2012)

Eldwyn too seeks rumors of the Kobolds.


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2012)

Emagor would also like to get his small steel shield enchanted to +1, his armor likewise enchanted to +1, and get some charges (15 or 20, if he can afford it) added to his wand of magic missile.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 3, 2012)

Denlor takes notes of all the orders and ensures the adventurers, that he will be able to get them done within the coming tenday.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2012)

*Earmy's wish list*



Scott DeWar said:


> Earmy inquires of the merchant the possibility of finding someone to do som weapon and armor enchantment.
> 
> [wishing to enchant mitral chain shirt to +2 for 4000 gp]
> [wishing to enchant rapier to ghost touch for 6000 gp]
> ...






Thanee said:


> The merchant takes Earmy's order and ensures him, that he can bring those items with him during his next visit in a few days. For the further enchanting of the weapons and armor, he mentions a wizard, who lives here, and who should be able to help him with that task. His name is Denlor, and he lives in a small tower in the civilized parts of New Phlan.






Thanee said:


> After everything has been described in detail, Denlor bids farewell to the adventurers so he can get to work (or get a cup of tea, who knows what actually happens behind the closed doors of his wizard tower).
> 
> The coming days are mostly filled with waiting, checking the mission board, enjoying the shady company in the Bitter Blade (and keeping a close eye on the purse), and checking back with the merchants and the wizard to see if everything is working out as intended.
> 
> All in all, a tenday passes until the orders have been fulfilled and delivered to Phlan.






Thanee said:


> Denlor takes notes of all the orders and ensures the adventurers, that he will be able to get them done within the coming tenday.




Earmy marks the days off in his head, so as to know when he can return for all on hish wish list


----------



## Malachei (Sep 4, 2012)

Grumbling and skimming through his notes, the professor looks for information he might have on these bands of humanoids.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 20, 2012)

Taking their time to find out more about the kobold raiders, while waiting on their enchantments to be finished or brought to Phlan, the adventurers find out a few things.

Most notably, kobolds are pathetic little creatures, who would rather hide under a rock than fight with honor.

To muster their bravery, they need large numbers, much larger than whoever they are attacking.

Survivors from the raids also mentioned that there were literally hordes of them running around. Dozens. Hundreds! Ok, maybe that was an exaggeration, at least it sounded like one.

But their numbers should not be underestimated, so much for sure.

Also, most sources of rumors, of which there are only few, point to the north. The bands have been seen traveling northwards after a raid - usually on a trade caravan or small travel group - was finished.

Additionally, all of the raids have happened in the area between Phlan and the outpost further in the west. Outpost? Yes, there seems to be an outpost further in the west.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2012)

""We may want to double check on the outpost. make sure it is not in the hands, er claws, of Kobolds."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2012)

"We could get a couple pack mules and we'd look like a pretty tempting target on the road West. If we could capture a Kobold attacker we might learn about their base."


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor is quick to volunteer, "I'll be glad to dive a wagon, er, dRive a wagon" he says, reflecting that his arse would surely be thankful as well.  Peabody just smirks, perhaps contemplating finding a nubile lady-iguana with whom to roll around the back of a wagon.

[LIZARD PORN KILLS!]


----------



## Malachei (Sep 21, 2012)

As always, when somebody else voiced an idea he'd like to have placed first, the professor ignores the previous contribution and states, "We could set up a trap by posing as a merchant caravan bound for the outpost or beyond."

He nods to himself, happy with his idea.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2012)

"Sure, how's this for a plan" Earmy the describes in detail a small-ish caravan:

"A wagon with barrels, and 4 pack mules with bags of grain. That should get their attention. The barrels should be small kegs so a kobold would go after it. Shouldn't be too expensive."

Earmy thinks hard for several minutes 'writing numbers' in the air . . . . .

"I am guessing about 844 gp. This is what I am thinking . . . . ."

Earmy's wagon train list

```
[ooc]gah! I am trying to post something and it keeps fouling up!![/ooc]

[sblock=test]
1, 2, 3,  test out
[/sblock]
```


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Just out of curiosity, why do you suppose that kobolds will be more inclined to go after small barrels?  Seems to me that it's the _contents_ of the barrels that would more interest the average,  grimy little kobold, not the size of the container.  Or haven't you heard that _*size doesn't matter*_??"

Peabody just rolls his little iguana eyes and tries to look embarrassed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2012)

"I am taking into account how _weak_ the little buggers are. Now, where was I . . . . ."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2012)

Eldwyn utters a brief prayer under his breath to his Halfling god as his idea is purloined and folk of diminutive stature are slighted. "Maybe a _small_ strong strong box as well?" he suggests with a hint of rancor in his tone.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Yes, that's good thinking, Eldwyn!  We have indeed heard that the strongest boxes are also among the smallest.  Isn't that so, Peabody?"  P-lizard just nods his scaly head vigorously.  Emagor resists the urge to pat Eldwyn on the head, deciding that he'd rather not lose a hand at the moment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2012)

Ermy looks at Eldwyn and says intelligently, "Ah, Welll, er ,um urp"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 2, 2012)

Wanting to check the prices for horses and mules and wagons, the adventurers realize, that Phlan is located on a small island. There is no great need for horses and mules and wagons, unfortunately, so getting them here, might be a problem.

Of course, merchants and other deliveries come and go, and maybe one would be willing to sell a wagon that could be reacquired later. Might even be faster to travel with just a horse instead of an empty wagon.


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"I have a question -- what will we do with horses and possibly a wagon while we are actually doing our exploring?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2012)

"Hmmmm. Not sure. What kind of merchant train do you recommend?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"I recommend that we each have a steed, and possibly one small cart for the group that can be pulled by one horse, and we could take turns hitching-up to it so that no one horse becomes over-tired."  Peabody gets a thoughtful look on his lizard face as he imagines leaping from Emagor's shoulder into a cart full of treasure.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2012)

"What kind of product should we be moving?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"To my way of thinking, we _hope_ that it will be gold, jewels, and objects of power.  But I suppose we could leave out carrying a few barrles of water and lots of provisions, so that way, we'll be able to stay in the field for longer."  Peabody rubs his forepaws together greedily at the mention of _objects of power_.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2012)

"So maybe food, wine and some heavy chests, not necessarily gold?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"Leaving Phlan, we'll be carrying more of those things, yes, but again, _hopefully_, when we are returning we'll be loaded down with an even _greater_ weight of gold."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2012)

A quick wink and a wide grin is all you get from Earmy.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2012)

"My trusty steed will do for me, but not for pulling a cart big enough to attract the interest of the bandits. Perhaps a couple of kegs prominently marked 'ALE' would be a good lure as well?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2012)

Earmy nods, his mouth getting dry what with the talk of drink and all.


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

"I recommend _against_ labelling any decoy item as "ale," "brandy," "spirits," "poison," or any such!  Those casks would be the very first ones taken by bandits or brigands, in my opinion, whether for their own consumption or to further their nefarious schemes."  Peabody's face mirrors Emagor's concern as he shakes a forepaw, one claw extended in warning.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2012)

"lush"


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2012)

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*



Scott DeWar said:


> "lush"



Emagor ignores his comrade's remark and turns away studying his fingernails.  When he turns away, Peabody sticks out his tongue at Earmy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2012)

Leif said:


> Emagor ignores his comrade's remark and turns away studying his fingernails.  When he turns away, Peabody sticks out his tongue at Earmy.




as peabody is a lizard and always sticks out his tongue, earmy does not seem to notice peabody sticking out his tongue as the intended insult.

"So. 4 smaller kegs maybe for variety? 3 ales and one wine, 2 sacks of grain flour? We all take turns with our own horse at the cart?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> as peabody is a lizard and always sticks out his tongue, earmy does not seem to notice peabody sticking out his tongue as the intended insult.



OOC:  Touche!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 8, 2012)

"See what you can get at a good price. I doubt our Kobolds are going to be picky."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 8, 2012)

"Ale for drinking, by us, and a couple sacks of grain to tempt them.Not a big  amount, but tempting none the less."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


 a quick question: there are 4 of us and 1 lizard, right?






[sblock=don't open pending answer to above question]
After several minutes of thought Earmy starts rattling off some numbers:

"How's this,
 as mentioned, a cart pulled by on horse, the driver for the day. We pick the 
 driver for the day by drawing out of a hat. once we have the first 4, we keep
 to that schedule.

```
equipment:
 1 cart                               15 gp     200 lb
 4 light warhorses               600 gp
 (one can pull 690 lb at about 4 miles per day)
 bit, bridle, saddle, bags X 4      64 gp 34 lb per horse 

Bait:
4  ten gllen kegs each labeled in draconic:  360 lb
 tears of the royal dragon, 
 will actually have fine wine      500 gp (I will buy that)
 Orc's blood (good Ale from 
 one ale house)                      4 gp
 Troll gut rot (another good ale 
 from a different ale house          4 gp
 Bear Wizz (honey mead)              4 gp 
 2 sacks of flour                    2.2 gp 201 lb
 A chest (will have
 most of our rations in it.)         2 gp     25 lb

our supplies for travel and for possible traps
 56 days rations (4 people at 2 wks ea)    28 gp     56 lb
 lamp oil x 20                              2 gp     20 lb
 alchemist's fire x 8                     160 gp     4 lb
 tanglefoot bags x 2                      100 gp     8 lb
 traveler's clothing                        4 gp     20 lb
 24 sun rods                               48 gp     24 lb
 400 ft silk rope                          80 gp     40 lb
 
Am I forgetting any thing? Of course, some things we may have on hand, like
horses, so the cost will be lessened by that much more.

this needs adjusting
279.3 gp ea
+500 for earmy
991 lbs
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Malachei (Oct 12, 2012)

The professor had been studying his notes in the meantime, looking for accounts of kobold dietary preferences. He found several, but "... unless one of us is willing to serve as, well, cannon fodder..." the group would not be able to provide this bait. He concluded that alcohol would be a good idea, as well, as firewater had been the downfall of many a civilization. _and many a scholar..._ he thought, as he poured a drink. 


[sblock=OOC]

Are the goods already bought? If not, would we want to skip the further details of the provisioning and rather say we buy a variety or cheap goods, especially drinks, and set a maximum amount? And then proceed?

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2012)

ooc: hang on, some adjusting is necessary. actually i am waiting on the answer to the above question.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


The Party currently consists of Earmy, Eldwyn, Emagor and the Professor. Apart from that there is Peabody, Emagor's lizard familiar, and Rover, Eldwyn's riding dog.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


 thanks!


----------

